# Explodierende Strompreise: Aufs Zocken verzichten fürs Gemeinwohl?



## Johannes Gehrling (5. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Explodierende Strompreise: Aufs Zocken verzichten fürs Gemeinwohl?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Explodierende Strompreise: Aufs Zocken verzichten fürs Gemeinwohl?*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. September 2022)

Nur weil man nen "fetten" Rechner hat muss das ja auch nicht immer bedeuten, dass man den immer am Limit laufen hat. 90% aller Spiele, die ich ich spiele, benötigen nicht viel mehr Leistung als Youtube oder Netflix und die Framerate hab ich auch immer begrenzt. Und mit lt. Steam ca. 20h Stunden Spielzeit in den letzten 2 Wochen bin ich ohnehin nicht so der Vielzocker (ein paar Stunden über GOG kommen noch dazu).

Wirklich Leistung brauche ich nur für Simracing und VR und ganz selten mal nen Triple-A Titel, aber bis ich damit wieder richtig loslegen kann, brauche ich eh erstmal neue Hardware und das wird wohl vor nächstem Jahr nichts werden. Und auch dann werde ich mir wohl keine energiefressende RTX 4080/4090 mehr kaufen, sondern eher was in Richtung 4060/4070 bzw. wahrscheinlich das AMD Gegenstück, da ich mit Nvidia in den letzten Jahren nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


----------



## McTrevor (5. September 2022)

Also wenn es ums Klima geht, hätte man mal die Kryptofarmen verbieten sollen. Da jetzt bei den Gamern anzusetzen ist dann schon daneben. Und wenn man heute von Rekordzahlen bei Gamern liest, schließt das meistens Mobile-Gamer mit ein. Und die sind vom Stromverbrauch her eher unkritisch.


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2022)

Deutschland: Sollen Gamer aufs zocken verzichen fürs Klimawohl ?

Katar: Hold my Beer !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2022)

Mein System ist nunmehr 5 Jahre alt, der Stromhunger verglichen mit heutigen fetten Rechnern noch human. Mit dem SteamDeck hab ich zudem eine stromsparende Form des Zocken parat, alles was nicht zwingend den Festrechner braucht kann ich auch damit spielen.

Gänzlich aufs Zocken verzichten werde ich aber nicht. Ich würde mich so schon als sehr genügsamen Menschen beschreiben, daher lasse ich mir mein liebstes Hobby nicht auch noch nehmen. Alles was zum Energiesparen machbar ist hab ich längst unternommen (LED-Leuchtkörper im ganzen Haus, Wasch- und Spülmaschine laufen je nach Situation vorwiegend im Eco-Modus, es wird nicht mehr als ein Unterhaltungsgerät gleichzeitig betrieben).

Der Bürger soll natürlich dazu angehalten werden nicht zu verschwenderisch zu leben, ein Paar Zugeständnisse im Freizeitbereich muss man ihm aber lassen. Das Leben kann nicht nur aus Arbeiten, Essen und Schlafen bestehen und mehr nicht.


----------



## McTrevor (5. September 2022)

Meine Variante zum Strom- und Heizkostensparen: Ich fliege im November für zwei Monate nach Neuseeland in den Urlaub. Heizung wird runtergedreht und alle Stromverbraucher abgestöpselt. Wenn doch nur alle so konsequent sparen würden. 🙄


----------



## TheRattlesnake (5. September 2022)

Haha. Nein.


----------



## Jan8419 (5. September 2022)

Nein  Brot und Spiele braucht das Volk. Das war schon immer so und sobald davon was fehlt gibt's Aufstände.  Das war auch schon immer so.


----------



## Holzkerbe (5. September 2022)

Im Falle unseres Haushalts und mir konkret: Nö.

Wir als vierköpfiger Haushalt sind mit jährlich ~2400 kWh bereits _weit_ unter dem Durchschnitt für vergleichbare Haushalte. Dabei zocke ich als Einziger bei uns, das überwiegend jedoch am Notebook, Switch und hoffentlich bald dann auf dem Steam Deck. Vergleichsweise also auch eher sparsam.

Wir sind nachhaltig und umweltbewusst eingestellt, ernähren uns vegetarisch, heizen am unteren Limit und all das schon seit Jahren. Bevor ich also bereit wäre meinen PC auszuknipsen sollen bitte erstmal die Lichter in Schaufenstern, um Denkmäler und überall sonst, wo es keinen Sinn macht, ausgehen. Die Cloud können sie dabei auch gleich runterfahren, denn das ist mit der größte Stromfresser schlechthin.


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Leben kann nicht nur aus Arbeiten, Essen und Schlafen bestehen und mehr nicht.



Laut gewissen Politiker mit dicken Diäten und Lobbyverträgen und diversen ländern auf der welt ja. 
Und dann sich wundern bei der nächsten Wahl wieder


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. September 2022)

Dazu erzähl ich mal was nettes von gestern. 
Da ich Bock auf etwas Kuchen hatte, bin ich zu einer Bäckerei gefahren, von der ich wusste dass sie Sonntags geöffnet haben. Geschätzte 28-30 grad draussen, hatten die eine Klimaanlage im Laden laufen. War euch recht angenehm dort. Nun weiß man aber, dass solche Anlagen recht viel Strom fressen. Zu allem Überfluss hatten die die Eingangstür des Ladens Sperrangelweit offen stehen, befestigt mit einem Türstopper.
Die Hitze quillt also in den Laden und die Klima muss noch mehr pulvern, als sie das ohnehin schon tun muss.

Solange es Leute gibt, die Energie in solchem Umfang verschwenden, werd ich mir meinen Mittelklasse-PC nicht madig machen lassen. Danke vielmals.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (5. September 2022)

Der Kommentar von Johannes war natürlich schon arg provokativ. So etwas auf einer Gamingseite mit Kommentarfunktion in Erwägung zu ziehen, ruft ein erwartbares Echo hervor. 

Prinzipiell natürlich ein ganz klares JA! Wer weniger zockt, der verbraucht weniger Energie und Geld. Er schützt damit die Umwelt, sichert Arbeitsplätze in Unternehmen, die wegen Gasmangel keine Belegschaft entlassen müssen. 

Selbstverständlich werde aber auch ich nicht aufhören zu spielen. Aber ich tue es bewusster. Früher lief der PC auch einfach mal den ganzen Samstag, auch wenn ich ihn gerade nicht nutzte. Das kommt heute nicht mehr vor.


----------



## Sbf93 (5. September 2022)

Aufs Zocken verzichten und den Strom der PV-Anlage stattdessen zu Spottpreisen einspeisen? Nö!


----------



## Gast1664961002 (5. September 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Dazu erzähl ich mal was nettes von gestern.
> Da ich Bock auf etwas Kuchen hatte, bin ich zu einer Bäckerei gefahren, von der ich wusste dass sie Sonntags geöffnet haben. Geschätzte 28-30 grad draussen, hatten die eine Klimaanlage im Laden laufen. War euch recht angenehm dort. Nun weiß man aber, dass solche Anlagen recht viel Strom fressen. Zu allem Überfluss hatten die die Eingangstür des Ladens Sperrangelweit offen stehen, befestigt mit einem Türstopper.
> Die Hitze quillt also in den Laden und die Klima muss noch mehr pulvern, als sie das ohnehin schon tun muss.
> 
> Solange es Leute gibt, die Energie in solchem Umfang verschwenden, werd ich mir meinen Mittelklasse-PC nicht madig machen lassen. Danke vielmals.


Es geht auch gar nicht darum, dass man es dir madig machen will. Außerdem war es ja auch noch keine Aufforderung. Lediglich ein Gedankenspiel. Schwierig finde ich es, immer auf die anderen zu zeigen und zu argumentieren, dass die erst mal anfangen sollen, dann denke ich auch drüber nach. Einen Gaming-PC sehe ich da jetzt aber auch nicht als das passende Beispiel.


----------



## xaan (5. September 2022)

Ich habe den MSI Afterburner so eingestellt, dass mein Spiele-PC insgesamt nicht mehr über 200 Watt kommt. Dafür muss ich Qualität opfern und kann dann eben nur in 1080p auf mittelhohen Einstellungen spielen statt 4K und alles auf Max. Ganz weglassen kommt nicht in Frage, da es eben bestimmte Spiele nur auf dem PC gibt. Sobald TW Warhammer 3 auf der Switch läuft, wechsele ich gerne.


----------



## Lycaos (5. September 2022)

Wynn schrieb:


> Deutschland: Sollen Gamer aufs zocken verzichen fürs Klimawohl ?
> 
> Katar: Hold my Beer !


Jaha... War schon immer so: Der Kleine (gemeint sind 'normale' Bürger wie ihr und mich) soll für alles geradestehen, einsparen, sich verantwortungsvoll verhalten, generell verzichten und so weiter und so fort - zur selben Zeit: Politiker jeglicher Couleur jetten um die ganze Welt für irgendwelche Treffen (welche per Teams oder ähnlichen Produkten ebenso gut hätten abgehalten werden können), verbrauchen Strom für ihre in der Regel grossen Häuser, haben Privatchauffeure für ellenlange Fahrten, feiern ausschweifende Partys und und und... Die Liste liesse sich beliebig ausbauen. Und eben: WM in Katar... mehr muss man echt nicht sagen.

Fazit: Solange die Volkszertreter, Manager, Möchtegern-Promis und sonstige Sternchen nichts oder nur sehr, sehr wenig dazu beitragen, wozu man uns immer wieder erneut befehligt  - solange mache ich genau gar nichts. Warum soll ich mich einschränken, wenn andere, welche ebendies fordern, nichts beitragen?


----------



## Tamagotshi (5. September 2022)

Am Ar..... ^^ Erstens ich verwende 2/3 vom Jahr eine Inselsolaranlage autark mit 4KW pro Tag und den Rest "scheiße ich Weg" was nicht in den Speicher kommt! Das Einspeisen und mich dann noch vom Finanzamt dafür bestrafen lassen? Liefert meine Anlage nicht genug, kann ich im Winter dann einfach aufs Netz switchen, dann gehe ich in der Zeit auch sparsam für uns alle damit um!  Ich verballere also so viel Strom wie ich will, so viel Heizung und Warmwasser wie ich will! Den ich produziere die Energie dafür Umweltfreundlich selbst zu 80% - 90% Punkt 2: Zu erstmal sollten Menschen die eine Jacht oder einen Jet besitzen, Politiker mit dicken Dienstwagen und so weiter verzichten! Wir bezahlen genug, das andere den Zucker hinten rein bekommen! Kurz und knapp. Energieproblem interessiert mich 0,0. Inflation und Lebensmittelpreise sind mir auch egal den ich habe alles an Obst und Gemüse im Garten.  Von mir aus kann alles den Bach runter gehen. Ich versorge mich selbst !


----------



## Superkuh (5. September 2022)

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich spare Strom nicht wegen Putin oder für das Allgemeinwohl, sondern um äääh Geld zu sparen  Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Wir haben auch in der gesamten Wohnung LEDs, trennen Geräte vom Standby, sofern sinnvoll (Eine Espressomaschine muss das zumindest nicht). Ansonsten erledige ich viele Lebensmitteleinkäufe zu Fuß, hält schließlich fit.

Sogar graphikkartenintensive Spiele hebe ich mir meist für den Winter auf, da sie mein Computerzimmer im Sommer unerträglich aufheizen und das im Winter angenehmer ist. Damit schlage ich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe, da man durch sein Hobby heizt. Ansonsten habe ich im Winter schon immer so geheizt, wie es jetzt empfohlen wird, da mir bei zu warmer und trockener Heizluft die Augen brennen. Bin aber nie erkältet und finde Pullis und kuschlige Decken im Winter ne tolle Erfindung (wenn ich Politiker wäre, käme jetzt ein Aufschrei ).

Aber hin und wieder zocken lasse ich mir einfach nicht nehmen.


----------



## mylka (5. September 2022)

die deutsche regierung hat doch gesagt, dass es KEIN STROMPROBLEM gibt! es gibt ein gasproblem, also sollte man den strom auch weiterhin so nutzen wie immer! auch wenn die 3 AKW abgeschaltet werden. ist alles kein problem laut regierung
nagut, man kann sich hier ansehen








						Live 24/7 CO₂ emissions of electricity consumption
					

Electricity Maps is a live 24/7 visualization of where your electricity comes from and how much CO2 was emitted to produce it.




					app.electricitymaps.com
				



wie plötzlich in europa die gaskraftwerke anlaufen, wenn keine sonne scheint, aber da gibt es laut regierung keinen zusammenhang!

also ganz ehrlich: nach mir die sintflut

vielleicht muss es wirklich erst ein blackout geben für mehrere tage, bis alle verstehen was hier gerade passiert

BTW was noch stromhungrig ist: SERVER!!!!!!
also wenn man strom einsparen muss, dann wird man zuerst das internet abschalten und wir dürfen uns wieder über radio informieren was auf der welt los ist
ich glaube, wenn instagram nicht mehr funktioniert merken auch die von FFF , letzte generation und co endlich was sie anrichten
macht vermutlich nicht mehr so viel spaß sich auf die straße zu kleben, wenn man keine likes dafür bekommen kann


----------



## Phone (5. September 2022)

"Explodierende Strompreise und Inflation: Aufs Zocken verzichten fürs Gemeinwohl?"
Nö...
Warum muss Deutschland immer Vorreiter für alles sein und warum müssen wir aktuelle Frankreichs Probleme ausbaden?
Also trifft es wieder uns...Auf der anderen Seite der Erde gibt's nen Tsunami und wir schalten unsere Kraftwerke ab...
In den USA / Indien / China etc. gibt es eine hundertfache höhere Verschmutzung durch eigentlich ALLES und die Deutschen die eh schon bei nahezu allen Listen am unteren Ende stehen müssen wieder den Vorreiter machen und keiner zieht mit...

naja jetzt wir d der Strom nach Frankreich geliefert und wir gucken in die Röhre, nur weil die zu dämlich sind nen ordentliche Wartungsplan für ihre unzähligen Kraftwerken aufzustellen.

Aber egal...beschwert sich eh keiner...bekommen ja 300 Euro "Tropfen auf den heißen Stein "Prämie...

Ich esse nicht anders, ich zocke nicht anders ich fahre nicht anders...Ich denke wir haben schon genug Einschnitte UND NEIN...Nur weil es anderen "schlechter geht" muss ich nicht zurückstecken.

Wie wäre es mit den großen Firmen die Milliardengewinne einfahren und Politikern die durch die gegen fahren und fliegen (privat) oder die ganzen berühmten Leute mit ihren Jets die in 2 Monaten so viel Co2 verursachen und natürlich Rohstoffe verbrauchen wie  mehrere Familien in einem Jahr.
Es bringt halt NICHTS


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (5. September 2022)

Stand jetzt, nein. Solange die Energieknappheit künstlich hergestellt wird, können mich ALLE mal !
Sollte es zu einer realen Knappheit kommen, bin ich selbstverständlich zu einer gewissen Solidarität bereit.


----------



## Four2Seven (5. September 2022)

Dann dürfen aber alle, die ein E-Auto, auch dieses weder laden noch benutzen zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit. Da machen die paar Watt von meinem PC das Kraut nicht fett.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (5. September 2022)

Schaut man sich die Kommentare so an….Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein. Erst die, dann ich -  Es gibt keinen reellen Strommangel - Atomkraftwerke sind in Japan gefährlicher als bei uns - e-Autos sollen erst mal nicht mehr geladen werden….

Da zweifelst du echt …


----------



## Four2Seven (5. September 2022)

Die Relation stimmt doch nicht, ich soll das Gerät mit dem geringsten Verbrauch nicht mehr bzw weniger benutzen aber auf der anderen Seite dürfen die richtigen Stromfresser weiter betrieben werden. Das ist doch hinten wie vorne absolut unlogisch. Wäre genauso, als müsste ich meine LED-Lampe abschalten, aber die Halogen-Lampe darf weiterbrennen.


----------



## Bast3l (5. September 2022)

Ich lade meinen Hybrid aus Solidarität mit Amouranth und Asmongold schon lange nur noch mit E10!


----------



## Flowbock (5. September 2022)

Hm, mangels Zeit zocke ich überwiegend am Steam Deck, ist recht stromsparend im Vergleich.
Triple A bzw. FPS aber dann doch nur am Rechner. Immerhin; die RGB-Kirmes hab ich reduziert, bzw. Asus Aura im Bios deaktiviert. Ist mir irgendwann aufgefallen, dass da nachts bei ausgeschaltetem Rechner immer noch was funzelt. Nunja.


----------



## breakdancer071 (5. September 2022)

Ich denke, wir sollten alle aufs Zocken verzichten oder es auf maximal 1 Std. am Tag reduzieren. Zum Wohle aller.


----------



## Wamboland (5. September 2022)

Oh ja - das freut dann die Gaming-Redaktionen wenn alle Deutschen aufs zocken verzichten. ^^

Aber im Ernst. Nein. 

Ich fliege/fahre nicht in den Urlaub. Ich fahre so wenig Auto wie es (hier auf dem Land) geht. Aktiv geheizt wird eh nur Wohnzimmer und Bad. Das Büro hat den PC  Im Winter ist da die Heizung nur für eine gewisse Grundwärme da. 

Erstmal dürfen die Leute ihre EV vom Netzt nehmen, ihre Sauna zu Hause abschalten und den Pool kalt legen.


----------



## MichaelG (5. September 2022)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Ich lade meinen Hybrid aus Solidarität mit Amouranth und Asmongold schon lange nur noch mit E10!


Also bei meinem Guten gibts nur Super Plus und beim Golf normales Super. E10 kommt nicht in die Tüte. Ab und zu mal V-Power für den Dicken damit er mal verwöhnt wird.  Wenns irgendwann mal nicht anders geht kommen dann E-Fuels für den Oldie. Und mal sehen was dann für ein Daily in der Garage steht. Abwarten und Tee trinken.

Und ich zocke weiter. Der Gaming-PC läuft ja keine 10 h/Tag.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (5. September 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die Kommentare so an….Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein. Erst die, dann ich -  Es gibt keinen reellen Strommangel - Atomkraftwerke sind in Japan gefährlicher als bei uns - e-Autos sollen erst mal nicht mehr geladen werden….
> 
> Da zweifelst du echt …


Wieso schreibst du hier etwas rein?
Dafür mußtest du jetzt kostbaren Strom verschwenden.
Sofort die Kiste, Smartphone etc. ausschalten und ausgeschaltet lassen aus maximaler Solidarität für...was auch immer...bis sich die Lage wieder normalisiert hat.
Wir lesen dich dann wieder in ein, zwei Jahren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2022)

Deutschland fährt AKWs runter 

Währenddessen in der Nachbarschaft 








						Atomkraft in Frankreich: Alle AKWs bis Winter wieder hochfahren - Kampf gegen Energiekrise
					

Frankreich bezieht zwei Drittel seines Stroms aus Atomkraft, doch mehr als die Hälfte der Kernreaktoren sind derzeit aus unterschiedlichen Gründen nicht am Netz. Nun kündigte die zuständige Ministerin an, alle AKWs bis zum Winter wieder hochfahren zu wollen.




					www.rnd.de
				




Ich bin einfach zu müde das Deutschland immer Vorreiter sein soll. Habe in den 90er Jahren mit unserer Schule Altpapier gesammelt haben für Regenwald und co demonstriert in der Ausbildung auch noch paar Demos mitgemacht und irgendwann haste einfach keine Zeit mehr um an andere zu denken. 

Du stehst morgens bevor die sonne aufgeht und kommst abends wieder wenn die sonne untergeht - bis auf 2 bis 4 stunden besteht dein tagesablauf aus Essen,arbeiten, essen schlafen.

Irgendwann nach 17 jahre hauptsache arbeit biste ausgebrannt und kaputt und deine ex arbeitgeber machen weiterhin profit ohne dich und.

Die leute von letzte generation die leute die sich in gleisbette festketten oder auf bäume leben werden merken das bringt eh nix ausser das sie im knast langen oder vor gericht.  Gegen die lobbys und korrupte politiker kommste nicht an und bei uns in DE ist das noch harmlos gegenüber anderen eu länder und weltweit.

du wirst einfach nur noch abgestumpft und innerlich tot und lenkst dich dann ab mit memes über twerkende shehulks, schwarze herr der ringe und co


----------



## ExigeS2RGB (5. September 2022)

Atomenergie? Kostet nicht mehr als vorher in der Produktion...
Solarenergie? Kostet nicht mehr als vorher in der Produktion...
Windenergie? Kostet nicht mehr als vorher in der Produktion...
Wasserenergie? Kostet nicht mehr als vorher in der Produktion...


Gas ist bissl teurer geworden weil die Politiker sich mit Russland verpokert haben.
Evt. noch Kohle aber auch davon hat Deutschland eigentlich noch genug.

Die ganze Thematik wird ohne Grundlage gepusht. Die Preise haben keine begründbare Basis mehr..
1MWh hat an der Börse letzte Woche 1'800€ gekostet.  Diese Woche bereits wieder unter 1'000€.

Die Politik muss mal den Arsch hochbekommen und ihren Scherbenhaufen zusammenfegen.
ich bin SO FROH das aktuell Rot+Grün das Sagen hat. So sind sie mit der Realität konfrontiert und müssen ihre Ideale alle über den Haufen werfen. Mit Schwarz+Gelb in der Regierung und Rot+Grün in der Opposition wären sie aktuell unerträglich!


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2022)

Wynn schrieb:


> Währenddessen in der Nachbarschaft



...währenddessen stehen in frankreich über die hälfte der akws wegen mängeln oder nicht vorhandenem kühlwasser still.
deshalb muss frankreich übrigens strom auch in deutschland zukaufen, was wiederum auch hier für höhere preise sorgt. 
wow! tolles vorbild!


----------



## Phone (5. September 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die Kommentare so an….Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein. Erst die, dann ich -  Es gibt keinen reellen Strommangel - Atomkraftwerke sind in Japan gefährlicher als bei uns - e-Autos sollen erst mal nicht mehr geladen werden….
> 
> Da zweifelst du echt …


Du kannst gern den Gutmenschen spielen, in ein Zelt umziehen mit ein paar Wärmekissen.
ES GIBT KEINEN STROMMANGEL...Glaubst du diesen Schwachsinn wirklich ?
Ein künstlicher Mangel...ja da ziehe ich mit aber völlig unnötig und vieles davon sollte überhaupt nicht unser Problem sein aber Deutschland muss ja gerade stehen für alles und jeden BS.

Und nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen... ICH überhaupt NICHT selbst wenn DIE damit mal anfangen würden...
Man sollte aufhören alles abzunicken und sich für die Retter der Welt  halten...Es gibt schlimmer und größere die anfangen MÜSSEN.

Glaubst du jemand interessiert sich dafür das der deutsche "friert für den Frieden" Die lachen uns aus...
Deutschland hat den höchsten Strompreis in der EU gefolgt von Danmark ABER die haben andere  Dinge die dies ausgleichen.
Deutschland VERSCHNEKT seinen überschüssigen Strom ABER unser Strom wird teurer UND er wird knapp......Strom wird in andere Länder verkauf ABER unsere Strompreise gehen hoch UND wird knapp...wir bauen die grünen Energieträger aus...STROM WIRD TEURER...
Scheiße selbst wenn alle alles abschalten wird der kack Strom teurer...wir werden einfach verarscht...Mehr is es nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2022)

Der gefährlichste Bösewicht ist der, der seine bösen Absichten in etwas Gutem verpackt. Hier werden Dinge als Umweltschutz und Co verkauft, aber in Wahrheit stecken knallharte Ideologien dahinter und es geht darum, den Staat komplett nach dieser Ideologie umzubauen.
Neue Staatsform quasi Ökosozialismus.


----------



## artorias (5. September 2022)

Ich mag mich ja irren, aber ist das Konzept des "wir alle müssen jetzt Stromsparen" nicht irgendwie die völlig falsche Herangehensweise?
Wenn ich extrem durstig bin, fange ich doch auch nicht an, Wasser zu sparen, damit ich später was zu trinken habe. Ich will doch jetzt etwas trinken und nicht erst später. Die Frage ist also nicht, ob ich Wasser trinke oder nicht, sondern wo ich das Wasser herbekomme.

Münzt man das Beispiel wieder auf Strom um, ist doch das eigentliche Problem nicht, dass ich Strom verbrauche, um meine Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen, sondern die Art und Weise, wie Strom erzeugt wird. Da ist doch das eigentliche Problem zu vermuten. 

Oder mache ich hier einen gedanklichen Fehler?


----------



## Nevrion (5. September 2022)

Was hat denn Johannes Gehrling da geritten so einen unreflektierten Artikel zu verfassen? Strom sparen als solidarische Aktion für die Bundesbürger im Land? Häh? Nicht dass ich nun zur Stromverschwendung aufrufen würde, aber wem genau gegenüber sind wir dann solidarisch? Welche Bevölkerungsgruppe profitiert denn davon, wenn wir weniger Strom verbrauchen, wenn wir den PC oder Konsole aus lassen? 
Die Energiekrise ist ja nicht aus einer Umweltkatastrophe heraus entstanden und der Anteil Deutschlands am Treibhauseffekt ist sehr sehr überschaubar. Worüber reden wir hier eigentlich? Haben wir jetzt im 21. Jahrhundert plötzlich den Anspruch entwickelt unser Energieanspruchsverhalten auf den Stand des 19. Jahrhunderts zurück zu entwickeln? Strom ist vergleichsweise leicht zu produzieren. Jeglicher Mangel daran in diesem Land ist künstlich geschaffen. Dort gilt es bei solchen Gedankenpassagen anzusetzen.


----------



## McTrevor (5. September 2022)

Hat sich hier irgendwer Mal die Mühe gemacht und ernsthaft recherchiert, warum der Strom teuer ist und warum wir sparen sollen?

Der Strompreis explodiert derzeit, da sich der Preis des Mixes aufgrund eines gerade etwas unglücklich wirkenden Gesetzes an der teuersten enthaltenen Stromart orientiert. Das ist normalerweise ein Anreiz für die Anbieter möglichst viel Ökostrom einzuspeisen geht aber bei explodierenden Gasstrom-Preisen gehörig nach hinten los. Hier kann man nur hoffen dass der Gesetzgeber zügig reagiert, aber die Stromkonzerne haben ja den Lindner auf der Kurzwahltaste. Da wird das sicher nicht so schnell was.

Und warum überhaupt Gasstrom? 

Strombedarf und -erzeugung schwanken über den Tag recht stark. Ökostrom hat bereits einen erheblichen Anteil im Strommix, ist aber natürlich anfällig für Produktionsschwankungen. Nennenswerte Speicherkapazitäten gibt es derzeit schlicht nicht. Also muss die Stromerzeugung just in time an den Bedarf angepasst werden. Und Schwankungen beim Ökostrom müssen durch anderen Strom kompensiert werden.

Und hier kommen die Gaskraftwerke ins Spiel. Aus dem ganzen Strommix lassen sich die Dinger am unproblematischsten rauf und runter regeln. Für die letzte Meile, wenn der Ökostrom runter geht, wird deshalb zwingend Gas benötigt. Das bekommt man weder mit Atom noch mit Kohle hin. Und deshalb der Aufruf zum Sparen, denn um Gasstrom kommen wir nicht herum und das ist dasselbe Gas mit dem der überwiegende Teil der Bevölkerung seine Wohnungen heizt.

Das mit den Atomkraftwerken ist darum auch eher homöopathisch zu betrachten im Ergebnis, was da hinten raus kommt. Zumal dank des maroden deutschen Netzes der Ort der Stromerzeugung auch noch eine erhebliche Rolle spielt.


----------



## lokokokode (5. September 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Du kannst gern den Gutmenschen spielen, in ein Zelt umziehen mit ein paar Wärmekissen.
> ES GIBT KEINEN STROMMANGEL...Glaubst du diesen Schwachsinn wirklich ?
> Ein künstlicher Mangel...ja da ziehe ich mit aber völlig unnötig und vieles davon sollte überhaupt nicht unser Problem sein aber Deutschland muss ja gerade stehen für alles und jeden BS.
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch, hast das rechte Klischee vollends erfüllt!


----------



## ssj3rd (5. September 2022)

Dann verzichtet mal, damit ich mehr zocken kann. Ihr seid einfach die besten, danke! 

Und jetzt legt los, verzichtet, jetzt, nun macht schon.


----------



## CB75 (5. September 2022)

Es würde ja evtl. schon mal reichen, nicht in der Früh den PC / die Konsolen anzuschalten und dann erstmal zwei Stunden laufen zu lassen, bevor man spielt...
Kenne schon ein paar, bei denen die Kiste "prophylaktisch" den ganzen Tag rennt, nur dass man nicht die 20 Sekunden, den ein Start dauert, warten muss...
Das ist eigentlich unnötig.

Andererseits würde ich persönlich jetzt keinem irgendwas vorschreiben, soll jeder machen wie er will, und spätestens wenn man 18 ist, ein Auto fahren darf und wählen gehen, darf man auch eigenständiges, soziales, Denken erwarten.
Ohne Ge- und Verbote, einfach wegen dem gesunden Menschenverstand...
Ok, das war gelogen, ich weiß dass sehr viele leider anti-sozial, asozial und egoistisch sind


----------



## xaan (5. September 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der gefährlichste Bösewicht ist der, der seine bösen Absichten in etwas Gutem verpackt. Hier werden Dinge als Umweltschutz und Co verkauft, aber in Wahrheit stecken knallharte Ideologien dahinter und es geht darum, den Staat komplett nach dieser Ideologie umzubauen.
> Neue Staatsform quasi Ökosozialismus.



Ich sehe weder was Strom sparen mit einer Staatsform zu tun hat noch was daran so schlecht sein soll. Ich mein, wo ist die böse Absicht? Unseren Lebensraum zu erhalten damit wir (und unsere Kinder) weiterhin hier leben können ist ablehnenswert? Habe ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen? Was du "Ökosozialismus" nennst ist in Wirklichkeit Selbsterhaltungstrieb, kombiniert mit mit Voraussicht und Planungsfähigkeit. Wer das Überleben der eigenen Spezies ernsthaft als "böse Absicht" verunglimpft verdient echt den Darwin Award ehrenhalber noch zu Lebzeiten...


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich sehe weder was Strom sparen mit einer Staatsform zu tun hat noch was daran so schlecht sein soll. Ich mein, wo ist die böse Absicht? Unseren Lebensraum zu erhalten damit wir (und unsere Kinder) weiterhin hier leben können ist ablehnenswert? Habe ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen? Was du "Ökosozialismus" nennst ist in Wirklichkeit Selbsterhaltungstrieb, kombiniert mit mit Voraussicht und Planungsfähigkeit. Wer das Überleben der eigenen Spezies ernsthaft als "böse Absicht" verunglimpft verdient echt den Darwin Award ehrenhalber noch zu Lebzeiten...


Natürlich! Wir sorgen für eine bessere Welt in dem wir uns völlig deindustrialisieren, in dem wir alles abschaffen was uns auszeichnet und ermöglicht dieses Leben zu führen. Wir retten die Welt in dem wir irgendwann keinen Strom mehr haben, abends im dunkeln sitzen, frieren und einen auf Ziegenpeter machen können, weil wir nur noch ein verarmtes Agrarland sind und alle Firmen ins Ausland abgewandert sind. Juhuuu es ist soooo super, wenn wir alle irgendwann Arm sind und in einem 3.Weltland leben und den Dreck von der Straße fressen können, während sich Lisa-Sophie im Starbuck eine Latte kauft und daran denkt, die Welt gerettet zu haben.
Meine Güte, man merkt wie viel die grüne Propaganda durch Schulen und Unis schon in die Hirne gepflanzt wurde.


----------



## AndreNotSure (5. September 2022)

Doe Sonne und der Wind scheinen auch aus Russland zu kommen .... deswegen wird auch mein Öko Strom teurer 😆. Aber mal im Ernst.....ich lasse meinen Rechner nicht mehr Stundenlang im Leerlauf an aber aufs zocken vetzichte ich generell nicht😉 Nach der Arbeit 
und Familie  hat man eh nicht mehr so viel Zeit wie früher zum spielen.


----------



## mylka (5. September 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die Kommentare so an….Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein. Erst die, dann ich -  Es gibt keinen reellen Strommangel - Atomkraftwerke sind in Japan gefährlicher als bei uns - e-Autos sollen erst mal nicht mehr geladen werden….
> 
> Da zweifelst du echt …



du tust dir eher schwer beim elsen und verstehen
die grünen haben uns doch erzählt, dass wir kein stromproblem haben??!!? ich zitierte nur die werten politiker
AKW sind in japan nicht gefährlicher, sondern DIREKT AM MEER!!! fukushima ist direkt am meer, also die gefahr natürlich höher. man sollte AKW auch nicht in gebieten mit starken erdbeben bauen. das verlangt glaube ich auch niemand

und ich glaube die aussage mit den kobolden in den batterien kennt jeder

oder hier




__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1566880325489278976

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



oder sowas




__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1566880061151760387

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



wenn solche leute über die energiesicherheit entscheiden, dann gute nacht. wie gesagt: nach mir die sintflut.
genießt die energie so lange sie noch vorhanden ist. ich rechne mit einem sehr harten winter, wenn man nicht bald die URSACHE behandelt, sondern weiter steuergeld verteilt, um die symptome zu mildern
weil ganz egal wie viel energie kostet.... wenn kein energie mehr da ist, dann kann man sie sowieso nicht kaufen


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2022)

mylka:​
Es gibt Menschen wie mich, die warnen bestimmt schon seit 15 Jahren vor den Grünen, aber es hilft alles nichts. Jeder, der sich mit dem Thema bissl unideologisch beschäftigt hat, der wußte, wenn die Grünen bzw. deren Ideologien an die Macht kommen, dann war es das mit Deutschland. Und es ist genauso auch zugetroffen.
Und das Schlimme ist, dass wir erst am Anfang stehen, es wird noch katastrophaler.

Und die Sache mit Fukushima. Die Leute sind da ja wegen den Flutwellen und nicht wegen dem Kernkraftwerk gestorben. Etwas, was heute gerne unter den Tisch gekehrt wird.

Und unsere Kernkraftwerke waren/sind vermutlich die sichersten der Welt. Wir sind eine der führenden Nationen darin. Nur ein Narr würde sowas freiwillig aufgeben. Es ist einfach nur Wahnsinn!

Entschuldigt, wenn meine Worte hier im Thread manchmal etwas harsch waren, aber micht das Thema einfach verrückt, wenn Leute, extrem ideologisch getrimmt, alles kaputtmachen, ohne Sinn, Logik oder Verstand.
Bei den Videos, die hier von dem Schreiber vor mir gepostet wurden, sieht man perfekt, wie die Grünen ticken.


----------



## xaan (6. September 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Natürlich! Wir sorgen für eine bessere Welt in dem wir uns völlig deindustrialisieren, in dem wir alles abschaffen was uns auszeichnet und ermöglicht dieses Leben zu führen.



Du unterstellst Dinge die kein Mensch fordert. Im Gegenteil, unser Wohlstand und die Industrialisierung soll ja gerade gerettet werden. Nimm mal die Anti-Öko-Propagandabrille ab, durch die du die Welt zu sehen scheinst.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Du unterstellst Dinge die kein Mensch fordert.


Nein, aber das sind die Konsequenzen die daraus entstehen. Wer will denn bitteschön eine Firma in einem Land gründen/aufmachen, in dem nicht mal mehr garantiert werden kann, dass man immer Strom hat? Keiner!  Und bereits bestehende wird es auch in andere Länder ziehen.
Die grüne Ideologie kostet massenhaft Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## Chemenu (6. September 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und unsere Kernkraftwerke waren/sind vermutlich die sichersten der Welt. Wir sind eine der führenden Nationen darin. Nur ein Narr würde sowas freiwillig aufgeben. Es ist einfach nur Wahnsinn!


Kernspaltung ist ein Irrweg. Die Technik ist teuer, zu riskant, produziert radioaktiven Müll, den man nirgends entsorgen kann und ohne ausreichend Kühlwasser (kacke bei Dürre) sieht man ja was passiert. 

Nur einen Vorteil sehe ich da: Man könnte im Winter jedem Haushalt ein Fass Atommüll in die Bude stellen. Soll ja auch ganz gut wärmen.


----------



## xaan (6. September 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nein, aber das sind die Konsequenzen die daraus entstehen. Wer will denn bitteschön eine Firma in einem Land gründen/aufmachen, in dem nicht mal mehr garantiert werden kann, dass man immer Strom hat? Keiner!  Und bereits bestehende wird es auch in andere Länder ziehen.
> Die grüne Ideologie kostet massenhaft Arbeitsplätze.



Du kannst keine Industrienation betreiben, wenn das Wetter hin- und her schwankt zwischen Hochwasser und ausgetrockneten Flüssen.

Mit welchem Wasser willst du AKWs kühlen, wenn keins mehr da ist? Auf welchen Flüssen soll der Warenverkehr laufen, wenn sie weg sind? Mit welchem Geld willst du alle 5 Jahre eine Überschwemmte Region wieder aufbauen, dies es dieses mal erwischt hat? Der Wiederaufbau der überschwemmten Ahrweiler-Region kostet uns 30 Milliarden. Das sind 30.000 Millionen.

Mit welchem Anreiz willst du Industrie und Investoren anlocken, wenn ständig die nächste Katastrophe droht?
Nichts tun ist teurer als verhindern. Nichts tun kostet noch *viel mehr* Abreitsplätze als rechtzeitig verhindern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Du kannst keine Industrienation betreiben, wenn das Wetter hin- und her schwankt zwischen Hochwasser und ausgetrockneten Flüssen.
> 
> Mit welchem Wasser willst du AKWs kühlen, wenn keins mehr da ist? Auf welchen Flüssen soll der Warenverkehr laufen, wenn sie weg sind? Mit welchem Geld willst du alle 5 Jahre eine Überschwemmte Region wieder aufbauen, dies es dieses mal erwischt hat? Der Wiederaufbau der überschwemmten Ahrweiler-Region kostet uns 30 Milliarden. Das sind 30.000 Millionen.
> 
> ...


Solche Sachen gab es schon immer, seitdem es die Erde gibt  Und es gab schon viel schlimmere Sachen. Im Jahre 1540 hat es z.B. 11 Monate nicht oder so gut wie gar nicht geregnet. Das ist also alles nichts Neues und wird es auch noch in Hunderttausenden Jahren so geben. Wechselndes Klima und Co. Wer weiß, vielleicht gibts auch irgendwann mal wieder eine Eiszeit. Kein Grund in irgendwelche Panik zu verfallen. Aber das kennt man schon aus den 80er Jahren. Da machten die Grünen das gleiche beim Thema Bäume 

Natürlich tuts mir sehr leid für die Leute, denen das da passiert ist. Aber wer in der Nähe von Flüssen/Meeren lebt, der muss damit rechnen, dass da auch mal was passieren kann. Das war aber schon immer so. Das ist doch nichts Neues.


----------



## xaan (6. September 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Solche Sachen gab es schon immer, seitdem es die Erde gibt



Ach komm, jedem ist klar, dass es auch vorher schon Naturkatastrophen gab.

Die Erderwärmung erhöht sowohl die Häufigkeit als auch die Intensität von Extremwetterlagen. Häufigere und heißere Dürreperioden. Häufigere und schwerere Regenfälle, die zu Überschwemmungen führen, häufigere und schwerere Stürme...

Was wir hier gerade erleben ist der Anfang. Und es ist nicht mal das Ende vom Anfang.

Und dazu gesellt sich noch der Umstand, dass Regionen anderswo auf der Erde so stark betroffen sein werden, dass sie praktisch nicht mehr bewohnbar sind. Das wird Flüchtlingsströme verursachen. Wer sich denkt, dass es mit fliehenden Menschen jetzt schon zu viel ist, der wird noch sein blaues Wunder erleben...


----------



## ZgamerZ (6. September 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Natürlich! Wir sorgen für eine bessere Welt in dem wir uns völlig deindustrialisieren, in dem wir alles abschaffen was uns auszeichnet und ermöglicht dieses Leben zu führen. Wir retten die Welt in dem wir irgendwann keinen Strom mehr haben, abends im dunkeln sitzen, frieren und einen auf Ziegenpeter machen können, weil wir nur noch ein verarmtes Agrarland sind und alle Firmen ins Ausland abgewandert sind. Juhuuu es ist soooo super, wenn wir alle irgendwann Arm sind und in einem 3.Weltland leben und den Dreck von der Straße fressen können, während sich Lisa-Sophie im Starbuck eine Latte kauft und daran denkt, die Welt gerettet zu haben.
> Meine Güte, man merkt wie viel die grüne Propaganda durch Schulen und Unis schon in die Hirne gepflanzt wurde.


-"Es gibt Menschen wie mich, die warnen bestimmt schon seit 15 Jahren vor den Grünen, aber es hilft alles nichts. Jeder, der sich mit dem Thema bissl *unideologisch *beschäftigt hat, der wußte, wenn die Grünen bzw. *deren Ideologien* an die Macht kommen, dann war es das mit Deutschland."

-"Der gefährlichste Bösewicht ist der, der seine bösen Absichten in etwas Gutem verpackt. Hier werden Dinge als Umweltschutz und Co verkauft, aber in Wahrheit stecken *knallharte Ideologien* dahinter und es geht darum, den Staat komplett nach dieser *Ideologie *umzubauen.
Neue Staatsform quasi Ökosozialismus."

-"Die grüne *Ideologie* kostet massenhaft Arbeitsplätze."

Wenn ich deine Kommentare so lese, dann habe ich das Gefühl, hier einen richtig verknöcherten und verhärteten AfDler vor mir zu haben, der wie ein Rohrspatz auf eine Partei schimpft, die als einer von DREI PARTEIEN IN EINER KOALITION sitzt, in der meistens die laute, egomanisch-tobende FDP das letzte Wort hat. Mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass der Atomausstieg 2011 von der CDU beschlossen wurde, unter der Federführung von unserer "Mutti", nachdem im fernen Japan ein Atomkraftwerk "Boom" gemacht hat und zwei Tage später in Deutschland die Geigerzähler ausverkauft waren weil die Bevölkerung plötzlich Angst hatte, überlegt man sich bei den Grünen immerhin, die paar Kraftwerke, die wir noch haben, vielleicht doch noch ein bisschen weiterlaufen zu lassen:





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Aber super dass du dich so *unideologisch* mit der *Ideologie* der Bösewichtspartei Die Grünen beschäftigt hast, indem du vollkommen *ideologisch*-verblendet von deiner eigenen *Ideologie* hier ununterbrochen sehr rechtslastige, *ideologische Ideologiegrundsätze* rausrotzt (Inklusive Klimawandelleugnung).

Die Grünen sind einst aus einer sehr strikten Anti-Atomkraftbewegung entstanden, mittlerweile sind sie eine Partei mit (mal wieder) Regierungsverantwortung. Thank God for Muttimerkel, dass sie nun nur noch die letzten Krümel des Atomstromnetzes um die Ohren haben, denn man ist sich in der Partei selber der Widersprüche des, ich nenne es mal "Gründungsdenkens" und der Realität bewusst. Aber ob man die Kraftwerke nun abschaltet oder nicht, spielt auch keine allzugroße Rolle mehr: "In Deutschland haben derzeit drei AKW eine Betriebsgenehmigung bis Ende 2022. Ihr Anteil an der Stromversorgung beträgt lediglich *sechs Prozent*." 

Ich für meinen Teil finde auch bei weitem nicht alles klasse, was die Grünen so denken, sagen und umsetzen wollen, nur den Bullshit den du hier gebetsmühlenartig runterleierst, ist Standardrepertoire der rechten Socialmediablase, inklusive der andauernden Benutzung des Wortes "Ideologie". NIEMAND redet davon, dass wir "bald keinen Strom mehr haben" werden, NIEMAND redet davon, dass wir irgendwann in einem 3te Weltland leben werden und an KEINER SCHULE WIRD "GRÜNE PROPAGANDA" in "Hirne eingepflanzt"... Merkst du eigentlich wie kaputt der Nonsens ist, den du hier von dir gibst?

Offenbar nicht, denn inhaltliche Widersprüche, weil man als Bürger in Dauerwut einfach die Tastatur verkloppt, bis etwas halbwegs lesbares dabei herauskommt, sind bei Leuten aus deinem Kreis durchaus häufiger vorhanden, ganz besonders schön an diesem Satz hier zu sehen:
_"Juhuuu es ist soooo super, wenn wir alle irgendwann Arm sind und in einem 3.Weltland leben und den Dreck von der Straße fressen können, während sich Lisa-Sophie im Starbuck eine Latte kauft und daran denkt, die Welt gerettet zu haben."_

---Wenn "WIR" dann "ALLE" arm sind und nix mehr zu spachteln haben, wie du sagst, woher hat Lisa-Sophie dann das Geld sich im Starbucks (Welches ja dann eigentlich auch nicht mehr existieren dürfte) sich ihren Latte zu kaufen? (Ich denke die Unternehmen sind dann alls längst ins Ausland abgewandert) (Wo auch in immer mehr Ländern immer striktere Klima- und Umweltschutzvorgaben im entstehen sind)   Du bist so ein richtiges Klischee, das man aufrecht stehend unter jeder Tür durchschieben kann.

Nene, aber ich weiß schon... DIE GRÜNEN WOLLEN DEUTSCHLAND VERNICHTEN! - Darum macht der Cem auch gerade so grünideologisch-versiffte Wirtschaftwachstumsvernichtungsaktionen wie diese hier:








						Özdemir ermöglicht Getreideanbau auf mehr Flächen
					

Um mehr Flächen für den Getreideanbau nutzen zu können, setzt Özdemir eine EU-Regelungen aus. Die ab 2023 greifende Vorgabe soll dem Artenschutz dienen.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Und nur mal so ganz aus Interesse: Damals unter Schröder, da hatten wir bereits eine ROT-GRÜNE REGIERUNG... Warum haben die satanischen Grünen damals eigentlich nicht schon Deutschland in ein brachliegendes, windradverseuchtes Dritteweltland verwandelt? Der Schröder war doch eh die meiste Zeit damit beschäftigt, die soziale Marktwirtschaft niederzuwalzen als "Sozialdemokrat", da hätten die Grünen doch problemlos bereits damals ihre Ökodiktatur aufbauen oder zumindest vorbereiten können?

Egal, Leute wie dich sehe ich alleine auf Twitter zuhauf, hat meistens auch keinen Sinn mehr da mit egal welchen Argumenten zu kommen.

So weitermachen wie bisher können "WIR" als Gattung Mensch jedenfalls nicht, so viel klar. Nicht nur, weil "WIR" immer mehr werden, sondern auch, weil die dafür vorhandenen Ressourcen logischerweise immer weniger werden. Ich bin aber dennoch natürlich gegen jegliche "Radikale" Lösungen, denn "Radikal" bedeutet immer, dass keiner vorher überhaupt mal nachgedacht hat, ob dieses oder jenes wirklich funktioniert oder nicht. Und auch von diesen Spinnern, die sich auf Autobahnen oder in Museen an Kunstwerken festkleben, halte ich rein gar nichts. Jedoch braucht es Lösungen, Veränderungen und Anpassungen in unserer Lebensweise, nur sollten wir diese natürlich ausdiskutieren und wie "Mutti" es dann immer so schön formulierte: "Gemeinsame Lösungen finden, um uns in dieser Sachlage nicht auseinanderdividieren zu lassen".
Mancher Irrweg, manche vermeidlich gute Idee, die sich dann umgesetzt als dumm oder kontraproduktiv erweist, mitinbegriffen, denn nur so kann "Innovation" überhaupt stattfinden.

Die jetzigen Probleme in der Energieversorgung haben wir zu einem ziemlich großen Teil dem Umstand zu verdanken, dass die Vorgängerregierungen die komplette Gasversorgung von EINEM Lieferanten abhängig gemacht haben, der zwar damals schon eine lupenreine Diktatur war, aber der Kram war sehr billig und Geiz ist bekanntlich Geil (gewesen). Und nun haben wir den Salat und die Ampel darf ausbaden, was beinahe 20 Jahre lang ohne jegliches Hinterfragen konsequent durchgezogen wurde.

 Die ganzen anderen, restlichen Krisen auf der Welt summieren sich nun auch noch zusammen und tun ihr übriges, damit es mal wieder, wie schon sooft in der menschengeschriebenen Weltgeschichte nach einem langen AUF, auch wieder eine Weile RUNTER geht.

_"Ein Wachstum kann sich nicht unendlich in einem begrenzten Raum ausbreiten! Das ist vollkommen unmöglich! Jeder das das ernsthaft glaubt ist entweder geisteskrank oder Ökonom!"_ - Urban Priol.


----------



## ZgamerZ (6. September 2022)

Und nun mal zu diesem... "Kommentar"  

Von dem ich irgendwie den Eindruck habe: "Oh shit, wir sollten auch noch schnell irgendwas zum Thema "Energiekrise" und "Stromsparen" posten! Die letzte Zeit wurde nur sehr wenig bis gar nicht im Forum diskutiert und geklickt! Außerdem brauchen wir mal wieder ein Aufregerthema!".

Um dann ein Textgebilde widersprüchlich und undurchdacht zurechtzuschustern, das wirkt, wie so ein am Sonntagabend schnell hingerotzter Aufsatz für die Schule, weil einem viel zu spät eingefallen ist, dass man für Politik ja die Hausaufgabe bekommen hat, einen Kurzaufsatz zu verfassen. 

Der Autor fragt erst pathetisch: " *Sollten Gamer nicht besser aufs Zocken verzichten - für das Gemeinwohl?"*

Stellt dann siedendheiß fest:* "Immerhin ist Gaming ein deutlich Ressourcen-hungrigeres Hobby als andere."*

Kommt somit zu der Einsicht: "Zum Zocken braucht es allerdings dringend Strom, und der wird zwar zunehmend regenerativ gewonnen, ein großer Teil stammt aber immer noch aus Kohle und teils Gas, was nicht nur die *Klimakrise weiter befeuert,* sondern im Fall von Letzterem sogar eigentlich für *wichtigere Dinge* benötigt wird."

Und außerdem zu der Feststellung:* "Viel Stromverbrauch durch viele Millionen Gamer"*

-------

NUR UM DANN IM LETZTEN ABSATZ ZU SCHREIBEN: "Also was nun tun, *weniger zocken, gar nicht mehr spielen, für das Allgemeinwohl im Land?* Wahrscheinlich wäre der *Beitrag* im Vergleich zu anderen Bereichen *gering,* wo *deutlich mehr Einsparpotenzial* besteht."

UM DANN NOCH EINEN DRAUFZUSETZEN: "Außerdem kann so ein *Gaming-PC auch erstaunlich gut die Wohnung beheizen, *was im Sommer oft zu Frust führt, in diesem Winter mit Horror-Gaspreisen aber ein echter Vorteil ist."

Und final Christian Lindners berühmtes Zitat "Lieber GAR NICHT regieren, als Falsch zu regieren" umzuschreiben in: "*In diesem Sinne: Im Zweifelsfall lieber frierend zocken als gar kein Spaß."*

Also ja, ich bin nach Lektüre dieses "Kommentars", der sich in seiner Botschaft selber wieder aufhebt und am Ende einfach im NICHTS endet, gerade einigermaßen entsetzt. Dieser Text ist so inhaltsleer, nichtssagend und lieblos zusammengeklatscht, dass es mir eiskalt den Rücken runterläuft.

Würde sich der Autor doch zumindest zu einer klaren Aussage, einer klaren, eigenen Meinung durchringen, welche er aber scheinbar nicht hat und auch nie vorhatte, dazu eine zu haben, weil einfach nur "Irgendwas" zu dem Thema gepostet werden musste. Und von diesen "Energiespartipps" will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

Ein "Kommentar" setzt eigentlich eine klare Meinung, eine Haltung voraus - So wie wir es darunter in den Comments haben.

Hier jedoch haben wir ein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit ganz viel "vielleicht" und "wahrscheinlich" und "könnte".

Wenn der Autor der Meinung ist, dass man erst recht zocken sollte, wenn die Bude dann kalt ist, schon weil der heißlaufende Rechner dann als Ersatzheizung fungiert - Warum dann diese ganzen schrägen Energiespartipps? Warum muss zweimal groß erwähnt werden, dass MILLIONEN GAMER SEHR VIEL sind, nur um diese Feststellung dann wenig später wieder zu revidieren und zu sagen "Aber tatsächlich machen diese MILLIONEN GAMER so gut wie keinen Unterschied, weil anderer Kram viel mehr verbraucht". Ohne dies auch nur ein mal mit Zahlen zu unterlegen (Ja, ist klar, weil es offensichtlich keine exakten gibt oder dafür erst recherchiert werden müsste). 

Sind wie Gamer jetzt schädlich fürs Klima? Ja oder nein? Und wenn "Ja", zu wie viel Prozent? Wie lange muss ich mit meinem Hochleistungsrechner Elden Ring auf höchsten Grafikeinstellungen zocken, um denselben Klimaschaden anzurichten wie mein Nachbar mit seinem Porsche Cayenne?  Wenn "Nein", warum dann überhaupt drüber schreiben, wenn es eh nicht erwähnenswert ist?

Und wie hoch sind eigentlich der Klimaschaden durch diesen platten Nullbeitrag und die mit meinem jetzt 53 Postings? Hätte man diesen nicht einfach im Sinne der Energieeinsparung weglassen und die so gesicherten Ressourcen in einen wirklich lesenswerten Beitrag investieren können?

Wäre es nicht interessant, mal zu schauen, wie es aussieht, wenn man grob berechnet, wie hoch der Klimaschaden und Energieverbrauch ist, wenn man GAMING und SOCIALMEDIA-NUTZUNG gegenüberstellt? Und als Leckerlie obendrauf noch die des KRYPTOBUSINESSES? Jeweils für ein Jahr.

Fragen über Fragen  -Aber keine Links, keine Verweise, nichts...

Aber immerhin: "Lieber heiße Luft hochladen, als gar nicht zu posten".

Typical Klickbait eben.

Dann mache ich mal kurz die Arbeit des Autors und schaue mal schnell, was das Google mir so vor die Treter wirft:








						Interessanter Einblick: So viel Strom verbraucht ein Gamer pro Tag! | ZDNet.de
					

Tatsächlich gilt der PC als das Haushaltsgerät, das mit am meisten Strom verbraucht. Bei 4 Stunden Gaming am Tag und einem Strompreis von 30 Cent/kWh fallen jährlich 511 kWh an, was wiederum etwa 153 Euro pro Jahr kosten würde. Ein zusätzlicher Kostenfaktor entsteht hier durch den Standby-Modus...




					www.zdnet.de
				




Ist zwar schon 6 Jahre alt, aber man hat sich schon mal ausgiebig damit beschäftigt:








						Stromfresser PC-Gaming? Was es wirklich kostet
					

Welche Kosten entstehen durch Gaming-PCs wirklich? Und wie berechnet man diese Kosten? Welche effizienten Netzteile gibt es aktuell auf dem Markt?




					www.pcgames.de
				




Und hier noch was allgemeingehaltenes:





						Stromverbrauch PC: Wie hoch sind die Kosten fürs Gaming?
					

Stromverbrauch PC - Wie viel Energie wird jährlich verbraucht und was sagt dies über die Kosten in Euro aus? Außerdem ist mit wenigen Tipps Strom zu sparen!



					www.gaming-pc-ratgeber.de


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (6. September 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Kernspaltung ist ein Irrweg. Die Technik ist teuer, zu riskant, produziert radioaktiven Müll, den man nirgends entsorgen kann und ohne ausreichend Kühlwasser (kacke bei Dürre) sieht man ja was passiert.


Das Wasser/Kühlproblemproblem dürfte allerdings bei einigen zukünftigen Reaktoren lösbar sein.






						Generation IV International Forum – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




China zB scheint mit seinem Flüssigsalzrektor recht weit fortgeschritten zu sein.









						Erster Flüssigsalzreaktor in China kurz vor Inbetriebnahme
					

In China soll der erste Flüssigsalzreaktor der Erde im September 2021 seinen Testbetrieb aufnehmen.




					www.forschung-und-wissen.de


----------



## hunterseyes (6. September 2022)

Man sollte die PC-Nutzer nicht alle über einen enormen Stromfresserverbrauch per highend Systemen definieren und schon gar nicht mit einer 3090. Der Durchschnittsgamer hat wohl eher nen Stromverbrauch von 80-200Watt. Kommt natürlich auch auf das Spiel und dessen Hardwareanforderung an.

Nen Konsolenspieler kommt da auch locker hin, wenn man allein mal betrachtet, was der durchschnittliche Fernseher zzgl der Konsole verbraucht....

Das Einsparpotenzial ist dennoch kaum gegeben, da nur, weil der Rechner oder die Konsole aus ist, Menschen sich ja dennoch beschäftigen wollen. Entsprechend verlagert sich der Verbrauch auch nur.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (6. September 2022)

ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine Kommentare so lese, dann habe ich das Gefühl, hier einen richtig verknöcherten und verhärteten AfDler vor mir zu haben, der wie ein Rohrspatz auf eine Partei schimpft,  [...]


Vielen Dank für deinen Kommentar. Du sprichst mir damit sowas von aus der Seele. 

Als ich heute Morgen beim Frühstück die Kommentare durchgelesen habe, bekam ich echt Zweifel, ob ich hier richtig aufgehoben bin. Aber anscheinend gibt es noch andere Leute, die nachdenken, bevor sie etwas posten. Spätestens als ich in einem Kommentar als Gutmensch bezeichnet wurde, wusste ich in welcher Richtung die Gesinnung des Schreibers geht und dass eine Diskussion eigentlich sinnlos ist. Trotzdem strukturierte ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit im Kopf eine Antwort. Diese hätte sich aber nahezu komplett mit deiner gedeckt und ist somit hinfällig. 

Ich komme von dem Bild eines kleines Kindes, welchem man sein Spielzeug wegnehmen möchte, nicht weg. Das Kind wehrt sich laut schreiend dagegen, weil es einfach nicht versteht, dass es gut für es ist. Bislang dachte ich immer, dass solche Einstellungen hauptsächlich bei in der Vergangenheit lebenden und "Es muss so bleiben wie es ist"-Denkern aus der AfD Wählerschaft, jenseits der 70 Jahre zu finden ist. Weit gefehlt. 

Vielleicht noch abschließend auch von mir etwas zum Kommentar von Johannes. Ich denke es sollte ein Kommentar mit einem Augenzwinkern werden. Ein wenig mehr Recherche und Unterlegung mit Fakten hätte ihm sicherlich nicht geschadet. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass er nicht mit dieser massiven Reaktion gerechnet hatte. Obwohl das eigentlich klar sein sollte. Geh mal zum Rentnertreff und erzähle, dass die Rente besser gekürzt werden sollte.


----------



## MichaelG (6. September 2022)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Das Wasser/Kühlproblemproblem dürfte allerdings bei einigen zukünftigen Reaktoren lösbar sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und die neuen Thoriumreaktoren produzieren so gut wie 0 Atommüll mehr. Die Restwertzeit des da entstehenden Mülls (10% vom normalen Atomreaktor) hat zudem nur eine Strahldauer von 300 Jahren. Wesentlich besser als der Standard-Atommüll. Und die Reaktoren sind erheblich ausfallsicherer, eine Kernfusion ist ausgeschlossen.


----------



## McTrevor (6. September 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und die neuen Thoriumreaktoren produzieren so gut wie 0 Atommüll mehr. Die Restwertzeit des da entstehenden Mülls (10% vom normalen Atomreaktor) hat zudem nur eine Strahldauer von 300 Jahren. Wesentlich besser als der Standard-Atommüll. Und die Reaktoren sind erheblich ausfallsicherer, eine Kernfusion ist ausgeschlossen.


Ja gut. Die können wir ja dann vielleicht schon in 20 Jahren oder so in Betrieb nehmen. Und bis dahin?

Alleine durch den Grönlandgletscher wird der Meeresspiegel um 25 cm *absolut unvermeidbar* steigen, *selbst wenn der gesamte Planet in diesem Augenblick co2-neutral werden würde*.

Was viele in ihren Dickschädel nicht reinbekommen wollen: Beim Klimawandel haben wir nicht 10 vor 12 oder 5 vor 12. Das hatten wir in den 80er und 90er Jahren. Wir sind bei Viertel nach 1.

Ist mir aber auch ehrlich egal mittlerweile. Ich habe keine Kinder und checke hier in spätestens 50 Jahren aus. Ich erlebe hoffentlich nur noch den Anfang vom Ende, wenn der Lebensraum von Milliarden Menschen entweder überflutet oder wegen Hitze/Wüstenbildung unbewohnbar wird und sie in die Massenflucht und Migration getrieben werden. Auf dem Weg dahin wird es allerdings schon reichlich Verteilungskämpfe geben. Wer glaubt, gerade krasse Inflation bei den Lebensmitteln zu erleben wird sich umschauen, wie sich die Preise entwickeln, wenn sich mal ein paar Dürrejahre in Folge abspielen (was sich möglicherweise sehr bald ereignen wird). Aber auch dann wird der gehirngewaschene Mob die aktuelle Regierung anbrüllen und geschickt ausblenden, wer in den letzten 50 Jahren wirklich die Verantwortung dafür getragen hat.

Derweil schütten sie dann in Sylt Erde auf, damit die Immobilien der Millionäre gerettet werden.

Diese Spezies ist einfach zu dumm um zu überleben... 🙄


----------



## Gast1664961002 (6. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ja gut. Die können wir ja dann vielleicht schon in 20 Jahren oder so in Betrieb nehmen. Und bis dahin?
> 
> Alleine durch den Grönlandgletscher wird der Meeresspiegel um 25 cm *absolut unvermeidbar* steigen, *wenn der gesamte Planet in diesem Augenblick co2-neutral werden würde*.
> 
> ...


Ich kann dazu nur das Interview mit Harald Lesch empfehlen. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjJzk9h0-9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Flowbock (6. September 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Du kannst gern den Gutmenschen spielen, in ein Zelt umziehen mit ein paar Wärmekissen.
> ES GIBT KEINEN STROMMANGEL...Glaubst du diesen Schwachsinn wirklich ?
> Ein künstlicher Mangel...ja da ziehe ich mit aber völlig unnötig und vieles davon sollte überhaupt nicht unser Problem sein aber Deutschland muss ja gerade stehen für alles und jeden BS.
> 
> ...


Nö, schön aufgezählt, aber falsch. Der Strompreis ist an den teuersten Erzeugerpreis gekoppelt. Da das momentan Gas ist, streichen alle anderen dicke Gewinne ein. Das ist falsch und wurde beim dritten Paket berücksichtigt. War übrigens auch schon vor dem Krieg gegen die Ukraine so.


artorias schrieb:


> Ich mag mich ja irren, aber ist das Konzept des "wir alle müssen jetzt Stromsparen" nicht irgendwie die völlig falsche Herangehensweise?
> Wenn ich extrem durstig bin, fange ich doch auch nicht an, Wasser zu sparen, damit ich später was zu trinken habe. Ich will doch jetzt etwas trinken und nicht erst später. Die Frage ist also nicht, ob ich Wasser trinke oder nicht, sondern wo ich das Wasser herbekomme.
> 
> Münzt man das Beispiel wieder auf Strom um, ist doch das eigentliche Problem nicht, dass ich Strom verbrauche, um meine Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen, sondern die Art und Weise, wie Strom erzeugt wird. Da ist doch das eigentliche Problem zu vermuten.
> ...


Der Fehler liegt darin, dass die Strompreise an den teuersten Erzeuger gekoppelt sind: Gas. Strom ansich ist genügend vorhanden, wir exportieren ja z.B. nach Frankreich, da die so tollen Atomkraftwerke unter Wassermangel und technischen Defekten leiden. Daher sind nur ca. 50 % der AKW am Netz.


----------



## Nullblie (6. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ist mir aber auch ehrlich egal mittlerweile. Ich habe keine Kinder und checke hier in spätestens 50 Jahren aus. Ich erlebe hoffentlich nur noch den Anfang vom Ende, wenn der Lebensraum von Milliarden Menschen entweder überflutet oder wegen Hitze/Wüstenbildung unbewohnbar wird und sie in die Massenflucht und Migration getrieben werden. Auf dem Weg dahin wird es allerdings schon reichlich Verteilungskämpfe geben. Wer glaubt, gerade krasse Inflation bei den Lebensmitteln zu erleben wird sich umschauen, wie sich die Preise entwickeln, wenn sich mal ein paar Dürrejahre in Folge abspielen (was sich möglicherweise sehr bald abspielen wird). Aber auch dann wird der gehirngewaschene Mob die aktuelle Regierung anbrüllen und geschickt ausblenden, wer in den letzten 50 Jahren wirklich die Verantwortung dafür getragen hat.
> 
> Derweil schütten sie dann in Sylt Erde auf, damit die Immobilien der Millionäre gerettet werden.
> 
> Diese Spezies ist einfach zu dumm um zu überleben... 🙄


Sehe ich genauso, man hätte schon vor Jahrzehnten Programme auflegen müssen, um das Bevölkerungswachstum weltweit massiv zu senken. Stattdessen gibt es Bonusprogramme, damit es zu mehr Geburten kommt.
Dafür wird einem jetzt genau vorgerechnet, wie böse man die Umwelt zerstört, wenn man es wagt, einmal im Leben über den Atlantik zu fliegen.
Wusstest ihr, dass der ökologische Fußabdruck eine Erfindung von BP ist (bzw haben die das massiv gepusht, um die Zerstörung der Umwelt von den Unternehmen auf jeden einzelnen Menschen zu verschieben). Da wird stundenlang diskutiert, wie böse es ist, als Individuum Auto zu fahren während gleichzeitig die Formel 1 jede Woche mit zig Flugzeugen um die halbe Welt fliegt, um in einem anderen Land ihre anachronistischen Rennen zu veranstalten. Oder Hollywood veranstaltet eine Save-the-Planet Party und lässt Prominente aus allen Ecken der Welt einfliegen.
Es ist zum heulen/lachen/kotzen... sucht euch was aus


----------



## Flowbock (6. September 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Natürlich! Wir sorgen für eine bessere Welt in dem wir uns völlig deindustrialisieren, in dem wir alles abschaffen was uns auszeichnet und ermöglicht dieses Leben zu führen. Wir retten die Welt in dem wir irgendwann keinen Strom mehr haben, abends im dunkeln sitzen, frieren und einen auf Ziegenpeter machen können, weil wir nur noch ein verarmtes Agrarland sind und alle Firmen ins Ausland abgewandert sind. Juhuuu es ist soooo super, wenn wir alle irgendwann Arm sind und in einem 3.Weltland leben und den Dreck von der Straße fressen können, während sich Lisa-Sophie im Starbuck eine Latte kauft und daran denkt, die Welt gerettet zu haben.
> Meine Güte, man merkt wie viel die grüne Propaganda durch Schulen und Unis schon in die Hirne gepflanzt wurde.


Selten soviel Populismus in so wenigen Sätzen gelesen, framing vom feinsten. Hier geht es darum Strom zu sparen, nicht um Deindustrialisierung oder sonstigen Unsinn. Da hat auch keine FFF oder sonstige Organisation mit zu tun. Habeck hat gerade erst erklärt, dass zwei AKW als Notreserve vorgehalten werden sollen, genau entgegen der von dir angeprangerten politischen Haltung der Grünen.


----------



## MichaelG (6. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ja gut. Die können wir ja dann vielleicht schon in 20 Jahren oder so in Betrieb nehmen. Und bis dahin?
> 
> Alleine durch den Grönlandgletscher wird der Meeresspiegel um 25 cm *absolut unvermeidbar* steigen, *wenn der gesamte Planet in diesem Augenblick co2-neutral werden würde*.
> 
> ...


Die Thoriumreaktoren werden derzeit reihenweise in China gebaut und in Betrieb genommen. Warum nicht bei uns ?

Und Deutschland will die Welt mit seinen 2% CO2-Anteil retten während Länder wie die USA, Indien, China, Rußland fröhlich so weiter machen ? Von den 3. Welt Schwellenländern ganz zu schweigen ?

Hinzu kommen die Energiepreisexplosionen (Gas, Sprit, Öl, Strom) nicht zuletzt auch dank des Rußland-Embargos. Das versorgt uns vielleicht ein gutes moralisches Gefühl, schadet uns und der Wirtschaft aber erheblich mehr als den Russen. Und die Energiepreissteigerungen sorgen für weitere Inflationsschübe bei fast allen Waren.

Und Tip: Die Eiszeit ist vorbei und was kommt danach ? Ja eine Wärmephase. Damit müssen wir eh leben.


----------



## Sbf93 (6. September 2022)

ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Aber ob man die Kraftwerke nun abschaltet oder nicht, spielt auch keine allzugroße Rolle mehr: "In Deutschland haben derzeit drei AKW eine Betriebsgenehmigung bis Ende 2022. Ihr Anteil an der Stromversorgung beträgt lediglich *sechs Prozent*."


6 % sind bei rund 40 Millionen Haushalten in Deutschland 2,4 Millionen Haushalte, die damit versorgt werden können. Im Gegensatz zu Solar- und Windenergie sogar rund um die Uhr stabil.
Anders gesagt: Während der aktuellen Situation die Stromversorgung in Höhe von ganz Sachsen (alternativ Thüringen + Sachsen-Anhalt) abzuschalten, halte ich für wenig intelligent.



Flowbock schrieb:


> Habeck hat gerade erst erklärt, dass zwei AKW als Notreserve vorgehalten werden sollen, genau entgegen der von dir angeprangerten politischen Haltung der Grünen.


Hat lange genug gedauert, bis er sich so langsam der Realität stellt. Andere Parteien haben das deutlich früher verstanden und nicht bis auf den letzten Drücker in ihrer ideologischen Traumwelt gelebt.
Bis zu Ende gedacht hat er aber immer noch nicht:








						Zwei AKW als Reserve: "Technisch schwierig, wieder anzufahren"
					

Uwe Stoll kritisiert, eine Reserve mache keinen Sinn. Entweder schalte man die Reaktoren ab oder gehe in den Streckbetrieb.




					www.zdf.de


----------



## Bonkic (6. September 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Thoriumreaktoren werden derzeit reihenweise in China gebaut und in Betrieb genommen. Warum nicht bei uns ?



in china wird derzeit genau 1 (in worten EIN!) winziger test-reaktor gebaut. von wegen "in reihe".
ob der funktioniert wie gewünscht, steht in den sternen.

ab davon scheinen die abfallprodukte von thorium-reaktoren auch nicht so ganz unproblematisch zu sein, was wieder probleme mit der endlagerung mit sich bringt. zu einer kernschmelze kann es nicht kommen, das ist wohl richtig.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Und Deutschland will die Welt mit seinen 2% CO2-Anteil retten während Länder wie die USA, Indien, China, Rußland fröhlich so weiter machen ? Von den 3. Welt Schwellenländern ganz zu schweigen ?



du sprachst doch gerade selbst von china; warum versuchen die sich wohl an thorium-reaktoren?
eben weil sie gerade auch nicht so fröhlich weitermachen wollen und vor allem können!

was die dt. 2% am weltweiten co2- ausstoß angeht: ja, das stimmt in etwa. aber wie viel % der weltbevölkerung macht deutschland aus? ziemlich genau 1% (ist ja relativ einfach zu rechnen zur zeit). wo da das mißverhältnis liegt, sollte auf der hand liegen. ebenso natürlich auch woran das liegt.

nach deiner logik der absoluten zahlen müssten (industrie-) länder, die bevölkerungsärmer als deutschland sind, ja überwiegend erst recht nix machen. ergibt keinen sinn, merkste vermutlich selbst.


----------



## WildMustang (6. September 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und die neuen Thoriumreaktoren produzieren so gut wie 0 Atommüll mehr. Die Restwertzeit des da entstehenden Mülls (10% vom normalen Atomreaktor) hat zudem nur eine Strahldauer von 300 Jahren. Wesentlich besser als der Standard-Atommüll. Und die Reaktoren sind erheblich ausfallsicherer, eine Kernfusion ist ausgeschlossen.


Thorium Reaktoren produzieren auch langlebigen Atommüll. Aber weniger im Vergleich zu Uranreaktoren. Problematisch ist, dass ein Teil des Mülls aus Thoriumrekatoren noch stäker strahlt, d.h. die (End-) Lagerung dieses Mülls wird noch komplizierter. Du musst ja aufpassen, dass der Müll dein Endlager am Ende nicht abfackelt.




MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Thoriumreaktoren werden derzeit reihenweise in China gebaut und in Betrieb genommen. Warum nicht bei uns ?



Reihenweise? Das stimmt nicht. In China wurde ein experimenteller Thorium Reaktor gebaut. Wenn die Tests erfolgreich sind, plant man ab 2030 weitere zu bauen.


----------



## michinebel (6. September 2022)

ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass der Atomausstieg 2011 von der CDU beschlossen wurde, unter der Federführung von unserer "Mutti", nachdem im fernen Japan ein Atomkraftwerk "Boom" gemacht hat und zwei Tage später in Deutschland die Geigerzähler ausverkauft waren weil die Bevölkerung plötzlich Angst hatte, überlegt man sich bei den Grünen immerhin, die paar Kraftwerke, die wir noch haben, vielleicht doch noch ein bisschen weiterlaufen zu lassen:


Man sollte aber auch nicht verschweigen das der erste Atomausstieg 2002 unter der Rot/Grünen Schröderregierung beschlossen wurde auf drängen der Grünen. Es folgte der Ausstieg vom Ausstieg 2010, das Merkel dann 2011 das Fähnchen im Wind war nachdem aufgrund  Katastrophe in Japan die Wähler zu den Grünen gerannt sind ist bekannt, worauf der von dir besagte neue Atomausstieg 2011 beschlossen wurde. Dieses hin und her haben sich die Konzerne auch ordentlich bezahlen lassen.


----------



## fud1974 (6. September 2022)

Weder kann eine De-Industrialisierung gewünscht sein, noch ein "weiter so"... man kann "die Umwelt" übrigens auch ganz ohne "Baumkuschlerei" ganz nüchtern als "notwendige Infrastruktur" betrachten damit überhaupt die ganze Technik sinnvoll einsetzbar ist. Mit trockenen Flüssen kannst du weder Atomkraftwerke kühlen noch Steinkohle verschiffen.. ganz böse ausgedrückt und nur auf diese Sachen mal reduziert, aber es sollte klar sein dass es auch wirtschaftlich nicht sinnig ist für eine Häufung von "Klimavorkomnissen" quasi zu sorgen, wenn laufend Überschwemmungen eintreten oder Flüchtlingsströme mit entsprechenden Folgen einfallen wird kein Investor gerne investieren.. mal ganz nüchtern gedacht.

D.h. Umweltschutz ist auch ein guter Invest, ganz nüchtern gedacht ohne groß viel Ethik hintendran.

Und ja, der Zug ist teilweise schon abgefahren, was wir an Klimaschutz tun, tun wir auch gerade für nachfolgende Generationen, mit einigen Konsequenzen werden wir schlicht und ergreifend leben müssen, da war der Zug schon lange abgefahren und vermutlich auch nicht zu vermeiden gewesen, das ist alles hypothetisch.

Auf irgendwelche Reaktoren, egal ob Thorium oder Kernfusion oder was auch immer kommen mag, zu bauen, ist jetzt irrelevant.. erstmal leben wir im Jetzt und können nur das umsetzen, was bekanntermaßen funktioniert UND verfügbar ist, Kraftwerke die sich noch im Prototypenstadium befinden gehören nicht dazu.

Und ich würde mir das auch gerne anders wünschen,auch ich bekomme beruflich die Auswirkungen der Energiekrise voll mit, aber trotzdem denke ich mir, langfristig kommt daraus eher was positives raus als was negatives.

Um mal den Bogen zum Gaming zurückzuschlagen: Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Hardwarehersteller bisher so zurückhaltend sind mal "Eco-Gaming" zu vermarkten.. man mag ja den Kopf schütteln angesichts des weltweit wohl nicht so bedeutenden Anteils was wir "Gamer" verbrauchen an Energie, dennoch... es wird eher fast schon damit geworben dass man bei zukünftigen Spitzen-Grafikkarten 1000 Watt Netzteile brauchen wird um sicherzugehen anstatt mehr Effizienz zu bewerben.. entweder sieht man da keinen Markt oder ich weiß nicht was, das wirkt irgendwie antizyklisch. Oder das kommt erst noch.


----------



## michinebel (6. September 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Um mal den Bogen zum Gaming zurückzuschlagen: Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Hardwarehersteller bisher so zurückhaltend sind mal "Eco-Gaming" zu vermarkten.. man mag ja den Kopf schütteln angesichts des weltweit wohl nicht so bedeutenden Anteils was wir "Gamer" verbrauchen an Energie, dennoch... es wird eher fast schon damit geworben dass man bei zukünftigen Spitzen-Grafikkarten 1000 Watt Netzteile brauchen wird um sicherzugehen anstatt mehr Effizienz zu bewerben.. entweder sieht man da keinen Markt oder ich weiß nicht was, das wirkt irgendwie antizyklisch. Oder das kommt erst noch.


Effizienz, hm soweit ich es richtig im Kopf habe stellt die Grafikkarte ja erstmal nur die Ressourcen zu Verfügung wie Effizient diese dann genutzt werden ist dann auch Thema der Software und der Nutzer.
Wenn ich jetzt 4k auf max. Details spiele verbraucht die gleiche Grafikkarte mehr Energie als bei HD, auch wie gut Spiele optimiert sind spielt da eine Rolle.
Bei der Grafikkarte selbst ist da Effizienz möglich ja aber auch irgendwo physikalisch limitiert wenn man ein gewisses Maß an Rechenleistung will, du hast halt einfach Verluste.


----------



## xaan (6. September 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und Tip: Die Eiszeit ist vorbei und was kommt danach ? Ja eine Wärmephase. Damit müssen wir eh leben.



Das Problem ist nicht, dass wärmer wird, sondern wie schnell und wie heftig. Die Menschengemachte Erderwärmung beschleunigt und verstärkt den normalen und natürlichen Prozess. Denn all das CO2, das in Form von Kohle, Öl und Gas in der Erde ruht, das würde auf natürlichem weg selbstverständlich nicht zurück in die Atmosphäre gelangen...

Die Argumente der Öko-Kritiker drehen sich immer um die Behauptung, dass das alles natürlich sei. "Die Erde wird sowieso wärmer." "Naturkatastrophen gab es schon immer." "Das ist unvermeidlich." Und dabei wird grundsätzlich IMMER unterschlagen, dass der natürliche Prozess durch uns Menschen erheblich verstärkt wird.


----------



## Chemenu (6. September 2022)

Den Energieverbrauch beim Gaming kann man ja selbst ein wenig beeinflussen. Ich spiele z.B. nur auf einem 60 Hz TV, deshalb schalte ich immer V-Sync ein oder limitiere die FPS auf 60. Das spart schon extrem Energie und heizt die Wohnung nicht so auf. Im Winter werde ich das dann aber ggf. nutzen um zusätzlich etwas Wärme zu erzeugen.  ^^

Man kann auch den Ruhezustand nutzen anstatt nur den Energiesparmodus, usw. Ich hab da echt Null schlechtes Gewissen nur weil ich ein paar Stunden den Rechner nutze. Andere Hobbys würden auch in irgend einer Art Energie verbrauchen.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (6. September 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht, dass wärmer wird, sondern wie schnell und wie heftig. Die Menschengemachte Erderwärmung beschleunigt und verstärkt den normalen und natürlichen Prozess. Denn all das CO2, das in Form von Kohle, Öl und Gas in der Erde ruht, das würde auf natürlichem weg selbstverständlich nicht zurück in die Atmosphäre gelangen...
> 
> Die Argumente der Öko-Kritiker drehen sich immer um die Behauptung, dass das alles natürlich sei. "Die Erde wird sowieso wärmer." "Naturkatastrophen gab es schon immer." "Das ist unvermeidlich." Und dabei wird grundsätzlich IMMER unterschlagen, dass der natürliche Prozess durch uns Menschen erheblich verstärkt wird.



Es ist doch immer dasselbe Schema bei den Schwurblern:

Corona

Phase 1: Es gibt kein Corona
Phase 2: Es git Corona, aber es ist nicht schlimm. 
Phase 3: Es gibt Corona und es ist schlimm, aber ich lasse mich in meiner Freiheit nicht einschränken. 

Klimawandel

Phase 1: Es gibt keinen Klimawandel
Phase 2: Es gibt den Klimawandel, aber der Mensch ist nicht schuld daran
Pahse 3: Es gibt den Klimawandel und der Mensch ist schuld daran, aber ich lasse mich in meiner Freiheit nicht einschränken.


----------



## McTrevor (6. September 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer dasselbe Schema bei den Schwurblern:
> 
> Corona
> 
> ...


Viele Menschen haben Angst vor Veränderung. Selbst wenn sie in einer beschissenen Situation sind, haben sie Angst vor Veränderung. Es ist skurril aber es ist so. Die große Gemeinsamkeit bei all den kritischen Punkten ist oft einfach: Ich will, dass sich für mich nichts ändert!


----------



## xaan (6. September 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer dasselbe Schema bei den Schwurblern:
> 
> Corona
> 
> ...



Wahlweise auch mit Zwischenstufe 1a: "Das ist eine Erfindung 'der Regierung'(TM), damit wir aus Angst nicht widersprechen, wenn sie ihre 'BöseAgenda'(TM) durchsetzen"


----------



## Sbf93 (6. September 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer dasselbe Schema bei den Schwurblern:
> 
> Corona
> 
> ...



Oh verdammt, ich habe vergessen, an Phase 1 teilzunehmen. Und dann habe ich auch noch den Sprung zu Phase 3 verpasst...


----------



## Gast1664961002 (6. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Viele Menschen haben Angst vor Veränderung. Selbst wenn sie in einer beschissenen Situation sind, haben sie Angst vor Veränderung. Es ist skurril aber es ist so. Die große Gemeinsamkeit bei all den kritischen Punkten ist oft einfach: Ich will, dass sich für mich nichts ändert!


Mir kommt dabei immer der Igel in den Sinn, der vor dem heranfahrenden Auto Angst bekommt und sich einrollt, statt weiterzugehen.


----------



## Flowbock (6. September 2022)

Sbf93 schrieb:


> Oh verdammt, ich habe vergessen, an Phase 1 teilzunehmen. Und dann habe ich auch noch den Sprung zu Phase 3 verpasst...


Punkt 2 reicht schon, um einen qualifizierten Diskurs zum Thema Corona/Covid auszuschließen.


----------



## Flowbock (6. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Viele Menschen haben Angst vor Veränderung. Selbst wenn sie in einer beschissenen Situation sind, haben sie Angst vor Veränderung. Es ist skurril aber es ist so. Die große Gemeinsamkeit bei all den kritischen Punkten ist oft einfach: Ich will, dass sich für mich nichts ändert!


Nicht nur das, oft werden komplexe Zusammenhänge, die nicht greifbar / verstehbar scheinen, verneint. Alternativ bietet der Populismus einfache "Lösungen"  / "Auswege". Dunning-Kruger  ist auch ein spannendes Thema und immer öfter zu sehen.


----------



## DerSchlonz (6. September 2022)

Strom sparen ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Sache, aber die Strompreise explodieren, weil sich aufgrund der Merit Order die Konzerne die Taschen voll machen.
2021 wurden ca. 13% des Stroms mit Gas erzeugt, trotzdem schlagen sich die Gaspreise zu 100% auf den Strompreis.


----------



## Wynn (6. September 2022)

vielleicht war ich auch bissel emotional mit den post (was der author vielleicht erwartet hat wegen "forumaktivität" aber irgendwie bin ich persönlich nach den letzten 2 1/2 jahren einfach nur noch müde und gereizt


----------



## Gast1664961002 (6. September 2022)

Wynn schrieb:


> vielleicht war ich auch bissel emotional mit den post (was der author vielleicht erwartet hat wegen "forumaktivität" aber irgendwie bin ich persönlich nach den letzten 2 1/2 jahren einfach nur noch müde und gereizt


Es geht den meisten Menschen so, denke ich. Ich musste mir zwischendurch auch eine Krisen-Diät verpassen, damit ich nicht vollends depressiv werde. Am Ende macht es einfach die Dosis aus.

Leider werden uns diese Themen nicht mehr loslassen. Das Gute daran ist aber, dass sich der Mensch an alles gewöhnt. Egal wie schlimm es sein mag. Nur so konnte er so weit kommen, wie er heute ist. Das ist auch das, was mich bzgl. der folgenden Generationen positiv stimmt. Sie werden nur die Welt kennen, in die sie hineingeboren wurden. Wenn es weniger gibt, ist es für sie kein Verzicht sondern Normalität. Damit kämpfen momentan sicherlich viele die hier leben.


----------



## mylka (6. September 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> mylka:​
> Es gibt Menschen wie mich, die warnen bestimmt schon seit 15 Jahren vor den Grünen, aber es hilft alles nichts. Jeder, der sich mit dem Thema bissl unideologisch beschäftigt hat, der wußte, wenn die Grünen bzw. deren Ideologien an die Macht kommen, dann war es das mit Deutschland. Und es ist genauso auch zugetroffen.
> Und das Schlimme ist, dass wir erst am Anfang stehen, es wird noch katastrophaler.
> 
> Und die Sache mit Fukushima. Die Leute sind da ja wegen den Flutwellen und nicht wegen dem Kernkraftwerk gestorben. Etwas, was heute gerne unter den Tisch gekehrt wird.


durch den tsunami geriet aber auch ratioaktivität ins meer. das sollte halt auch nicht passieren und bei der abschaltung sind auch menschen gestorben.
also AKW sollte man nicht mehr am meer bauen, auch wenn es natürlich ideal für die kühlung ist

was die grünen betrifft musst du eigentlich gar nichts sagen. das machen die grünen schon selber
die grünen sagen doch allen ins gesicht, dass fossile brennstoffe unleistbar werden sollen, dass fleisch viel teurer sein muss, etc

man schiebt jetzt natürlich alles auf putin, aber seht euch doch ältere video an von habeck, baebock und co. die grünen wollten schon immer benzin teuer machen (5€ sollte der liter kosten), gas, fleisch, etc. (aber selber verzichten die grünen auf keinen einzigen flug. ständig sind die in anderen ländern und machen hübsche bildchen. warum macht man das nicht mit videokonferenzen? warum fahren sie nicht mit der bahn?)


----------



## McTrevor (6. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> was die grünen betrifft musst du eigentlich gar nichts sagen. das machen die grünen schon selber
> *die grünen sagen doch allen ins gesicht, dass fossile brennstoffe unleistbar werden sollen, dass fleisch viel teurer sein muss, etc*


Falsch, fossile Brennstoffe, wie auch die Atomenergie *sind* unleistbar! Fossile Energie und Atomstrom werden nur zu einem Bruchteil der tatsächlichen Kosten derzeit bepreist. Beide sind mit enormen Folgekosten versehen, die die Allgemeinheit bzw. der Steuerzahler trägt und deshalb sieht dieser Strom in der Abrechnung scheinbar so günstig aus. Wenn man die Rechnung ehrlich machen würde, die Folgekosten einpreist und diese auch dem Verursacher anlastet, würde kein Arsch mehr Atomstrom oder fossile Energieträger haben wollen, weil das viel zu teuer ist.

Ich kann auch sehr günstig eine Giftmülldeponie betreiben, wenn ich den angelieferten Müll in den Fluss hinter meinem Grundstück kippe und mich niemand für die entstehenden Schäden und Folgekosten zur Rechenschaft zieht. Aber genau das ist das Geschäftsmodell bei Atomstrom und fossilen Energieträgern.

Das ist eine seit Jahrzehnten gelebte Lüge, und wenn man darauf aufmerksam macht, wird der Bote an den Pranger gestellt anstatt sauer auf die Schuldigen zu sein.


----------



## Athrun (6. September 2022)

Hey mein Strom kommt aus Ökoenregie. Steckt euch das also sonstwohin. Eher sollten wir mal der Oberschicht ihr Vermögen einziehen. Der größte Teil der Energie / Ressourcen wird von den oberen 10% der Welt verballert, das ist statistisch bewiesen. Aber nein, das WEF (World Economic Forum) und seine nützlichen Idioten will die Massen kontrollieren und konform machen. Kein Auto, freßt Käfer, keine Privatsphäre usw. während sie weiterhin ihrem Lebensstil frönen (schaut euch mal die Mitgliedsliste des WEF an, das Who is who aus Industrie und Tech-Welt). Wir sehen hier gerade eine Rückkehr zu feudalen Verhältnissen mit dem Unterschied, das es diesmal nicht inzestuöse, adelige Familien sind sondern schwer reiche, korrupte Besserwisser sind, die uns regieren (und Klaus Schwab, dieser Bond-Bösewicht für Arme prahlte mal im Interview, das seine Leute schon in vielen Regierungen sitzen). Frag doch mal bei Sri Lanka nach, was die Entscheidung, auf komplett organische Landwirtschaft zumzusteigen , gebracht hat. Oh warte: Lebensmittelknappheit, Unruhen, ein Präsident, der feige aus dem Land floh und nun wieder zurückkehrt, weil sein Nachfolger die Unruhen brutal niedergeknüppelt hat.


----------



## Phone (6. September 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Weder kann eine De-Industrialisierung gewünscht sein, noch ein "weiter so"... man kann "die Umwelt" übrigens auch ganz ohne "Baumkuschlerei" ganz nüchtern als "notwendige Infrastruktur" betrachten damit überhaupt die ganze Technik sinnvoll einsetzbar ist. Mit trockenen Flüssen kannst du weder Atomkraftwerke kühlen noch Steinkohle verschiffen.. ganz böse ausgedrückt und nur auf diese Sachen mal reduziert, aber es sollte klar sein dass es auch wirtschaftlich nicht sinnig ist für eine Häufung von "Klimavorkomnissen" quasi zu sorgen, wenn laufend Überschwemmungen eintreten oder Flüchtlingsströme mit entsprechenden Folgen einfallen wird kein Investor gerne investieren.. mal ganz nüchtern gedacht.
> 
> D.h. Umweltschutz ist auch ein guter Invest, ganz nüchtern gedacht ohne groß viel Ethik hintendran.
> 
> ...


Was willst du denn mit ECO Gaming? xD
Die Leistung muss irgendwo herkommen...Physik lässt sich nicht austricksen.
Wer also Max Details bei 4k will braucht nen ordentlichen Rechner da wird auch in Zukunft kein Weg dran vorbei gehen.
Oder einigen sich jetzt alle auf 1080p bei Medium?
Und wenn es nach  Intel geht 700- 1 KW Netzteil.
Kleiner fertigen ist kaum noch möglich, jedenfalls wurde schon angedeutet dass es nun auf die kritische Grenze zugeht...also was bleibt -> Weniger Variationen mehr auf ein Produkt zurechtschneiden um dieses voll zu nutzen und nicht 20 % Leistung über her um andere Faktoren / Flaschenhälse / Variationen auszugleichen.
Also sind wir bei Lösungen die Konsolen gleich kommen.
Dazu kommen natürlich Techniken wie DLSS etc. damit die Karte kein Natives 4k mehr machen muss und somit natürlich weniger Saft braucht aber wir sind eh schon an einem punkt der völlig unverhältnismäßig ist (Aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## wannenpumpe (6. September 2022)

Athrun schrieb:


> Wir sehen hier gerade eine Rückkehr zu feudalen Verhältnissen mit dem Unterschied, das es diesmal nicht inzestuöse, adelige Familien sind sondern schwer reiche, korrupte Besserwisser sind, die uns regieren (und Klaus Schwab, dieser Bond-Bösewicht für Arme prahlte mal im Interview, das seine Leute schon in vielen Regierungen sitzen). Frag doch mal bei Sri Lanka nach, was die Entscheidung, auf komplett organische Landwirtschaft zumzusteigen , gebracht hat. Oh warte: Lebensmittelknappheit, Unruhen, ein Präsident, der feige aus dem Land floh und nun wieder zurückkehrt, weil sein Nachfolger die Unruhen brutal niedergeknüppelt hat.


Vor allem kann ich es kaum erwarten wenn die Knödels da draussen anfangen zu realisieren wie denen das ganze Umfeld wegstirbt und die "Spinner"  mit der Genozidgeschichte wohl doch recht hatten. Das Problem löst sich von selber, könnte man sagen.


----------



## wannenpumpe (6. September 2022)

Wynn schrieb:


> vielleicht war ich auch bissel emotional mit den post (was der author vielleicht erwartet hat wegen "forumaktivität" aber irgendwie bin ich persönlich nach den letzten 2 1/2 jahren einfach nur noch müde und gereizt


Komplett nachvollziehbar.


----------



## tendenziell (6. September 2022)

ok ich bin jetzt mal das mega arschloch (auf den ersten blick) mir isses egal ,hab einfach die schnauze voll. wenn die affen sich selbst vernichten wollen "go on make it faster ,morron" ich leb vieleicht noch 50 jahre  und die letzten 30 jahre hab ich gepredigt und gesagt was passieren kann in meinem umfeld und was war? kann sich wohl jeder selbst vorstellen. ich kann nix ändern und die die es können wollen nicht also scheiss drauf . einzigste was mich nervt das die penner die was ändern können bis dahin tot sind die bekommen nix mehr mit von folgen und ihre kinder scheinen denen auch egal zu sein. deswegen denke ich jetzt:" go for extinction mankind"  hoffe nur das ein paar übrigbleiben und später eine andere machtstruktur aufbauen. evtl AI bassiert (wenns gut progrmt ist, isses besser als menschen in verantwortung)


----------



## Celsi_GER (6. September 2022)

Mein Energiesparplan: Heizung bleibt im Winter ganz aus. 
Dafür zocke ich jeden Abend und lasse die Abwärme meines HighEnd PC die Bude wärmen. Zocken for Future!


----------



## MichaelG (6. September 2022)

Celsi_GER schrieb:


> Mein Energiesparplan: Heizung bleibt im Winter ganz aus.
> Dafür zocke ich jeden Abend und lasse die Abwärme meines HighEnd PC die Bude wärmen. Zocken for Future!


Solange Dir die Heizungsrohre nicht abfrieren und Du dadurch einen Rohrbruch forcierst... In DG-Wohnungen eine berüchtigte Falle. Im Trempelbereich z.B.

Und wegen Stromverbrauch. Dann sollen die endlich das Crypto-Schürfen verbieten. Was das an Strom verbrennt....


----------



## Chemenu (6. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> durch den tsunami geriet aber auch ratioaktivität ins meer. das sollte halt auch nicht passieren und bei der abschaltung sind auch menschen gestorben.
> also AKW sollte man nicht mehr am meer bauen, auch wenn es natürlich ideal für die kühlung ist


Es ist ja nicht nur die Radioaktivität im Meer durch den GAU an sich.  Das kontaminierte Kühlwasser wird ja nun ins Meer geleitet weil es an Land nicht mehr gelagert werden kann. 

Und dass durch den Unfall bzw die Strahlung an sich ja keiner gestorben sein soll ist auch immer so ein absolut widerwärtiges und unwürdiges Argument. Das wird auch gerne bei Chornobyl immer ausgepackt von Befürwortern der Atomenergie. Dabei werden die unzähligen Krebstoten, die halt erst Jahre später an den Folgen sterben, anscheinend gerne ignoriert. Und die wird es auch in Japan geben. In Chornobyl gab es ja auch die Liquidatoren von denen die meisten erbärmlich krepiert sind. 

Und dann wären da noch die verstrahlten Landstriche, unbewohnbar für Jahrhunderte. Nicht mal ein Hochtechnologieland wie Japan kann dagegen was machen. Es wurden zwar Gegenden gesäubert so gut es ging, da lagert die verstrahlte Erde nun in schwarzen Plastiksäcken. 

Die sollen an der Technik gerne weiter forschen, aber guten Gewissens einsetzen kann man das aktuell m.M.n. nicht. Wir können froh sein, dass da noch nicht mehr passiert ist. 

Und das Uran kommt ja auch zu einem großen Teil aus Russland. Ein weiterer Grund drauf zu verzichten.


----------



## martinsan (6. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Meine Variante zum Strom- und Heizkostensparen: Ich fliege im November für zwei Monate nach Neuseeland in den Urlaub. Heizung wird runtergedreht und alle Stromverbraucher abgestöpselt. Wenn doch nur alle so konsequent sparen würden. 🙄


Hmm ich behaupte mal provokativ , dass du mit dem Hin- und Rückflug im Besten Fall ne Nullnummer hinlegst


----------



## McTrevor (6. September 2022)

martinsan schrieb:


> Hmm ich behaupte mal provokativ , dass du mit dem Hin- und Rückflug im Besten Fall ne Nullnummer hinlegst



Sehr provokative These. Das riecht nach linksgrün versifftem Gutmenschentum.


----------



## Serandi (6. September 2022)

Im Extremfall auf einige hundert Euro im Jahr??? Ich lach mich schlapp!! Solange es nicht über 1000€ im Jahr Mehrkosten sind für PC spielen ist mir das vollkommen LATTE!!! Ansonsten werden eben Kerzen angezündet und an den Frauen rumgespielt!!! Basta!


----------



## TheSinner (7. September 2022)

Bei aller Liebe aber Artikel wie dieser sind blanker Hohn. Am ARSCH schränk ich meinen Konsum ein wenn die Industrie meint wir hätten 1940 und Maschine geht brrrrrrr. Ja ***, echt. Bevor wir als Einzelverbraucher uns beschränken müssten könnte die Politik ja mal auch nur ein winziges bisschen an Stellschrauben drehen die ums Zehntausendfache größer sind. Aber das wird nicht gemacht weils unbequem is, also werden brav die Bürger versucht zum Sündenbock zu machen. 

Nein Danke, nicht mit mir. Ich zock mir hier die Klöten wund und damit ist gut, mir doch egal ob ich dafür ein bisschen mehr bezahle, pfft. Den gleichen Schrott versucht die Politik ja schon bei Flügen ins Ausland oder Ähnlichem.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (7. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Nur leider anscheinend im Thread verlaufen. Für links und rechts bitte in den Thread zur Rassentheorie in Mittelerde wechseln.


 Jedem Troll seinen Thread. Teilweise macht es echt keinen Spaß mehr, weil eine sachliche Diskussion kaum noch möglich ist. Erst recht nicht hier, wenn es um politische Themen geht. Zwischenzeitlich dachte ich wirklich darüber nach, mich hier abzumelden. Wenn man mitbekommt, was für krasse politische Einstellungen manche hier haben, von denen man bislang immer ein sympathisches Bild aufgrund der Kommentare zu Gaming-Themen hatte, reibt man sich verwundert die Augen.

Ich gebe zu, dass es mir schwer fällt, nicht auf solche Trolle zu reagieren, auch wenn es mir psychisch wahrscheinlich besser ginge damit. Und auch wenn es bedeutet den Trollen das Schlachtfeld zu überlassen, werde ich mich aus solchen Diskussionen wohl zukünftig raushalten und diese auf anderen Plattformen führen, wo eine entsprechende Sachlichkeit noch gegeben ist. Unterschiedliche Meinungen hin oder her.


----------



## ZgamerZ (7. September 2022)

Sbf93 schrieb:


> 6 % sind bei rund 40 Millionen Haushalten in Deutschland 2,4 Millionen Haushalte, die damit versorgt werden können. Im Gegensatz zu Solar- und Windenergie sogar rund um die Uhr stabil.
> Anders gesagt: Während der aktuellen Situation die Stromversorgung in Höhe von ganz Sachsen (alternativ Thüringen + Sachsen-Anhalt) abzuschalten, halte ich für wenig intelligent.



Solar- und Windenergie kann und wird gespeichert. Eine stabile Versorgung wäre und ist durchaus machbar.

Das Problem ist dabei aber ausgerechnet die Industrie, welche diese Speichermöglichkeiten eigentlich längst hätte umsetzen können und auch müssen - Dumm nur, dass erneut von der Politik Anreize und Verpflichtungen verpennt wurden. Und die Unternehmen natürlich nur mit ihren Taschenrechnern denken.









						Strom auch bei Flaute: Wie kann man Windenergie speichern?
					

Bislang gibt es für die Erzeuger erneuerbarer Energie kaum Anreize, den Strom zu speichern. Ein Unternehmer will für einen Windpark in Andorra auf Speicherbatterien setzen – auch ein Thema für deutsche Windradbetreiber.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				






			https://efahrer.chip.de/news/neue-speichertechnik-fuer-windenergie-erfindung-versorgt-bis-zu-200-haushalte_106026
		


Momentan hat man den Eindruck, wir wurschteln uns da mal wieder irgendwie durch BZW wir helfen uns gegenseitig. Just hat Frankreich eine alte Pipeline reaktiviert, darüber bekommen wir nun Gas geliefert, nicht viel, aber ausreichend um immerhin 2% unseres Bedarfs zu decken und Frankreich bekommt von uns Strom, weil deren Atomkraftwerke lahmliegen, dank schlechtem Zustand und fehlendem Kühlwasser (Das muss man sich auch mal alles auf der Zunge zergehen lassen): https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/f...etrieb-a-8506e6ac-c522-4fd3-9093-87d097eedf2f

Das rettet uns JETZT zwar auch nicht komplett den Hintern - Nur ob -und ich bleibe dabei- die kümmerlichen Reste unserer Atomkraftversorgung noch viel in irgendeiner Weise beitragen, insbesondere diesem populistischen Horrormärchen von Merz mit seinem "Blackout", das möchte ich auch weiterhin anzweifeln. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt, in unserer aktuellen Situation hat man sich aber ja immerhin zu einem Ergebnis durchgerungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich könnte mir allerdings durchaus vorstellen, wie schon sooft in der Politik, dass diese "Es bleibt dabei" noch ersetzt wird durch ein "Im Angesicht der Umstände haben wir umentschieden, dass..." wird, vor allem mit der FDP in der Regierung, die sich ja schon so einige male ihre Ansichten durchgeprügelt hat.

Und außerdem sollte man sich in der aktuellen Situation noch die folgende Frage stellen - Denn jene Brennstäbe in unseren noch laufenden Kraftwerken müssten bald erneuert werden, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe... Was ist wenn Putin auch da dann "NJET!" sagt?








						Unterschätzte Abhängigkeit  - Auch Europas Nuklearindustrie kann nicht ohne Russland
					

Angesichts der Energiekrise, die Krieg in der Ukraine ausgelöst hat, werden wieder Stimmen lauter, die den Ausstieg Deutschlands aus der Kernenergie kritisieren. Dabei sei Europa bei der Nukleartechnologie noch stärker abhängig von Russland als bei Gas oder Öl, sagt die Energieexpertin Anke Herold.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				







Sbf93 schrieb:


> Hat lange genug gedauert, bis er sich so langsam der Realität stellt. Andere Parteien haben das deutlich früher verstanden und nicht bis auf den letzten Drücker in ihrer ideologischen Traumwelt gelebt.
> Bis zu Ende gedacht hat er aber immer noch nicht:
> 
> 
> ...



Die Grünen entstammen der ANTI-ATOMKRAFT Bewegung, das ist ein Punkt, den darf man niemals dabei vergessen. Dass also nun in dieser Lage in der wir uns befinden, ein Robert Habeck sagt, dass man noch eine Weile Atomkraft weiterbenutzt, ist ungefähr so, als wenn der Vorstandsvorsitzende einer Veganervereinigung sagt, dass er bis kommendes Jahr, wenn hoffentlich das Schlimmste überstanden ist, dafür sorgt, dass beim Discounter das Hackfleisch mit staatlicher Genehmigung 50% billiger wird.

Man hatte bei Habecks Entscheidung überhaupt auch nur im Ansatz etwas anderes zu sagen als "Nein" zum Weiterbetrieb bereits erwartet, dass die Grüne Basis dann Sturm läuft und das ganze nicht mitträgt. Ein paar haben geknurrt, aber ansonsten blieb es ruhig.

Und wie bereits gesagt, ob das alles in Stein gemeißelt ist, was jetzt gerade passiert, möchte ich anzweifeln.

Merkels Ausstieg vom Ausstieg und ihr Ausstieg von diesem Ausstieg-Ausstieg, nachdem die Grünen zuvor den Ausstieg beschlossen hatten, konnte im Grunde auch niemand so vorhersehen, so doof dieser Satz auch klingt


----------



## ZgamerZ (7. September 2022)

michinebel schrieb:


> Man sollte aber auch nicht verschweigen das der erste Atomausstieg 2002 unter der Rot/Grünen Schröderregierung beschlossen wurde auf drängen der Grünen. Es folgte der Ausstieg vom Ausstieg 2010, das Merkel dann 2011 das Fähnchen im Wind war nachdem aufgrund  Katastrophe in Japan die Wähler zu den Grünen gerannt sind ist bekannt, worauf der von dir besagte neue Atomausstieg 2011 beschlossen wurde. *Dieses hin und her haben sich die Konzerne auch ordentlich bezahlen lassen.*


Ist richtig, habe ich dann etwas später am Tag auch nachgelesen. Der Hauptinhalt meines Kommentars war natürlich, auf die "DIE GRÜNEN WOLLEN EINE DIKTATUR ERRICHTEN"-Scheiße einzugehen und schlicht zu zeigen, dass wir schon einmal die Grünen in der Regierung hatten und Deutschland danach trotzdem weiterhin ein funktionierendes Land geblieben ist. 

Mit dem Ausstieg vom Ausstieg 2010 war die Arbeit der Grünen aber wenn man es realistisch betrachtet, rückgängig gemacht. Defacto hatten sie also NICHTS erreicht. Und wenn wir das noch weiter defaktoischer denken, dann haben wir den Ausstieg-vom Ausstieg-vom Ausstieg nun nicht den Grünen, sondern Fukushima BZW "Dem Willen des Volkes" zuzuordnen. Denn die Grünen waren 2011 in der Opposition und hatten dementsprechend nix zu melden. Und ohne Fukushima würden vermutlich nun weitaus mehr Atomkraftwerke Laufen, als jetzt. So reime ich mir das zumindest zusammen. Dass "Das Volk" letztenendes natürlich genauso  seine Meinung ändern kann, wie die Politik, ist ja nichts neues.

"Die japanische Atomkatastrophe hat die Einstellung der Deutschen zur Atompolitik dramatisch verändert. *Eine Mehrheit will nun den ganz schnellen Ausstieg*. 70 Prozent halten einen Unfall wie in Fukushima auch hierzulande für möglich.   *15.03.2011*, 07.59 Uhr"
---
"In einer Onlinebefragung *spricht sich die große Mehrheit für die Verlängerung der AKW-Laufzeiten aus*. Erstaunlich viele Menschen sind sogar dafür, dass neue Meiler gebaut werden. *05.08.2022*, 08.27 Uhr"

Tatsache ist oder besser, war, dass nicht nur Merkel kehrt gemacht hat, sondern praktisch ganz oder sage wir mal lapidar mehr als halb Deutschland so einen Schrecken bekommen hat, und man die Dinger so schnell wie möglich jetzt erst recht abschalten wollte. Am besten fand ich damals die Story, dass irgendeine Teesorte aus Japan aus den Supermarktregalen verschwinden musste, weil die Teeblätter in den Beuteln angeblich aus der Region Fukushima kamen - Dass dieser Tee vermutlich lange vorher bereits nach Deutschland unterwegs war, hat keinen gekümmert, manche Marktleiter bei Edeka haben das Teeregal dann dennoch vorsichtshalber mit dem Geigerzähler abgescannt XD

*Und natürlich haben sich das die Energie-Konzerne bezahlen lassen, das tun sie ja jetzt auch wieder. Zumal die entsprechenden Lobbyisten ohnehin immer parat sitzen und immerhin, wenn sie schon nicht verhindern können, was da beschlossen wird, dann doch immerhin so viel Geld herauspressen wie es geht*.


----------



## xaan (7. September 2022)

ZgamerZ schrieb:


> zeigen, dass wir schon einmal die Grünen in der Regierung hatten und Deutschland danach trotzdem weiterhin ein funktionierendes Land geblieben ist.
> 
> Mit dem Ausstieg vom Ausstieg 2010 war die Arbeit der Grünen aber wenn man es realistisch betrachtet, rückgängig gemacht. Defacto hatten sie also NICHTS erreicht.



Sorry wenn ich dir da jetzt in die Parade grätsche, aber die Ungefährlichkeit der Grünen damit zu belegen, dass sie beim letzten Mal an der Macht nichts erreicht haben ist kein Hebel um Bedenken der Anti-Grünen-Fraktion auszuräumen. Im Besten Fall stellst du sie als inkompetent dar, im schlimmsten Fall als eine gerade so verhinderte Gefahr.

Wäre schön, wenn du den Grünen keinen solchen Bärendienst erweisen könntest.


----------



## ZgamerZ (7. September 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deinen Kommentar. Du sprichst mir damit sowas von aus der Seele.
> 
> Als ich heute Morgen beim Frühstück die Kommentare durchgelesen habe, bekam ich echt Zweifel, ob ich hier richtig aufgehoben bin. Aber anscheinend gibt es noch andere Leute, die nachdenken, bevor sie etwas posten. Spätestens als ich in einem Kommentar als Gutmensch bezeichnet wurde, wusste ich in welcher Richtung die Gesinnung des Schreibers geht und dass eine Diskussion eigentlich sinnlos ist. Trotzdem strukturierte ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit im Kopf eine Antwort. Diese hätte sich aber nahezu komplett mit deiner gedeckt und ist somit hinfällig.
> 
> Ich komme von dem Bild eines kleines Kindes, welchem man sein Spielzeug wegnehmen möchte, nicht weg. Das Kind wehrt sich laut schreiend dagegen, weil es einfach nicht versteht, dass es gut für es ist. Bislang dachte ich immer, dass solche Einstellungen hauptsächlich bei in der Vergangenheit lebenden und "Es muss so bleiben wie es ist"-Denkern aus der AfD Wählerschaft, jenseits der 70 Jahre zu finden ist. Weit gefehlt.





MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch abschließend auch von mir etwas zum Kommentar von Johannes. Ich denke es sollte ein Kommentar mit einem Augenzwinkern werden. Ein wenig mehr Recherche und Unterlegung mit Fakten hätte ihm sicherlich nicht geschadet. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass er nicht mit dieser massiven Reaktion gerechnet hatte. Obwohl das eigentlich klar sein sollte.





MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Geh mal zum Rentnertreff und erzähle, dass die Rente besser gekürzt werden sollte.



Freut mich natürlich, das zu lesen ^^

Nicht selten ist genau DAS das Ziel solcher Leute, jene die ihnen nicht gesinnungstechnisch direkt auf Linie laufen, zu vertreiben. Beim Rest wird halt versucht durch pausenloses Wiederholen und Dauergeschwurbel, die eigene Sichtweise wie ein Rasensprenger auf Dauerbetrieb ununterbrochen zu verteilen. Denn ein bisschen bleibt vielleicht ja doch bei ein paar Leuten hängen. Aber wenn du HIER, weil ein brauner Clown laut herumpupt dich fragst, ob du hier noch gut aufgehoben bist, dann warste aber noch nie auf XboxDynasty unterwegs XD. Wenn dort mal wieder eine News zu irgend einem Spiel kommt, in dem nun ein homosexueller oder Transcharakter verfügbar ist, dann wird es meistens richtig hässlich. Und kaum einer sagt etwas dagegen, die Admins noch am wenigsten. Unser Schwurbler hier hatte ja bereits einiges an Gegenwind bekommen von diversen Leuten. Nur MIR war dieser noch nicht konkret genug. 

Ich kann dir, wenn dich das nächste mal die Frage danach "Gehöre ich noch hierher" beschleicht, nur nahelegen, dann auf jeden Fall argumentative Gegenwehr zu leisten, damit solche Leute nicht noch mehr Land unter die Füße bekommen. 

"Diskutieren" kann man mit solchen ohnehin nicht, aber als Gegenstimme sollte man sich dennoch aufstellen, das bringt mindestens genausoviel

Ich habe den restlichen, halben Tag dann natürlich im Hinterkopf weiterhin Gegenargumente verfasst, damit bis du also auch nicht alleine. Ein Umstand auf den man für sich selber stolz sein sollte, da man eben NICHT zu der "Schweigenden Mehrheit" gehört, die sich lieber raushält, weil es ihr zu anstrengend und zu riskant ist oder es ihr einfach gleichgültig ist. Dass dich der von dem Typen verfasste Schund auf die Palme gebracht hat, ist ein gutes Charaktermerkmal, das es beizubehalten und zu pflegen gilt. Finde ich zumindest.
----------

Der Punkt bei diesem "Kommentar" ist der, dass auf dem Thumbnail hier auf der Seite suggeriert wird, dass wir hier eine durchaus kontroverse Meinung geliefert bekommen, inklusive diverser Argumente und bestenfalls mit Quellenunterlegung. Was man dann bekommt wirkt, als hätte ein Teenager schnell noch seinen Kurzaufsatz für die Schule zurechtgeschustert. Meine eine Minute Googeln war da weitaus ergiebiger. -Sprich die bewusst hergerichtete Verpackung gibt nicht mal ansatzweise das her, was sie groß verspricht.

Und ob er als Journalist, also jemand der Texte verfasst und diese der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung stellt, nicht mit dieser Reaktion gerechnet hat, möchte ich einfach mal anzweifeln. Wenn dem so wäre, insbesondere im Internet und ohne Paywall, dann hätte er seinen Beruf irgendwie nicht richtig begriffen. Ich bleibe bei meinem Vorwurf, dass das ganze Ding wie die Twitch-Prominews, Klickbait ist und auch genauso gedacht war. Wie auch die emotionalen Reaktionen. Denn wer getriggered ist, klickt und verprügelt schneller und garantierter Tastatur und Maus.

Zugute halten muss man diesem "Beitrag" jedoch, dass endlich mal wieder so richtig die Post abgeht auf PCG. Für ausreichend von diesem "Traffic" hat das Ding also gesorgt.

----

Dazu fällt mir eine alte Folge von MoinMoin mit Florentin ein, wo er mal scherzhaft meinte: "Wenn ihr mal so richtig wollt, dass auf Twitter oder so die Post abgeht, dann gebe ich euch den Tipp, schreibt unter einem anonymen Account: "ICH FINDE RENTNER SOLLTEN FÜR IHR EINKOMMEN ARBEITEN". Und dann viel Spaß bei dem Krieg, den ihr damit lostretet!" 


MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer dasselbe Schema bei den Schwurblern:
> 
> Klimawandel
> 
> ...



Ich würde das ganze noch etwas konkretisieren:

Klimawandel
Phase 1: Es gibt keinen Klimawandel

Phase 1.1: Das was ihr Klimawandel nennt, nennt man "Wetter", das verändert sich andauernd

Phase 2: Ja okay, da verändert sich was, aber 1564 zum Beispiel, da gab es auch schon mal eine große Dürre und Überschwemmungen und sowas, das ist alles schon mal da gewesen

Phase 2.1: Als ich Kind war, da waren die Sommer auch schon unfassbar heiß manchmal und in manchen Wintern hat es nicht geschneit, das kommt halt vor

Phase 3: Ja, irgendwas verändert sich mit dem Klima, aber niemand kann sagen, zu wie viel und ob überhaupt der Mensch was damit zu tun hat

Phase 3.1: Diese ganzen Studien die behaupten zu wie viel Prozent der Mensch daran Schuld ist, sind doch eh alle politisch gesteuert, wann schafft endlich mal jemand richtige Fakten?

Phase 4: Ja es gibt den Klimawandel und der Mensch hat scheinbar viel Schuld daran behaupten die Studien, aber auf den Einzelnen kommt des trotzdem nicht drauf an! Trust me, ich kenne mich da aus

Phase 5: Ist mir doch egal, ob auf irgendeiner Inselgruppe in Polinesien ein paar Ureinwohner absaufen, ich kaufe mir jetzt trotzdem nen Porsche Cayenne und fliege auch kommendes Jahr wieder dreimal innen Urlaub nach Malle, denn meine Freiheit lasse ich mir nicht nehmen

Phase 6: Verdammte Scheiße! Mein guter, englischer Rasen ist schon wieder braun und vertrocknet! Dabei habe ich gestern erst den halben Tag gewässert! Warum passiert das auf einmal seit einigen Jahren immer wieder?! Das war doch früher auch nicht!


----------



## ZgamerZ (7. September 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> naja jetzt wir d der Strom nach Frankreich geliefert und wir gucken in die Röhre, nur weil die zu dämlich sind nen ordentliche Wartungsplan für ihre unzähligen Kraftwerken aufzustellen.



Nicht ganz korrekt, wir kriegen von den Franzosen auch etwas zurück:








						Frankreich nimmt stillgelegte Gaspipeline nach Deutschland wieder in Betrieb
					

Die Energiekrise wirft traditionelle Rollen über den Haufen: Frankreich als bislang wichtigster Stromlieferant Deutschlands wird zum Kunden. Und liefert im Gegenzug nun Gas.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Nebenher sei erwähnt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










						Energiewende paradox: Warum Deutschland so viel Strom exportiert
					

Für die Verbraucher bedeutet die Energiewende derzeit vor allem eines: steigende Strompreise. Dabei wird in der Bundesrepublik genug Strom produziert.




					rp-online.de


----------



## ZgamerZ (7. September 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich dir da jetzt in die Parade grätsche, aber die Ungefährlichkeit der Grünen damit zu belegen, dass sie beim letzten Mal an der Macht nichts erreicht haben ist kein Hebel um Bedenken der Anti-Grünen-Fraktion auszuräumen. Im Besten Fall stellst du sie als inkompetent dar, im schlimmsten Fall als eine gerade so verhinderte Gefahr.
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn du den Grünen keinen solchen Bärendienst erweisen könntest.



Dann hätte ich den Satz auf den Atomausstieg besser konkretisieren sollen, denn darauf bezieht sich die Aussage mit dem "Nichts erreicht". Die Grünen haben damals den Ausstieg beschlossen, haben also den GRUNDSTEIN gelegt. _(Die große Vorarbeit welche die Ampel nun beendet, haben die damaligen Grünen jedoch nicht geleistet, das waren die Christdemokraten, wie auch die SPD und die FDP im Wechsel.)_

Dann wurde aber eine Regierung mit anderen Ansichten gewählt, die davon nichts hielt und machte das Erreichte wieder rückgängig BZW fing damit an dies zu tun. Im Grunde genommen war damit die Arbeit der Grünen darauf bezogen in der Tat praktisch umsonst zu dem Zeitpunkt, weil die Nachfolgerregierung erst alles wieder über den Haufen geworfen hat. Wäre Fukushima nicht passiert, würden wir heute vermutlich ähnlich viele Kraftwerke wie Frankreich.

Dann passierte aber Fukushima und die Regierung unter Merkel machte kehrt und arbeitete da weiter, wo sie die Arbeit der Grünen zuvor abgewürgt hatte.

Du solltest dir bei der Aussage aber eh vor Augen halten, dass diese an jemanden gerichtet ist, der behauptet, dass Deutschland unter den Grünen zu einem Dritteweltland wird, in dem sich alle Menschen nur noch von Dreck ernähren, in unseren Schulen unentwegt Grünenpropaganda eingetrichtert wird und anderes, komplett abgedrehtes Zeugs. Kluge Argumente kann man sich bei solchen Autoren eh schenken, die deuten alles so um, dass es in ihre Weltsicht passt, egal wie man es formuliert.

"Die Grünen errichten eine Diktatur!" war die Kernaussage - Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass die Grünen nur eine Partei von vielen sind, in einer funktionierenden Demokratie und eben nicht machen können, was sie wollen und auch schon mal, wie alle anderen Parteien damit leben müssen, dass gesteckte Ziele nicht erreicht werden oder erreichtes von anderen wieder rückgängig gemacht wird.

Das ist kein Bärendienst in meinen Augen, das ist einfach das erwähnen einer Tatsache.


----------



## fud1974 (7. September 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Wenn man mitbekommt, was für krasse politische Einstellungen manche hier haben, von denen man bislang immer ein sympathisches Bild aufgrund der Kommentare zu Gaming-Themen hatte, reibt man sich verwundert die Augen.



Das ist aber nix spezifisches für das Forum hier... das kannst überall im täglichen Umgang auch erleben, die gegenwärtigen Zeiten polarisieren halt  bzw. es wird überhaupt mit Leuten über Themen geredet, mit denen man es nie vorher tat, da ist es doch logisch das rauskommt dass nicht jeder die eigene politische oder Lebenseinstellung teilt.

Habe das auch anderweitig gelesen dass einige von "Altvorderen" der Games-Journalismus Branche entäuscht waren bezüglich ihrer politischen Einstellung...... nun, das war auch Jahrzehnte nicht oder kaum Thema. Es sollte ja nicht verwundern dass schon rein statistisch der eine mal so, der andere so ausschlägt.. aber da lügt man sich wohl auch gerne "in die Tasche" weil man sonst gut miteinander auskommt.

Da muss halt letztlich jeder selber wissen ob er das trennen kann oder nicht, hieß ja nicht umsonst bei Familienfeiern schon vor Ewigkeiten oft "keine Politik heute abend"...


----------



## Bast3l (7. September 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Da muss halt letztlich jeder selber wissen ob er das trennen kann oder nicht, hieß ja nicht umsonst bei Familienfeiern schon vor Ewigkeiten oft "keine Politik heute abend"...


Damit fährt man auch mit Freunden und Kollegen am Besten


----------



## Gast1664961002 (7. September 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nix spezifisches für das Forum hier... das kannst überall im täglichen Umgang auch erleben, die gegenwärtigen Zeiten polarisieren halt  bzw. es wird überhaupt mit Leuten über Themen geredet, mit denen man es nie vorher tat, da ist es doch logisch das rauskommt dass nicht jeder die eigene politische oder Lebenseinstellung teilt.
> 
> Habe das auch anderweitig gelesen dass einige von "Altvorderen" der Games-Journalismus Branche entäuscht waren bezüglich ihrer politischen Einstellung...... nun, das war auch Jahrzehnte nicht oder kaum Thema. Es sollte ja nicht verwundern dass schon rein statistisch der eine mal so, der andere so ausschlägt.. aber da lügt man sich wohl auch gerne "in die Tasche" weil man sonst gut miteinander auskommt.
> 
> Da muss halt letztlich jeder selber wissen ob er das trennen kann oder nicht, hieß ja nicht umsonst bei Familienfeiern schon vor Ewigkeiten oft "keine Politik heute abend"...


Du hast schon recht und es ist ja auch verständlich, dass die Leute überall vorhanden sind. Nur die Art und Weise wie das in Erscheinung tritt, überrascht mich dann doch sehr.


----------



## Sbf93 (7. September 2022)

ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Solar- und Windenergie kann und wird gespeichert. Eine stabile Versorgung wäre und ist durchaus machbar.



Kann gespeichert werden? Sicher.
Mache ich in einem kleinem Maßstab (8 kWh) auch selbst. Im Umfang für ein ganzes Land ist das aber nicht so einfach umsetzbar.

Wird gespeichert? Kaum.
Ich ärgere mich oft genug über stehende Windräder. Es bleibt mir ein Rätsel, warum man nicht wenigstens ineffizient Wasserstoff erzeugt, anstatt die Dinger komplett anzuhalten. Mein Milchmädchen sagt, dass es kostentechnisch eigentlich kein Problem sein dürfte.



ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Das rettet uns JETZT zwar auch nicht komplett den Hintern - Nur ob -und ich bleibe dabei- die kümmerlichen Reste unserer Atomkraftversorgung noch viel in irgendeiner Weise beitragen, insbesondere diesem populistischen Horrormärchen von Merz mit seinem "Blackout", das möchte ich auch weiterhin anzweifeln.



Zum Umfang der verbleibenden Atomkraft habe ich mich bereits geäußert. Als kümmerlich würde ich das nicht bezeichnen.

Das mit dem Blackout würde ich nicht pauschal als Horrormärchen abtun. Es könnte regional durchaus Probleme geben, wenn wegen Gasmangel oder -preisen lieber elektrische Heizgeräte in großer Anzahl eingeschaltet werden. 



ZgamerZ schrieb:


> vor allem mit der FDP in der Regierung, die sich ja schon so einige male ihre Ansichten durchgeprügelt hat.



Zum Glück! Die FDP ist für mich in der Ampel die Stimme der Vernunft.



ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Und außerdem sollte man sich in der aktuellen Situation noch die folgende Frage stellen - Denn jene Brennstäbe in unseren noch laufenden Kraftwerken müssten bald erneuert werden, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe... Was ist wenn Putin auch da dann "NJET!" sagt?



Dann kaufen wir sie eben woanders. Selbst deine Quelle stellt fest:
"Zwar ließen sich die nötigen Rohstoffe an sich wohl auch anderswo einkaufen."

Dann bekommt man eben nicht so gute Konditionen, aber schwieriger als die Gasversorgung ohne Russland wird das auch nicht.

Abschließend möchte ich sagen, dass ich dir für die Sachlichkeit des Beitrags gerne einen Like gegeben hätte. Ich konnte mich aber nicht dazu durchringen, weil deine Meinung meinen Ansichten komplett widerspricht.
Deshalb hier ein kurzes "Danke" 




fud1974 schrieb:


> da ist es doch logisch das rauskommt dass nicht jeder die eigene politische oder Lebenseinstellung teilt.
> [...]
> Da muss halt letztlich jeder selber wissen ob er das trennen kann oder nicht



Sehe ich auch so.
Ich werde mich bei Gaming-Diskussionen jedenfalls gerne weiter mit euch austauschen, denn ich kann Hobby und politische Ansichten trennen und betrachte jeden Forenbeitrag einzeln für sich.
Ob ihr mich wegen meiner letzten Beiträge ab jetzt ignorieren wollt, das müsst ihr selbst entscheiden.


----------



## McTrevor (7. September 2022)

Auf die Frage zur Stromspeicherung gibt es derzeit schlicht noch keine guten Antworten:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8xsg9iK5yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Atratus (7. September 2022)

"Sollten Gamer jetzt verzichten?"
Nein. 

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an den Schwachsinnartikel meiner hiesigen Online-Zeitung, die doch meinte, man könnte Netflix ja auch in 480p schauen. Ohne natürlich zu sagen wieviel Strom man konkret sparen würde. Strom ist nicht so knapp, dass wir im Dunklen leben oder Filme in Brei-Qualli anschauen müssen. 
Jedes Millionstel Prozent, welches ich durch weiteren Verzicht spare, geht durch die Milliarden KW der anderen unter. 

Ein weiterer Verzicht ist bei mir nicht möglich, ein klein wenig Freude will ich im Leben schließlich auch noch haben.


----------



## michinebel (7. September 2022)

ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Mit dem Ausstieg vom Ausstieg 2010 war die Arbeit der Grünen aber wenn man es realistisch betrachtet, rückgängig gemacht. Defacto hatten sie also NICHTS erreicht. Und wenn wir das noch weiter defaktoischer denken, dann haben wir den Ausstieg-vom Ausstieg-vom Ausstieg nun nicht den Grünen, sondern Fukushima BZW "Dem Willen des Volkes" zuzuordnen. Denn die Grünen waren 2011 in der Opposition und hatten dementsprechend nix zu melden. Und ohne Fukushima würden vermutlich nun weitaus mehr Atomkraftwerke Laufen, als jetzt. So reime ich mir das zumindest zusammen. Dass "Das Volk" letztenendes natürlich genauso  seine Meinung ändern kann, wie die Politik, ist ja nichts neues.
> 
> "Die japanische Atomkatastrophe hat die Einstellung der Deutschen zur Atompolitik dramatisch verändert. *Eine Mehrheit will nun den ganz schnellen Ausstieg*. 70 Prozent halten einen Unfall wie in Fukushima auch hierzulande für möglich.   *15.03.2011*, 07.59 Uhr"


Die Grünen waren zwar in der Bunderegierung in der Opposition aber durch die Katastrophe von Fukushima hatten sich kurzfristig einen extrem Zulauf wie man an der Landtagswahl am 27.03.11 sprich 16 Tage nach Fukushima gesehen hat wo die Grünen 12,5% zugelegt haben das war die "beste" Wahlkampfhilfe, das die Merkelregierung handeln musste weil ihnen sonst die Felle weggeschwommen wären ist klar, das war auch kein Ausstieg aus Überzeugung sondern um an der Macht zu bleiben. Der Wille des Volkes zu der aktuellen Zeit ja, wenn man ein paar Tage nach Tschernobyl so eine Umfrage gestellt hätte wäre wohl das gleiche rausgekommen.


----------



## Viomaniac (7. September 2022)

Monitor G, PC G. Energiesparen war nicht mal ganz unten auf der Agenda. Bei keinem meiner Fertig PCs und wird es auch niemals sein. Das einzige was mich daran interessiert, ist die Leistung der Kiste. 
Weil unsere Regierung gerne pseudo Probleme zusammen fantasiert, (Suvs, Verbrauch der Bürger, BÖSE Heizung)... und die Schuld uns in die Schuhe schieben will, soll ich auf mein Hobby verzichten? Joa...
Die echten Klima Killer... lose industry, Massentierhaltung... 
alternativen zum Atomstrom (atm noch der grünste)?

Ah, da passiert nix. Kürzen wir lieber die Zuschüsse für energetische Sanierungen. 
This is the way...


----------



## mylka (7. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Falsch, fossile Brennstoffe, wie auch die Atomenergie *sind* unleistbar



hast du dazu auch eine seriöse quelle?
wenn das  nämlich alles subventioniert werden müsste, wer bezahlt dann diese subvention? das geld muss ja irgendwo wieder reinkommen,

oder ist das eine weltweite verschwörung, dass die ganze welt AKW baut, weil die von "der elite" subventioniert werden, um solarenergie zu verhindern?



Chemenu schrieb:


> Die sollen an der Technik gerne weiter forschen, aber guten Gewissens einsetzen kann man das aktuell m.M.n. nicht. Wir können froh sein, dass da noch nicht mehr passiert ist.



sieh dir bitte mal an wie viele AKW es auf der welt schon gab und gibt.
mMn ist dazu im vergleich eigentlich recht wenig passiert. tschernobyl war zB menschliches versagen. es gab zig warnungen, die man ignoriert hat
und fukushima liegt direkt am MEER.
und sonst? man hört hin und wieder, dass es irgendwo probleme gibt, aber anscheinend kriegt man die doch immer wieder in den griff.

ich will auch keine AKW bis in alle ewigkeit, aber wir sind mit solar einfach noch lange nicht so weit, dass man damit eine industrienation versorgt, vor allem beim speichern sind wir technisch noch zu weit hinten


----------



## McTrevor (7. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> hast du dazu auch eine seriöse quelle?
> wenn das  nämlich alles subventioniert werden müsste, wer bezahlt dann diese subvention? das geld muss ja irgendwo wieder reinkommen,


Wenn Du mit seriös jetzt nur CDU-nahe Stiftungen zulässt, wirst Du nichts finden. Ansonsten googel mal nach "der wahre Preis von Atomstrom". Da wirst Du mit Quellen zugeworfen (IG-Metall eine der ersten; aber auch aus der ARD-Mediathek). Direkt subventioniert durch die Steuerzahler wurde der Spaß bereits mit rund 200 Milliarden Euro (das ist auch kein Geheimnis). Wenn Du die streichst, ist Atomstrom bereits nicht mehr günstiger als Ökostrom. Was dann noch fehlt sind Endlagerkosten und (Gott bewahre) ein einziger Vorfall. Selbst wenn dieser statistisch nur alle paar hundert Jahre auf deutschem Boden auftritt, sind wir dann direkt bei Kosten, die in die Billionen gehen. Dafür haben die Stromkonzerne dann auch Haftpflicht-Versicherungen, welche Kosten im einstelligen, vielleicht zweistelligen Milliardenbereich übernehmen. Für die restlichen 9xx Milliarden Schaden gibt es dann noch Firmenmasse von vielleicht 50 Milliarden. Den gesamten Rest trägt die Allgemeinheit.

Der wissenschaftliche Dienst des Bundestags hat auch mal eine Sichtung der Forschung dazu gemacht. Ergebnis ist ein 10-seitiges PDF: Klick mich

Auszug:


> In den Jahren 2007 bis 2019 betrugen die gesamtgesellschaftlichen Kosten der Stromerzeugung aus Atomenergie durchschnittlich zwischen 25 Ct/kWh und 39 Ct/kWh. Davon sind 21 bis 34 Ct/kWh bisher noch nicht im Strompreis enthalten und daher ‚versteckte Kosten‘ der Atomenergie. Insgesamt summieren sich die gesamtgesellschaftlichen Kosten allein in diesem relativ kurzen Zeitraum auf 348 bis 533 Mrd. EUR (real). Davon entfallen rund 25 Mrd. EUR auf staatliche Förderungen, die direkt den Staatshaushalt belasten.


weiterer Auszug:


> Für die Kosten der Endlagerung liegen derzeit lediglich Schätzungen vor: „In Deutschland werden die diskontierten Kosten für eine Endlagerung für die 27.000 m³ von überwiegend abgebrannten Kernbrennstoffen auf ungefähr € 8,3 Milliarden geschätzt; die nicht-diskontierten Kosten belaufen sich auf € 51 Milliarden.“


Schätzungen nur deshalb, weil man noch nicht mal ein Endlager für deutschen Atommüll hat. Das Problem ist also noch nicht mal gelöst und man *hofft *derzeit bis 2050 ein Endlager zu haben.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (7. September 2022)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Damit fährt man auch mit Freunden und Kollegen am Besten


Kannst noch hinzufügen - "keine Religion, keine Wirtschaftsthemen"


----------



## xaan (7. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> hast du dazu auch eine seriöse quelle?


Ist NY Times für dich seriös?








						Climate Change Could Cut World Economy by $23 Trillion in 2050, Insurance Giant Warns (Published 2021)
					

Poor nations would be particularly hard hit, but few would escape, Swiss Re said. The findings could influence how the industry prices insurance and invests its mammoth portfolios.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## MarcHammel (7. September 2022)

Hab gerade hin und her überlegt und mich gefragt, wo ich noch Strom, bzw. Energie allgemein sparen soll. Das mach ich schon ewig. Geräte sind nicht auf Standby. PC und Monitor gehen nach 5 Minuten Untätigkeit in den Ruhemodus. Allzu anspruchsvolle Spiele zocke ich gerade nicht. Licht ist auch nicht dauerhaft an. 

Weder sehe ich noch einen Grund, noch Möglichkeiten, mehr zu sparen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (7. September 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> ...
> Weder sehe ich noch einen Grund, noch Möglichkeiten, mehr zu sparen.


Es wird gerne unter den Tisch gekehrt, dass bei vielen Privaten das große Stromsparen bereits um 2010 angefangen hat. Selbst Kneipen haben da teilweise angefangen, ihre alten Flipper aufgrund der höheren Stromkosten abzubauen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. September 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Hab gerade hin und her überlegt und mich gefragt, wo ich noch Strom, bzw. Energie allgemein sparen soll. Das mach ich schon ewig. Geräte sind nicht auf Standby. PC und Monitor gehen nach 5 Minuten Untätigkeit in den Ruhemodus. Allzu anspruchsvolle Spiele zocke ich gerade nicht. Licht ist auch nicht dauerhaft an.
> 
> Weder sehe ich noch einen Grund, noch Möglichkeiten, mehr zu sparen.


Irgendwann ist das Spar-Limit auch erreicht, und jetzt das letzte klitzekleinste Bisschen Watt zu jagen wäre ausgesprochen lächerlich.

Das einzige was ich noch versuche ist meinen Jungen soweit zu drillen dass er nach seinem morgigen Waschgang hinter sich guckt ob er das Licht im Bad ausgeschaltet hinterlassen hat. Da spielt mehr der Faktor "vergesslicher junger Mann" eine gemeine Rolle... 
Musste sogar soweit gehen und im Vorratsraum (Keller) eine LED-Deckenlechte mit Bewegungsmelder und  30-Sekunden-Timer installieren. Weil Sohn und (!) Frau Gedächtnisprobleme haben. 

Ansonsten... Sehe ich noch zu alles an energie-schluckendender Weihnachtsbeleuchtung durch LED-Pendants zu ersetzen, Viel wirds wohl nicht sein, kann im Grunde nur die reine Baumbeleuchtung betreffen. Hoffe ich zumindest. ^^


----------



## ZgamerZ (7. September 2022)

Sbf93 schrieb:


> Kann gespeichert werden? Sicher.
> Mache ich in einem kleinem Maßstab (8 kWh) auch selbst. Im Umfang für ein ganzes Land ist das aber nicht so einfach umsetzbar.
> 
> Wird gespeichert? Kaum.
> Ich ärgere mich oft genug über stehende Windräder. Es bleibt mir ein Rätsel, warum man nicht wenigstens ineffizient Wasserstoff erzeugt, anstatt die Dinger komplett anzuhalten. Mein Milchmädchen sagt, dass es kostentechnisch eigentlich kein Problem sein dürfte.


Ich habe die Thematiken dahinter nur mal schnell überflogen, aber es hat scheinbar mal wieder damit zu tun, dass die Betreiberfirmen es finanziell nicht nötig haben, sich dahingehend mehr Mühe zu geben. 


			https://www.focus.de/immobilien/experten/energiewende-strom-wird-verschenkt-trotz-fehlender-speicher-wird-die-windkraft-weiter-ausgebaut_id_8441583.html
		





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Womit sich dann auch dein Rätsel über stehende Windkrafträder erklären lässt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sbf93 schrieb:


> Zum Umfang der verbleibenden Atomkraft habe ich mich bereits geäußert. Als kümmerlich würde ich das nicht bezeichnen.
> 
> Das mit dem Blackout würde ich nicht pauschal als Horrormärchen abtun. Es könnte regional durchaus Probleme geben, wenn wegen Gasmangel oder -preisen lieber elektrische Heizgeräte in großer Anzahl eingeschaltet werden.



Dazu wie passend, ein interessanter Beitrag auf ntv - Den lasse ich mal für sich stehen.








						Ist die Angst vor einem Blackout begründet?
					

Die Investmentbank JP Morgan hält angeblich Notfallpläne für Stromausfälle vor. Wie realistisch ist ein flächendeckender Blackout? Im Interview mit ntv.de erzählt Energieexperte Christoph Maurer vom Beratungsunternehmen Consentec, ob in Deutschland schon bald die Lichter ausgehen.




					www.n-tv.de
				






Sbf93 schrieb:


> Zum Glück! Die FDP ist für mich in der Ampel die Stimme der Vernunft.


Da bin ich sehr gespalten, vor allem beim Begriff "Vernunft" - Jedoch bin ich auch der Ansicht, dass wir die Liberalen dennoch brauchen, da sie auch genügend Werte vertreten, denen selbst ich, der diese Partei meistens eher weniger bis gar nicht mag, voll zustimme.



Sbf93 schrieb:


> Dann kaufen wir sie eben woanders. Selbst deine Quelle stellt fest:
> "Zwar ließen sich die nötigen Rohstoffe an sich wohl auch anderswo einkaufen."
> 
> Dann bekommt man eben nicht so gute Konditionen, aber schwieriger als die Gasversorgung ohne Russland wird das auch nicht.


Und da gehen die Probleme dann auf anderer Ebene weiter, in diesem Fall vor allem bei Natur- und Bevölkerungsschutz, inklusive der Unterstützung einer weiteren Diktatur, der man damit den roten Teppich ausrollt: https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/s...-verschleiert-herkunft-von-uran-a-771997.html

Wenn man das so liest, dann ist das auch alles einfach nur Mist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sbf93 schrieb:


> Abschließend möchte ich sagen, dass ich dir für die Sachlichkeit des Beitrags gerne einen Like gegeben hätte. Ich konnte mich aber nicht dazu durchringen, weil deine Meinung meinen Ansichten komplett widerspricht.
> Deshalb hier ein kurzes "Danke"


Na dann ziehe ich mir eben die Spendierhosen an und lasse DIR einen Like da


----------



## MarcHammel (7. September 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Musste sogar soweit gehen und im Vorratsraum (Keller) eine LED-Deckenlechte mit Bewegungsmelder und  30-Sekunden-Timer installieren. Weil Sohn und (!) Frau Gedächtnisprobleme haben.


Sowas wäre vlt. noch für meinen Flur ganz gut. Aber mehr kann ich da nicht mehr machen. 

Heizen tu ich übrigens auch nur im Wohnzimmer und das seit fünf Jahren auch nur mit einer Heizung, die ich meist auf geringeren Stufen laufen lasse.


----------



## mylka (8. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Der wissenschaftliche Dienst des Bundestags hat auch mal eine Sichtung der Forschung dazu gemacht. Ergebnis ist ein 10-seitiges PDF: Klick mich


das beantwortet keine einzige meiner fragen!
wenn öko strom so viel günstiger ist, warum plant dann die halbe welt neue AKW?



xaan schrieb:


> Ist NY Times für dich seriös?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die seite funktioniert bei mir nicht


----------



## xaan (8. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> die seite funktioniert bei mir nicht



Typische Paywall. Funktioniert wenn man über Google reinkommt aber spackt rum, wenn man direkt drauf linkt. :/

Versuch's mal über diesen Umweg.


----------



## McTrevor (8. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> das beantwortet keine einzige meiner fragen!


Öhm, also eigentlich doch...

Und dass die halbe Welt den Bau von Atomreaktoren plant, ist eine Fehlinformation.
Laut Statista planen 16 (von 195 Ländern) weltweit derzeit den Bau von Atomreaktoren. Also über 90% aller Staaten planen keinen Bau von Atomkraftwerken!

An der Spitze steht übrigens China bei der Planung. Der absolute Spitzenreiter beim Oköstrom und beim Ausbau desselbigen weltweit!

Und ich kann Dir auch nicht sagen, warum die Länder das im Einzelnen planen. Die werden auch nicht alle dieselben Gründe haben. Vielleicht haben sie Uran rumliegen oder bauen einen Brüter-Reaktor um Kernwaffen herzustellen zu können (maybe Iran?). Bei anderen wird man sagen (wie bei uns auch die letzten 60 Jahre), wir machen das jetzt trotzdem. Da stehen ja dann oft auch Lobbyinteressen hinter. Dass wenige Leute mit Einfluss die Politik manipulieren, um dann sehr viel Geld auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit verdienen zu können, ist ja nun kein sensationell neues oder alleinig deutsches Muster.

Tante edit: Ein Grund bei China für die AKW könnte sein, dass man ohne sie mit den erneuerbaren alleine nicht schnell genug die Kapaztät ausbauen kann, um die eigenen Klimaziele (bzgl. CO2) zu erreichen.


----------



## michinebel (8. September 2022)

China ist bei vielem Spitzenreiter, Kohlestrom, Ausbau von Atomstrom, aber auch Ökostrom insbesondere Solar wobei ich glaube das machen sie nur um sich zu profilieren.


----------



## Arkatrex (8. September 2022)

Wie wäre es wenn die Bitcoin Miner aufhören den Großteil des Stroms zu verpuffen mit ihren ganzen Farmen? Ist ja nicht so als ob das jemals ökologisch zuträglich gewesen wäre.


----------



## Celsi_GER (8. September 2022)

An alle, die die Fukushima Situation auf DE projizieren: Japan ist eine Region mit regelmäßigen Erdbeben und Tsunami Gefahr. Sowas relativiert auch die japanische "Hochtechnologie" nicht, das ist eine Nummer zu groß, um ihm technologisch zu begegnen. Weiterhin war das AKW sehr ungünstig an der Küste gebaut.
Wo sind da genau die Parallelen zu deutschen AKW?
Ohne Atomkraft geht es kurz- und mittelfristig nicht.
Hochtrabenden, publikumswirksamen Aktionismus wie den Atomausstieg kann man sich erst leisten, wenn man sichere Alternativen IN BETRIEB (und nicht nur  auf dem Wunschzettel)  hat.


----------



## McTrevor (8. September 2022)

Celsi_GER schrieb:


> An alle, die die Fukushima Situation auf DE projizieren: Japan ist eine Region mit regelmäßigen Erdbeben und Tsunami Gefahr. Sowas relativiert auch die japanische "Hochtechnologie" nicht, das ist eine Nummer zu groß, um ihm technologisch zu begegnen. Weiterhin war das AKW sehr ungünstig an der Küste gebaut.
> Wo sind da genau die Parallelen zu deutschen AKW?


Ich denke niemand hier hat Fukushima auf deutsche AKW projeziert. Es ist aber nicht damit getan zu sagen: keine Tsunamis und Erdbeben -> also kann nichts passieren. Nur weil diese Risikofaktoren fehlen oder erheblich kleiner sind, ist das Risiko für einen Vorfall nicht vollends eliminiert.



Celsi_GER schrieb:


> Ohne Atomkraft geht es kurz- und mittelfristig nicht.
> Hochtrabenden, publikumswirksamen Aktionismus wie den Atomausstieg kann man sich erst leisten, wenn man sichere Alternativen IN BETRIEB (und nicht nur  auf dem Wunschzettel)  hat.


Da stimme ich zu. Hier wurde der Umbau leider massiv gebremst bzw. verschlafen in den letzten Jahren. Strategisch sollte man allerdings aufgrund der (ungelösten) Folgeprobleme und Allgemeinheitskosten weg davon kommen.


----------



## ZgamerZ (8. September 2022)

Arkatrex schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn die Bitcoin Miner aufhören den Großteil des Stroms zu verpuffen mit ihren ganzen Farmen? Ist ja nicht so als ob das jemals ökologisch zuträglich gewesen wäre.


Gibt schon welche, die greifen durch...








						Kosovo verbietet Schürfen von Kryptogeld - zu hoher Energieverbrauch
					

Das Kosovo hat sich zum Eldorado für Produzenten von Kryptowährungen entwickelt. Den hohen Energiebedarf bekommt inzwischen das ganze Land zu spüren. Jetzt will die Regierung den Stecker ziehen.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Meanwhile in se Uneited Steaks of Amurrica:








						Kryptowährungen: Bitcoin-Schürfer lassen totgesagtes Kohlekraftwerk wiederauferstehen
					

Das Kohlekraftwerk Hardin in Montana stand vor dem Aus – jetzt nutzt eine Firma den Strom, um neue Bitcoins zu schürfen. Der Fall wirft ein Schlaglicht auf die Energiebilanz von Kryptowährungen.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## michinebel (9. September 2022)

ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Meanwhile in se Uneited Steaks of Amurrica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So neu ist die News nicht mal, PC Games berichtete im Juli letztens Jahres auch schon mal drüber.








						Kryptowährung: Bitcoin-Farm macht See zu "Hot Tub" - Anwohner sind sauer
					

Eine Bitcoin-Farm in den USA soll die Temperaturen eines naheliegenden Sees deutlich erhöhen. Proteste halfen bislang aber noch nichts.




					www.pcgames.de
				




Edit: Oh seh grad geht um ein anderes ehemaliges Kraftwerk das Bild im Artikel ist nur das von dem Kraftwerk im Bundestaat News York deswegen die Verwirrung.


----------



## Svenc (9. September 2022)

Die Preise (sowohl für Hardware als auch sonst), genau wie so mancher Verbrauch samt zu regelnder Abwärme der (Nvidia-)"Next Gen" wird das wohl von ganz alleine etwas regeln.  Meine 1050ti bleibt sowieso weiter drin, bis es im ~75W-Bereich wieder mehr gibt als brutal Beschnittenes (das war die 1050ti zu Release nicht). Unzeitgemäß, wie sich die Branche entwickelt, auch wenn die Effizienz in Sachen FPS pro Watt natürlich gestiegen ist -- aber was anderes wäre ja auch ein Armutszeugnis.

Aber das hat man bei den Autos ja auch, die auch bei den Kleinwagen, so noch von deutschen Herstellern gebaut, immer breiter, höher, schwerer wurden -- so dass auch der massentaugliche 3-Liter-Verbrenner bis zuletzt nicht viel mehr als ein steinalter grüner PR-Gag blieb. Und die XXXXXL-Oberklasse der deutschen Premiumhersteller, die sich zunehmend nur noch Unternehmen als Dienstwägen leisten, die subventioniert anders als Elektro-Kleinfahrzeuge auch noch Papa Staat mit. Der regelt das eben. Wenn die "Wende" damals so wie diese "Verkehrswende" abgelaufen wäre, dann gäbe es noch heute eine Mauer: kernsaniert, aufgehübscht und weiter im Partei-Programm. 

Anyway: Mehr als "Weird West" und ein bisschen "Elden Ring" hatte ich dieses Jahr eh noch nicht gespielt. Eventuell kommen noch Monkey Island und/oder Pentiment dazu. Die ganzen Grafikkracher werden mit steigenden Budgets (und sinkenden Risiken) für mich immer uninteressanter. Früher war so was wie "System Shock 2" oder "Thief" technisch noch AAA -- heute kommt so was maximal noch als Indie, wenn nicht gerade Arkane mal wieder einen raushauen. Bei RPGs, die über Action und rudimentäre Charaktersysteme hinausgehen, siehts ähnlich aus. Ich Glücklicher!


----------



## Cortex79 (9. September 2022)

Ich bin solche pseudo-moralischen Gewissensfragen müde und überdrüssig. Ich war die letzten 3 Jahre nicht im Urlaub, habe ich nun Pech gehabt, oder ist mein CO2-Fußabdruck "grün genug", um am Wochenende mal ein Stündchen zu zocken?

Solange wir als Gesellschaft dahingehend abkippen, es als ein valides Mittel zu erachten unseren Mitmenschen ihre Aktivitäten vorzuhalten, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es mit den notwendigen Vorhaben zur Bewältigung aktueller Krisen klappt!

Jeder tut für sich und die Gesellschaft, was er bereit und ihm möglich ist. Sicher- die einen mehr, die anderen weniger. Nur habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, umso mehr man die Unwilligen gängelt, umso stärker entwickelt sich Widerstand und Ablehnung.

Wenn es zappenduster wird, hört das Zocken von ganz alleine auf! Bis dahin soll bitte jeder tun und lassen, was im lieb (und teuer) ist!

In diesem Sinne, schönes (Zocker-)Wochenende!


----------



## Basileukum (10. September 2022)

Ja, mein Gott, kann man doch machen.

Es gibt halt die einen, die funktionieren halt systemisch und lassen sich dann noch den Spaß abnehmen, bekommen dafür ein Erklärungsmodell, und fühlen sich dann "gut".

Die anderen Sklaven sind halt "anspruchsvoller" und wollen zum aktuellen spätrömischen Stadel im Vergehen halt noch ihr "Brot und Spiele Programm" dazu.  

Ganz ehrlich, wie ihr funktioniert, daß ist doch egal. Entweder halt über die Bespaßung, oder so moralisten Kulte, oder über ein autoritäres Regime. Am Ende will das System halt, daß es läuft.   

Die jetzt weniger weich in der Rübe und weniger dienstbeflissen (ein anderes Wort für knechtisch) sind, die gehen dann noch weiter und stellen Fragen. Das sind die ganz "Bösen".  Eigentlich die "Coolen", aber heute ist es ganz "cool" und "alternativ" und "aufrührerisch" total langweilig und angepaßt zu sein. Machst dir halt zu deiner öden Angepaßtheit noch n Ganzkörpertatoo und blaue Haare dazu, schon wirkt es anders als es ist. 

Solche Fragen könnten sein .... Verzichten diejenigen, welche uns das Verzichten einschwatzen auch auf alles, oder leben die wie Maden im Speck auf unserem Buckel? Sind das auch diejenigen, welche immer gut durch die Krisen für "alle" kommen und auch noch dran verdienen? Die Fragen sind natürlich selbst für einen Hirntoten selbsterklärend.


----------



## xaan (10. September 2022)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Solche Fragen könnten sein .... Verzichten diejenigen, welche uns das Verzichten einschwatzen auch auf alles, oder leben die wie Maden im Speck auf unserem Buckel?



Für mich ist die Frage eher, welche Person ich selbst sein will . Das ist nicht abhängig von der Ehrlichkeit oder Heuchelei Anderer.


----------



## MichaelG (10. September 2022)

So ich verzichte nicht. Habe jetzt sogar von 55" FHD auf 65" 4K TV hochgerüstet. Es ist alles eine Frage der Nutzung. Der TV läuft keine 24/7 durch wie bei manchen Hartzern aber wenn ich mal Filme genießen will dann in Qualität.

Der neue TV hat sogar eingebaute Lautsprecher die mit jeder Soundbar im unteren Preissegment locker mithalten können. Um hier besser zu sein muß man dann schon ordentlich Kohle in die Hand nehmen (Bose Soundsystem, bessere Teufel-Anlagen o.ä.). Meine aktuelle Teufel-Anlage haben diese Lautsprecher mit einem Schlag obsolet gemacht. War nur ein Basismodell.


----------



## Svenc (10. September 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Frage eher, welche Person ich selbst sein will . Das ist nicht abhängig von der Ehrlichkeit oder Heuchelei Anderer.



Jepp. Vor allem dieses fast schon Framing, wer sich gegen ein Narrativ stellt, sei der "Coole".  Diejenigen, die prinzipiell immer gegen alles in den letzten Jahren waren, und alles "hinterfragten", die waren mitunter alles andere als die "Coolen".

Aber letztlich ist so eine Frage hier eh sinnlos. Geh in ein Autoforum, geh in ein Sonnenstudio-Forum, geh in irgendein Hobbyforum: Tendenziell wird jeder erst mal sagen: Sollen DIE doch erst mal. Das ist ganz normale menschliche Natur. Der Artikel der PC Games war dazu eh nicht allzu bierernst gemeint, siehe das Ende und keine Tiefenrecherche, wie denn die Zahlen in Relation zu anderen Hobbys wirklich aussehen.

Hinzu kommt: Aus unserer Generation hat noch nie jemand ernsthaft verzichten müssen, es sei denn er war mal in einer finanziellen Notlage. Wir wissen gar nicht mehr, was das ist. Einige/viele werden es eh tun müssen. ~40% aller Privathaushalte hierzulande sollen keine nennenswerten Rücklagen haben; ein Drittel praktisch gar nichts Erspartes. Und: Die Sparkassen gehen davon aus, dass bis zu 60% aller Privathaushalte demnächst ihr komplettes Einkommen, oder mehr, nur für Lebenshaltungskosten ausgeben werden.

Ich hätte es aber "leicht": Mein Rechner verbrauchte die letzten 10-15 Jahren selbst in der absoluten Lastspitze nie mehr als ~200W. Das wollte ich auch gar nicht mehr riesig ändern, unabhängig von allem. Auch das ist zutiefst menschlich: Es ist schwerer, auf einen Standard und/oder Lebensstil "downzugraden", als umgekehrt. Auch mein Auto möchte ich je nach Langzeitplanung generell gegen einen witterungsfesten Kabinenroller o.ä. austauschen -- alleine schon, weil ich diese absurden Summen lieber nutzen möchte, um mehr Vermögen aufzubauen*. Zu viel vorm Rechner sitzen, auch wenn ich gerade sehr selten spiele, tue ich aber schon. 

* Wo wir beim Hinterfragen sind: Dass sich "die da oben" sich seit jeher so stark für die Automobilindustrie einsetzen, während etwa Elektro-Kleinfahrzeuge keinerlei Vorteilsbehandlung bekommen, wäre auch mal zu "hinterfragen".  Mehr Einigkeit als in Autofragen gibts im Bundestag wahrscheinlich nur dann, wenns ums Saufen, um Wein, Weib und Gesang geht. Da schießen noch nicht mal die Grünen dazwischen.


----------



## ArtemisAirsoft (11. September 2022)

Nö


----------



## jairidian (11. September 2022)

Ganz bestimmt nicht. Ich verzichte auf garnix. 

Grüße an die bekloppten  Grünen mit dem Oberbekloppten Habeck!


----------



## Gast1664961002 (12. September 2022)

Svenc schrieb:


> Jepp. Vor allem dieses fast schon Framing, wer sich gegen ein Narrativ stellt, sei der "Coole".  Diejenigen, die prinzipiell immer gegen alles in den letzten Jahren waren, und alles "hinterfragten", die waren mitunter alles andere als die "Coolen".


Vor allem merken diejenigen, die damit argumentieren, dass sie sich von "denen da oben" nichts vorschreiben lassen, nicht, dass sie z.B. mit einem Auto welches ordentlich verbrennt, genau "denen da oben" einen Gefallen tun und deren Lobbyfreunde unterstützen.


----------



## McTrevor (12. September 2022)

Ich bin nur froh, dass es sich bei mir so ergeben hat, dass ich kein Auto habe. Wenn man das gewöhnt ist und sich dann natürlich auch die Lebensumstände so gestaltet hat, dass es ganz gut ohne geht, lebt es sich doch recht komfortabel. In meinem Freundeskreis sind die Karren regelmäßig Grund für Kummer. Die Kosten sind enorm (auch schon vor dem Benzinpreis-Schock).

Aber ja, wenn man erstmal den Komfort eines Autos gewöhnt ist, fällt es schwer, da zurückzustecken. Insbesondere, da man die Lebenssituation ja auch dem vorhandenen Auto angepasst hat.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (12. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ich bin nur froh, dass es sich bei mir so ergeben hat, dass ich kein Auto habe. Wenn man das gewöhnt ist und sich dann natürlich auch die Lebensumstände so gestaltet hat, dass es ganz gut ohne geht, lebt es sich doch recht komfortabel. In meinem Freundeskreis sind die Karren regelmäßig Grund für Kummer. Die Kosten sind enorm (auch schon vor dem Benzinpreis-Schock).
> 
> Aber ja, wenn man erstmal den Komfort eines Autos gewöhnt ist, fällt es schwer, da zurückzustecken. Insbesondere, da man die Lebenssituation ja auch dem vorhandenen Auto angepasst hat.



Zumindest im Sommer kann ich die 20 km Fahrtstrecke mit dem Rad machen. Nicht jeden Tag, aber wenigstens 2-3 Mal die Woche. Ab Oktober werde ich wieder vermehrt Homeoffice machen. Sofern nichts gravierendes passiert, bin ich hier auf dem Land auch weiterhin auf das Auto angewiesen. Mit den öffentlichen bräuchte ich knapp 1,5 Stunden für die 20 km. Also pro Woche 15 Stunden. Das funktioniert einfach nicht.


----------



## phifi (12. September 2022)

Solange in Qatar ganze Stadien von 45 auf 20 Grad heruntergekühlt werden, Fussballplätze Heizungen bekommen um Schnee wegzuschmelzen, usw. usf.  lasse ich mir weder für meinen Verbrenner noch für  mein Hobby ein schlechtes Gewissen von Irgendjemandem einreden.

Kurz: Wer der Klimapolitik auch nur ein einziges Wort glaubt, bekommt, was er verdient. SSKM


----------



## Gast1664961002 (12. September 2022)

phifi schrieb:


> Solange in Qatar ganze Stadien von 45 auf 20 Grad heruntergekühlt werden, Fussballplätze Heizungen bekommen um Schnee wegzuschmelzen, usw. usf.  lasse ich mir weder für meinen Verbrenner noch für  mein Hobby ein schlechtes Gewissen von Irgendjemandem einreden.
> 
> Kurz: Wer der Klimapolitik auch nur ein einziges Wort glaubt, bekommt, was er verdient. SSKM



Gute Einstellung. Ich spare jetzt auch kein Geld mehr für die Rente, so lange es noch Menschen gibt, die auch alles verprassen und nicht vorsorgen. Wird schon irgendwie gut gehen.  Wenn nicht, kann ich immerhin noch auf die Straße gehen und gegen die Regierung demonstrieren.


----------



## hunterseyes (12. September 2022)

Einfach nen Balkonkraftwerk in die Steckdose stecken und sich über weniger Stromkosten freuen, läuft.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. September 2022)

das hier passt ganz gut zum thema.








						Städte- und Gemeindebund befürchtet flächendeckende Stromausfälle im Winter
					

Der Deutsche Städte- und Gemeindebund befürchtet angesichts der Gaskrise Stromausfälle im kommenden Winter. "Die Gefahr eines Blackouts ist gegeben", sagte der Hauptgeschäftsführer des Verbandes, Gerd Landsberg, der "Welt am Sonntag". Die Bundesnetzagentur und die Energiewirtschaft warnten vor...




					de.nachrichten.yahoo.com


----------



## Gast1664961002 (12. September 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> das hier passt ganz gut zum thema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vor allem sind sich sicherlich viele nicht bewusst, welche massiven Auswirkungen so ein Stromausfall haben kann. Vorausgesetzt er hält auch mal länger an. Keine Arztbesuche, kein Tanken, kein Einkaufen, kein Handy laden, kein Internet....... Da wird das Zocken das kleinste Problem sein.


----------



## knsmknd (12. September 2022)

Naja. Mein Stromverbrauch ist vom Zocken abgesehen sehr niedrig und heizen müssen wir dank guter Isolierung auch sehr wenig. Abgesehen davon ist meine Hardware  (5800X3D/3070) soweit möglich undervolted und auf 60fps limitiert, dh ich spare eh schon Strom. Bisher nicht wegen der Preise sondern einfach weil ich gerne ein kühles System habe und ohnehin keinen Sinn darin sehe immer mit max fps zu spielen. Insofern lasse ich mir das Hobby da auch nicht nehmen.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (12. September 2022)

knsmknd schrieb:


> Naja. Mein Stromverbrauch ist vom Zocken abgesehen sehr niedrig und heizen müssen wir dank guter Isolierung auch sehr wenig. Abgesehen davon ist meine Hardware  (5800X3D/3070) soweit möglich undervolted und auf 60fps limitiert, dh ich spare eh schon Strom. Bisher nicht wegen der Preise sondern einfach weil ich gerne ein kühles System habe und ohnehin keinen Sinn darin sehe immer mit max fps zu spielen. Insofern lasse ich mir das Hobby da auch nicht nehmen.



Ich weiß was du meinst, und auch ich werde jetzt nicht aufhören zu zocken. Die Argumentation ist nur etwas schwammig für mich. Das klingt ungefähr so wie wenn man sich einredet, dass man etwas gespart hat, wenn man in einem Sale zuschlägt, ohne dass eine Notwendigkeit dafür besteht. Man spart aber dann am besten, wenn man gar nicht gekauft hätte. Nämlich 100%. 

Nicht falsch verstehen. Das soll keine Aufforderung sein mit dem Zocken komplett aufzuhören. Ich versuche nur meinen Gedankengang darzustellen.


----------



## Svenc (12. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ich bin nur froh, dass es sich bei mir so ergeben hat, dass ich kein Auto habe. Wenn man das gewöhnt ist und sich dann natürlich auch die Lebensumstände so gestaltet hat, dass es ganz gut ohne geht, lebt es sich doch recht komfortabel. In meinem Freundeskreis sind die Karren regelmäßig Grund für Kummer. Die Kosten sind enorm (auch schon vor dem Benzinpreis-Schock).
> 
> Aber ja, wenn man erstmal den Komfort eines Autos gewöhnt ist, fällt es schwer, da zurückzustecken. Insbesondere, da man die Lebenssituation ja auch dem vorhandenen Auto angepasst hat.


Auf dem Land wirds komplett ohne Individualverkehr sowieso nicht überall gehen. Jedenfalls bestimmt nicht mehr zu unseren Lebzeiten -- die ganze Infrastruktur, die damals aufgebaut wurde, ist ja betroffen (was man mitunter sogar merkt, weil etwa in Urform bestehende Parkplätze oder Wege von einst für Autos gebaut wurden, die wesentlich schmaler warern als heute). Aber ja, ein Auto war schon seit Jahren *extrem* teuer, v.a. wenn man auch den starken Wertverlust berücksichtigt.  Wers mag, absolut kein Ding. Aber: Von allen alltäglich gewordenen Gebrauchsgegenständen gibt es wahrscheinlich keinen, mit dem man sich so leicht langfristig Wohlstand vernichten kann. Kein Wunder, dass Autowerbung seit jeher auf Bilder setzt, die Freiheit ausdrücken. Zum Glück ist mein aktuelles, das ich hier gegen einen Kabinenroller austauschen wollte, erst mein Zweites. Obwohl ich nicht mehr der Jüngste bin. 

Politisch wird sich da übrigens nicht allzu Krasses ändern. Autoherstellung ist in Deutschland nicht nur ein
großer Wirtschaftszweig; die deutschen Autobauer sind dazu auch noch eher auf Premiummodelle als auf Kleinwagen spezialisiert. Gleichzeitig (auch) XXXXXXL-Wagen fördern, aber etwa Elektro-Klein- und Leichtfahrzeuge nicht, ist aber einfach ein absolutes Unding.


----------



## mylka (12. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> An der Spitze steht übrigens China bei der Planung. Der absolute Spitzenreiter beim Oköstrom und beim Ausbau desselbigen weltweit!
> 
> Und ich kann Dir auch nicht sagen, warum die Länder das im Einzelnen planen.



das ist eigentlich ganz einfach. weil es eben nicht mit ausschließlich öko strom funktioniert.
so einfach ist die antwort. china ist eine stark wachsende industrienation wie du vielleicht mitbekommen hast. die können es sich nicht leisten, dass der strom nicht 24/7 zu verfügung steht
china weiß, dass das nicht möglich ist mit ökostrom

deutschland übrigens auch, aber da findet gerade eine deindustrialisierung statt. "es gibt keine insolvenzen, man hört nur auf zu verkaufen/arbeiten"
die ersten firmen gehen schon pleite, oder verlassen die EU zB richtung türkei. warum türkei? direkt pipeline nach russland, keine sanktionen und weitere AKW in planung

ich mache das hier nochmal deutlich. NIEMAND hat was gegen ökostrom. von mir aus kann man auf alle dächer solar anbringen, aber ein dach voller solarzellen reicht maximal für eine familie. das versorgt eben keine INDUSTRIENATION
(und natürlich muss das alles erst mal produziert und installiert werden. die ganze welt will jetzt solarpanels, weil sie dem staat nicht mehr trauen für versorgungssicherheit zu sorgen. kannst du dir ja denken wie lange es dauern würde, wenn man für millionen dächer solarzellen produzieren muss.)

das weiß china und darum bauen sie AKW, damit sie eine PLANBARE stromquelle haben


----------



## McTrevor (12. September 2022)

Svenc schrieb:


> Auf dem Land wirds komplett ohne Individualverkehr sowieso nicht überall gehen.


Ja, das ist ja das, was ich damit meinte, dass man die eigenen Lebensumstände dann so einrichtet, dass man auch ohne Auto klarkommt. Das hat Auswirkungen auf die Wahl des Arbeitgebers und den eigenen Wohnort. Auf dem Land ohne Auto ist deutlich weniger Spaß als auf dem Land. Ich persönlich pendle mit Zug und Klapprad für die letzten Kilometer (bei Wind und Wetter).



mylka schrieb:


> das ist eigentlich ganz einfach. weil es eben nicht mit ausschließlich öko strom funktioniert.
> so einfach ist die antwort. china ist eine stark wachsende industrienation wie du vielleicht mitbekommen hast. die können es sich nicht leisten, dass der strom nicht 24/7 zu verfügung steht
> china weiß, dass das nicht möglich ist mit ökostrom
> 
> ...


Planbar war unser Gasstrom auch ganz hervorragend. Bis neulich. Uranstäbe wachsen im übrigen auch nicht auf den Bäumen. Was in einem Staat eine planbare Stromquelle ist, muss im nächsten Staat nicht auch eine sein. Und wie ich früher in dem Thread erklärte: Atomstrom kannst Du nehmen für die Grundlast. Schwankungen bei Angebot und Nachfrage  (im Verlauf eines Tages) kannst Du aber nicht mit Atomkraft machen. Die Dinger kann man nicht nach Belieben rauf und runter regeln. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Gaskraftwerken. Und ja, die Speicherung von Strom, die man zwingend braucht, um 100% Öko zu fahren, steht noch ganz am Anfang. Darum wird es auch noch sehr lange nicht nur mit Ökostrom gehen.


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2022)

Wer Grundeigentum besitzt dürfte sich extrem schwer tun sein Lebensumfeld zu ändern.


----------



## McTrevor (12. September 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wer Grundeigentum besitzt dürfte sich extrem schwer tun sein Lebensumfeld zu ändern.


Ja, das ist in vielen Fällen dann auch nicht (ohne weiteres) möglich. Das ist aber auch (neben den gerade wahnwitzigen Preisen) der eklatanteste Nachteil an einer eigenen Immobilie. Sofern man nicht eh zuviel Kohle hat und das nur ein Investment ist. Für die jetzt jungen Menschen ohne Erbschaft stellt sich die Frage nach der eigenen Immobilie immerhin schon nicht mehr. Mit einem normalen Beruf bekommt man das eh nicht mehr zu Lebzeiten abbezahlt.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (13. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ja, das ist in vielen Fällen dann auch nicht (ohne weiteres) möglich. Das ist aber auch (neben den gerade wahnwitzigen Preisen) der eklatanteste Nachteil an einer eigenen Immobilie. Sofern man nicht eh zuviel Kohle hat und das nur ein Investment ist. Für die jetzt jungen Menschen ohne Erbschaft stellt sich die Frage nach der eigenen Immobilie immerhin schon nicht mehr. Mit einem normalen Beruf bekommt man das eh nicht mehr zu Lebzeiten abbezahlt.


Was an und für sich eine Entwicklung in die richtige Richtung ist, nur zu drastisch. In meinem Freundeskreis wurden die größten Häuser gebaut, für die sie bis zur Rente und danach die Kredite bezahlen. Alles total überdimensioniert und spätestens wenn die Kinder aus dem Haus sind, viel zu groß für 2 Personen. Auf derselben Fläche könnte man ein Mehrfamilienhaus für 2-3 Wohnungen oder mehr unterbringen. Das Statussymbol Haus mit Garten ist aber wichtiger.

Wenn sich die Menschen ein eigenes Haus nicht mehr leisten können, ist das also per se erst mal kein Weltuntergang. Es muss aber eben auf der anderen Seite bezahlbaren Wohnraum geben und die Altersvorsorge muss auf andere Art und Weise gelingen. Was aber mit das Wichtigste sein wird: Die Menschen müssen damit beginnen umzudenken. Weg von der Vorstellung, dass immer alles möglich und erschwinglich ist. Auch mal kleiner Brötchen backen. Dann ist es eben kein Haus, sondern eine Wohnung. Und vielleicht auch nur zu Miete. Und ja, vielleicht dann eben auch ohne die neuste Technik und das dickste Auto vor der Tür.


----------



## Bast3l (13. September 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Was an und für sich eine Entwicklung in die richtige Richtung ist, nur zu drastisch. In meinem Freundeskreis wurden die größten Häuser gebaut, für die sie bis zur Rente und danach die Kredite bezahlen. Alles total überdimensioniert und spätestens wenn die Kinder aus dem Haus sind, viel zu groß für 2 Personen. Auf derselben Fläche könnte man ein Mehrfamilienhaus für 2-3 Wohnungen oder mehr unterbringen. Das Statussymbol Haus mit Garten ist aber wichtiger.
> 
> Wenn sich die Menschen ein eigenes Haus nicht mehr leisten können, ist das also per se erst mal kein Weltuntergang. Es muss aber eben auf der anderen Seite bezahlbaren Wohnraum geben und die Altersvorsorge muss auf andere Art und Weise gelingen. Was aber mit das Wichtigste sein wird: Die Menschen müssen damit beginnen umzudenken. Weg von der Vorstellung, dass immer alles möglich und erschwinglich ist. Auch mal kleiner Brötchen backen. Dann ist es eben kein Haus, sondern eine Wohnung. Und vielleicht auch nur zu Miete. Und ja, vielleicht dann eben auch ohne die neuste Technik und das dickste Auto vor der Tür.


Lachte bei "Mehrfamilienhaus mit 2-3 Wohnungen". Die Grundstücke deiner Freunde werden nur mit EFH/ DHH bebaubar gewesen sein, das bestimmt die Gemeinde per Bebauungsplan. Abgesehen davon ist 1, bzw. 2 Wohnungen "mehr" bei der tatsächlich realisierbaren Größe dann (1-2 Zi. Wohnungen) dann nicht Platz für 3x Familie.. und der
auch angesprochene Garten als für alle/ die Natur benötigte, unversiegelte Grünfläche fällt weg (falls keiner dieser "hübschen" Steingärten ).

Kein Hate; diese zwei Sätze vom ersten Absatz deines Kommentars sind sicher gut gemeint - nur kein gutes Argument.

Beim Rest stimme ich durchaus zu - gerade der Auslauf der Zinsbindung kann bei solchen Kreditlaufzeiten sehr spannend werden... und im Alter ist eine riesen Burg im Vergleich zur evtl. sogar barrierefreien Wohnung/ ETW mit Aufzug usw. eine Belastung.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (13. September 2022)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Die Grundstücke deiner Freunde werden nur mit EFH/ DHH bebaubar gewesen sein, das bestimmt die Gemeinde per Bebauungsplan. Abgesehen davon ist 1, bzw. 2 Wohnungen "mehr" bei der tatsächlich realisierbaren Größe dann (1-2 Zi. Wohnungen) dann nicht Platz für 3x Familie.. und der
> auch angesprochene Garten als für alle/ die Natur benötigte, unversiegelte Grünfläche fällt weg (falls keiner dieser "hübschen" Steingärten ).



Alles gut. Bin da nicht empfindlich, solange die Diskussion auf einem entsprechenden Niveau geführt wird. 

In Bezug auf das Mehrfamilienhaus war die Kritik auch nicht an meine Freunde gerichtet. Es sollte nur dazu dienen, die Dimension des Hauses zu verdeutlichen. Meine Freunde hätten als kleinere Alternative ein kleineres Grundstück oder eben eine ETW mit Garten (sofern der gewünscht ist) wählen müssen.


----------



## mylka (14. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Planbar war unser Gasstrom auch ganz hervorragend. Bis neulich. Uranstäbe wachsen im übrigen auch nicht auf den Bäumen. Was in einem Staat eine planbare Stromquelle ist, muss im nächsten Staat nicht auch eine sein. Und wie ich früher in dem Thread erklärte: Atomstrom kannst Du nehmen für die Grundlast. Schwankungen bei Angebot und Nachfrage  (im Verlauf eines Tages) kannst Du aber nicht mit Atomkraft machen. Die Dinger kann man nicht nach Belieben rauf und runter regeln. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Gaskraftwerken. Und ja, die Speicherung von Strom, die man zwingend braucht, um 100% Öko zu fahren, steht noch ganz am Anfang. Darum wird es auch noch sehr lange nicht nur mit Ökostrom gehen.


natürlich war das planbar.... über JAHRZEHNTE
ohne sanktionen wäre es noch immer planbar. also diese planbarkeit haben wir uns aus moralischen gründen selbst genommen

ich weiß auch nicht wo du herausgelesen hast, dass man AKW rauf und runter fahren kann wie es einem spaß macht
natürlich würden die komplett durchlaufen und das werden wir auch brauchen, wenn wir die energiewende nicht wie die grünen in wenigen jahren machen wollen, sondern über JAHRZEHNTE
die energiewende wird nicht funktionieren in wenigen jahren. so gut ist  die technik nicht und selbst wenn, dann würde es schon viel viel länger dauern solarpanels, etc erst mal zu produzieren und zu montieren
keine ahnung wie sich die ampel das denkt... vermutlich so "jjaaaaa wir bestellen jetzt 100.000.000 solarpanels bei amazon und in 2 wochen sind die geliefert und auf allen dächern installiert"

ich kann hiernur auf dieses video verweisen. kennst du vermutlich schon, weil es gerade überall auf den sozialen medien zu sehen ist. so wird es aussehen, wenn wir den ampel weg weitergehen und das sagr eine GRÜNEN wählerin




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2m7wRC8YBf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



kann man machen, aber dann werden wir sehr viel wohlstand und komfort verlieren


----------



## McTrevor (14. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> natürlich war das planbar.... über JAHRZEHNTE
> ohne sanktionen wäre es noch immer planbar. also diese planbarkeit haben wir uns aus moralischen gründen selbst genommen



Sorry aber hier fehlen echt die Basics. Das Sanktionieren eines völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg hat *nichts *mit Moral zu tun. Die Unterstützung der Ukraine ist sehr viel mehr Selbstzweck als das noble Geschwafel drumrum vermitteln will.



mylka schrieb:


> ich weiß auch nicht wo du herausgelesen hast, dass man AKW rauf und runter fahren kann wie es einem spaß macht
> natürlich würden die komplett durchlaufen und das werden wir auch brauchen, wenn wir die energiewende nicht wie die grünen in wenigen jahren machen wollen, sondern über JAHRZEHNTE
> die energiewende wird nicht funktionieren in wenigen jahren. so gut ist  die technik nicht und selbst wenn, dann würde es schon viel viel länger dauern solarpanels, etc erst mal zu produzieren und zu montieren
> keine ahnung wie sich die ampel das denkt... vermutlich so "jjaaaaa wir bestellen jetzt 100.000.000 solarpanels bei amazon und in 2 wochen sind die geliefert und auf allen dächern installiert"


Soviel Unfug... Beim Atomausstieg wie er seit Jahren geplant ist, hatten die Grünen keine Aktien drin. Das war Merkel.

Deutschland hat unter rot-grün mit den erneuerbaren begonnen. Es hatte sich hier sogar eine spezialisierte Industrie entwickelt mit reichlich Arbeitsplätzen. Vermutlich wären wir hier nun auch in einer Schlüsselindustrie des 21 Jahrhundert Weltspitze. Aber nein, unter Merkels CDU wurde das abgesägt.

Auch am Ausbau des Windstroms in den letzten 20 Jahren  kann man exakt ablesen, wann jemand mit CDU-Parteibuch im zuständigen Ministerium saß. 

Weder beim Ausstieg aus den fossilen (Klimagipfel) noch bei der Atomenergie hatten die Grünen die Finger drin. Und 16 Jahre lang unter Merkels CDU wurde sich regelrecht geweigert in irgendwas konsequent einzusteigen. In König Maggus sein Bayern wird heute noch mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln gegen jedes einzelne Windrad gekämpft. Übrigens auch gegen den dringend notwendigen Netzausbau, damit Bayern aufgrund fehlenden Stroms auch von anderswo versorgt wird.

Und Solarpanels sind eher sekundär relevant. Im Winter braucht man mehr Strom und im Winter ist Wind ergiebiger als Solarstrom.



mylka schrieb:


> kann man machen, aber dann werden wir sehr viel wohlstand und komfort verlieren


Ganz ehrlich, Wohlstand und Komfort werden unsere geringsten Probleme sein, wenn man beim Klimawandel nicht jetzt sehr heftig eine Vollbremsung hinlegt. Und darüber hinaus denke ich, dass man auch zuviel Wohlstand und Komfort haben kann. Wenn bei Coronademos die Pflicht zum Tragen einer Maske mit der Situation im NS verglichen wird, sind die betreffenden Menschen ganz offensichtlich fernab echter Sorgen wie die Made im Speck aufgewachsen. Etwas weniger Wohlstand wäre hier sicher förderlich für den Charakter gewesen.


----------



## xaan (17. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> kann man machen, aber dann werden wir sehr viel wohlstand und komfort verlieren


Du machst dir ja gar keine Vorsellungen wie viel Wohlstand und Komfort wir verlieren, wenn wir den Klimawandel nicht bremsen.









						Klimakrise kostet Deutschland jährlich 6,6 Milliarden Euro
					

Die Hochwasserkatastrophe, mehrere Hitzesommer: Die Kosten für die Folgen der Klimakrise schlugen seit 2000 mit mindestens 145 Milliarden Euro zu Buche. Einiges lässt sich laut Klimaschutzministerium gar nicht beziffern.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## mylka (17. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Sorry aber hier fehlen echt die Basics. Das Sanktionieren eines völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg hat *nichts *mit Moral zu tun. Die Unterstützung der Ukraine ist sehr viel mehr Selbstzweck als das noble Geschwafel drumrum vermitteln will.


ist das so?
europa holt isch jetzt gas aus aserbaidschan..... aserbaidschan greift armenien an.... der EU ist es egal
wo sind die sanktionen? wo sind die waffenlieferungen an armenien?
sonneborn hat dieses verhalten eh schon  komplett zerstört. diese moralische zweigleisigkeit von vielen ist einfach zum kotzen! entweder sanktionieren wir ALLE, oder KEINEN. und bei ALLEN wäre auch die USA dabei so lange sie assange und snowden (der noch immer im bösen russland sitzt, weil ihm die EU kein asyl geben will. vermutlich auf druck der USA) nicht begnadigen und ihre kriegsverbrechen aufklären!

zum rest siehe unteren kommentar





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n5W8DBCCRc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





xaan schrieb:


> Du machst dir ja gar keine Vorsellungen wie viel Wohlstand und Komfort wir verlieren, wenn wir den Klimawandel nicht bremsen.


dieses dumme argument höre ich schon so oft
klimawandel trifft uns vielleicht irgendwann in 100 jahren
wenn morgen der strom weg ist und wir nichts mehr zu essen haben, dann sterben wir in wenigen wochen bzw sogar tagen, wenns auch kein wasser mehr gibt

da gehe ich lieber den weg mit klimawandel. weil ohne strom gibts auch keine nahrung, wasser, medikamente und andere med versorgung und ganz viel unterhaltung
das wird menschen nämlich zum krieg führen und der bringt uns alle weit früher um als klimawandel


----------



## xaan (17. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> dieses dumme argument höre ich schon so oft
> klimawandel trifft uns vielleicht irgendwann in 100 jahren
> wenn morgen der strom weg ist und wir nichts mehr zu essen haben, dann sterben wir in wenigen wochen bzw sogar tagen, wenns auch kein wasser mehr gibt



Das ist ein falsches Dilemma. Das Handeln gegen die Erderwärmung und das Sicherstellen der Stromversorgung stehen nicht im Widerspruch zueinander.

Davon abgesehen ist die Behauptung auch nicht wahr. Die ersten Effekte sehen wir aktuell schon mit den Dürren, Waldbränden und Überschwemmungen. Ein großer Teil des aktuellen Stromversorgungsproblems ist doch (unter Anderem), dass Fankreichs Atomkraftwerke nicht laufen können, weil Kühlwasser fehlt. Und warum fehlt Kühlwasser?

Wenn solche Dürreperioden noch häufiger auftreten, noch heißer werden und noch länger dauern, was bedeutet das dann eigentlich für die langfristige Nützlichkeit der Atomkfraftwerke? Was meinst du, wird das dann mit der Stromversorgung eher besser oder eher schlechter werden?...


----------



## McTrevor (18. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> dieses dumme argument höre ich schon so oft
> *klimawandel trifft uns vielleicht irgendwann in 100 jahren*
> wenn morgen der strom weg ist und wir nichts mehr zu essen haben, dann sterben wir in wenigen wochen bzw sogar tagen, wenns auch kein wasser mehr gibt
> 
> ...



Vielleicht möchtest Du diese Thesen bei einem Vortrag im Ahrtal ausführen?

Abgesehen davon unterschätzen die meisten Menschen, welch gravierende Auswirkungen der Klimawandel auf die Sicherheit unserer Nahrungsversorgung haben wird. Dürren, Verlust von Ackerland und Insektensterben werden sehr viel früher als in hundert Jahren zu Spannungen, Massenmigrationen und wahrscheinlich auch Kriegen führen.


----------



## mylka (18. September 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Das ist ein falsches Dilemma. Das Handeln gegen die Erderwärmung und das Sicherstellen der Stromversorgung stehen nicht im Widerspruch zueinander.


DOCH! momentan schon, weil die technik einfach noch nicht so weit ist
ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst, aber hier scheint seit tagen kaum noch somme... UND DAS IM SOMMER!!! ja wir haben noch SOMMER und die sonne reicht nicht mal mehr für eine einzige familie aus, um sie rund um die uhr zu versorgen (also tagsüber so viel zu rpoduzieren, dass man akkus damit laden kann, um über die dunkelheit zu kommen)

man wird aktuell mit bio strom nicht über den winter kommen. nicht in einer INDUSTRIENATION und erst recht nicht in der 4 größten !

und wenn man alles zubetoniert für windräder, dann passiert unten beschriebenes. die grünen holzen ja gerade wälder für windräder ab. damit wird auch weniger regenwasser versickern können, neben den ganzen tieren, denen man den lebensraum nimmt.

aber egal. wir drehen uns hier im kreis. macht ihr in deutschland nur so weiter. KEIN anderes land folgt euch. im gegenteil. länder wie frankreich und norwegen sagen auch schon: " wenn ihr eure stromproduktion absichtlich reduziert, dann werden wir euch nicht aushelfen, wenn es zu wenig wird"
dazu überlegen auch immer mehr firmen in die türkei auszuwandern, weil die energie dort viel billiger ist (D höchsten strompreise der welt), außerdem gibts in der türkei keinen gasmangel

also deustchland bewirkt einfach NICHTS!  D deindustrialisiert sich gerade für den klimawandel, aber man erreicht nichts!! die produktionen werden einfach nur verlegt und in der türkei sind die umweltschutzauflagen vermutlich viel niedriger. also man schadet damit nicht nur sich selbst, sondern auch der umwelt. toll gemacht deustchland
viel spaß mit massenarbeitslosigkeit. gabs ja schon mal vor ein paar jährchen. endete nicht so gut



McTrevor schrieb:


> Vielleicht möchtest Du diese Thesen bei einem Vortrag im Ahrtal ausführen?
> 
> Abgesehen davon unterschätzen die meisten Menschen, welch gravierende Auswirkungen der Klimawandel auf die Sicherheit unserer Nahrungsversorgung haben wird. Dürren, Verlust von Ackerland und Insektensterben werden sehr viel früher als in hundert Jahren zu Spannungen, Massenmigrationen und wahrscheinlich auch Kriegen führen.


sehr gerne. sehe kein problem dabei. umweltkatastrophen gab es schon immer, vor allem wenn man flüsse begradigt und dann dort anfängt zu bauen
ist halt schon sehr dumm, wenn man alles zubetoniert und sich dann wundert, dass wasser nicht mehr versickern kann
aber gut... man kann es sich auch einfach machen und DEM KLIMA an allem die schuld gben

und nochmal! wenn der strom weg ist, dann werden wir JETZT hungern und frieren! nicht in 100jahren, oder auch nicht erst in 10 jahren. HEUTE!!!!


----------



## xaan (18. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> DOCH! momentan schon, weil die technik einfach noch nicht so weit ist
> ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst, aber hier scheint seit tagen kaum noch somme...



Schön, dass du mit ein paar sonnenlosen Tagen argumentierst, aber überhaupt nicht auf meine Frage eingehst wie denn die Stromversorgung sicher gestellt werden soll, wenn der Kühlwasserbedingte Ausfall der Atomkraftwerke immer häufiger geschieht. Deine vermeintliche Lösung verschlimmert das Problem doch nur.

Davon mal ganz abgesehen: irgendwo scheint immer die Sonne. Wenn nicht im Westen, dann im Osten, wenn nicht im Osten, dann im Norden etc. Wenn nicht in Deutschland, dann in Italien und Spanien. Aber klar, drei Tage keine Sonne in Klein-Hintertupfingen, die sind ein echter Dealbreaker. Lieber weiter Kohle verbrennen und damit langfristig den Energiebedarf noch erhöhen. Und hoffen, dass wir nicht mehr leben, wenn die Zeche bezahlt werden muss...


----------



## mylka (18. September 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Schön, dass du mit ein paar sonnenlosen Tagen argumentierst, aber überhaupt nicht auf meine Frage eingehst wie denn die Stromversorgung sicher gestellt werden soll, wenn der Kühlwasserbedingte Ausfall der Atomkraftwerke immer häufiger geschieht. Deine vermeintliche Lösung verschlimmert das Problem doch nur.
> 
> Davon mal ganz abgesehen: irgendwo scheint immer die Sonne. Wenn nicht im Westen, dann im Osten, wenn nicht im Osten, dann im Norden etc. Wenn nicht in Deutschland, dann in Italien und Spanien. Aber klar, drei Tage keine Sonne in Klein-Hintertupfingen, die sind ein echter Dealbreaker. Lieber weiter Kohle verbrennen und damit langfristig den Energiebedarf noch erhöhen. Und hoffen, dass wir nicht mehr leben, wenn die Zeche bezahlt werden muss...



was soll ich dir da antworten? glaubst du, dass die AKW in F jetzt seit wochen stillstehen? tun sie nicht! es hat wieder viel geregnet und es ist verdammt kalt geworden. KÜHLUNG OHNE ENDE. ja das muss man besser planen. ist machbar

nochmal: WIR HABEN SOMMER!!!!! hier hat es nachts unter 10°C im september
es sind auch nicht nur ein paar sonnenlose tage!!!! es ist SOMMER!!!!! der sonnenlose winter kommt erst

und was bringt es D, wenn in spanien die sonne scheint? glaubst du, dass die so viel strom produzieren, dass sie die kälteren länder mit solar versorgen können? es ist ja nicht nur D. da gibt es noch ganz viele andere länder, die auch alle strom benötigen (falls die auch alle auf bio strom umsteigen. werden sie nicht, weil sie wissen, das es nicht möglicht ist)

es ist einfach unfassbar wie naiv man in D ist. man glaubt offenbar man ist das einzige land auf diesem planeten

aber wie gesagt. wir drehen uns im kreis. macht ihr in D nur. wenn ihr das mit konstanten planbaren bio strom schafft und der dann auch noch so günstig ist wie versprochen (also konkurrenzfähig zu anderen  ländern). dann kann man euch nur gratulieren und ihr seid wirklich vorreiter

aber wenn das ganze schiefgeht (wovon ich und offensichtlich auch ganz viele anderen europäische länder ausgehen), dann wirds ganz häßlich in D. erwartet euch dann keine hilfe von den nachbarn! wir haben es euch ja gesagt!
das einzig positive daran ist dann nur, dass D keinen krieg anfangen kann. die  aktuellen waffen sind in der ukraine und für neue fehlt die energie


----------



## McTrevor (18. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> was soll ich dir da antworten? glaubst du, dass die AKW in F jetzt seit wochen stillstehen? tun sie nicht! es hat wieder viel geregnet und es ist verdammt kalt geworden. KÜHLUNG OHNE ENDE. *ja das muss man besser planen. ist machbar*


Tief durchatmen und nochmal in Ruhe durchlesen.


mylka schrieb:


> nochmal: WIR HABEN SOMMER!!!!! hier hat es nachts unter 10°C im september
> es sind auch nicht nur ein paar sonnenlose tage!!!! es ist SOMMER!!!!! der sonnenlose winter kommt erst
> 
> und was bringt es D, wenn in spanien die sonne scheint? glaubst du, dass die so viel strom produzieren, dass sie die kälteren länder mit solar versorgen können? es ist ja nicht nur D. da gibt es noch ganz viele andere länder, die auch alle strom benötigen (falls die auch alle auf bio strom umsteigen. werden sie nicht, weil sie wissen, das es nicht möglicht ist)


Was hängst Du Dich so am Solarstrom auf? Der spielt keine Rolle hier. Es ist salopp gesagt vollkommen Wurst ob die Sonne scheint. Zumindest so lange der Wind geht. Komplette Flaute ist allerdings relativ selten in Deutschland. Und ja, für diese Tage muss man eine Lösung finden wenn man eine lückenlose Versorgung für alles will.


----------



## xaan (18. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> was soll ich dir da antworten? glaubst du, dass die AKW in F jetzt seit wochen stillstehen? tun sie nicht! es hat wieder viel geregnet und es ist verdammt kalt geworden. KÜHLUNG OHNE ENDE. ja das muss man besser planen. ist machbar



Das ist echt toll, dass das Problem für dieses Jahr erst mal wieder erledigt ist. Aber mein Argument war ja gerade, dass die Erderwärmung diese Dürreperioden häufiger und heftiger machen wird. Das Problem wird als nichtsdestotrotz schlimmer, wenn wir nichts tun.



mylka schrieb:


> nochmal: WIR HABEN SOMMER!!!!! hier hat es nachts unter 10°C im september


Heute ist der 18. September. Herbstanfang ist der 23. September.

Davon mal abgesehen geht aus deiner Anekdote "bei mir scheint die Sonne gerade nicht" mal echt überhaupt nicht hervor, dass die Solarenergie nicht ausreicht, wenn sie denn mal so richtig mit Geld und Nachdruck ausgebaut werden würde.

Davon ganz abgesehen ist die Solarenergie nicht der einzige Weg zur CO2-freien Energieerzeugung. Siehe WInd, siehe den jetzt im Gespräch befindlichen Wasserstoff. Du schnappst dir hier ein einziges Element der Strategie heraus, setzt dem eine persönliche Anekdote entgegen und behauptest dann, das ganze Konstrukt sei nicht tragbar. Sorry, aber was du an Beweisen für deine Behauptungen lieferst reicht bestenfalls für einen halb besoffenen Stammtisch.



mylka schrieb:


> und was bringt es D, wenn in spanien die sonne scheint?



Spanien war jahrelang von Stromimporten abhängig. Sie haben zuletzt die Solarenergie massiv ausgebaut. Wenn man das mal in allen sonnenreichen EU-Ländern macht, dann führt das mal mindestens zu einer starken Entlastung im Sommer. (heißer Kandidat: Italien, die sind immernoch massiv von Stromimporten abhängig).


----------



## s3dr1ck (20. September 2022)

Das Problem ist, dass wenn nicht gemeinsam an einem Strang gezogen wird, ist die motivation, persönlich seine Gewohnheiten zu ändern, doch arg eingeschränkt. Ich frage mich, wieso es weiterhin Flüge für 5 € gibt, wieso die Welt nicht auf Kreuzfahrten verzichten kann, wieso Einwegfeuerzeuge weiter produziert werden dürfen, wieso es Gartenstühle aus nicht restfreiem Material geben darf und allgemein einfach all diese sinnlose Verschwendung von Energie uns Ressourcen. Es gibt so viele Dinge, die sich einfach ändern liessen, aber NICHTS davon wird getan, weil es ja viel einfacher ist, den Steuerzahler zu schröpfen. Ich arbeite bereits komplett im Homeoffice als IT-Freelancer und ich glaube mein CO2 Fussabdruck ist wesentlich grüner als der der meisten anderen. Daher werde ich mich nicht einschränken, insbesondere nicht, solange es sowas wie Greenwashing gibt und Unternehmen ihre Umweltverpestung durch Geldstrafen wieder legitim machen können.


----------



## mylka (22. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Was hängst Du Dich so am Solarstrom auf? Der spielt keine Rolle hier. Es ist salopp gesagt vollkommen Wurst ob die Sonne scheint. Zumindest so lange der Wind geht. Komplette Flaute ist allerdings relativ selten in Deutschland. Und ja, für diese Tage muss man eine Lösung finden wenn man eine lückenlose Versorgung für alles will.


weil solarstrom der umweltfreundlichste ist (UMWELT nicht klima)
wind zerstört dermaßen viel natur, dass das einfach nicht verhältnismäßig ist. siehe grüne, die gerade wälder umholzen für windkraftanlagen! das kann doch ech nicht das ziel sein!
das zerstört nur natürliche kühlung, lebensraum für tiere, usw.
solar kann man auf jedes dach schrauben. also man zerstört nichts extra deswegen. 
außerdem benötigt solar weniger wartung und nachdem es keine beweglichen teile hat ist die lebensdauer auch höher

ja also. so lange wir den strom nicht zu genüge speichern können, kann man nicht einfach umsteigen



xaan schrieb:


> Das ist echt toll, dass das Problem für dieses Jahr erst mal wieder erledigt ist. Aber mein Argument war ja gerade, dass die Erderwärmung diese Dürreperioden häufiger und heftiger machen wird. Das Problem wird als nichtsdestotrotz schlimmer, wenn wir nichts tun.
> 
> 
> Heute ist der 18. September. Herbstanfang ist der 23. September.
> ...



ja also haben wir noch immer sommer. also was passt an meiner aussage nicht? ich kenne leute, die jetzt schon heizen. IM SOMMER. also wie wird dann erst der winter werden?
und habeck hofft auf gutes wetter, weil seine energiewende sonst nicht funktioniert. eine grüner wünscht sich erderwärmung bzw einen warmen winter.... man kann es sich nicht ausdenken!

solar wind siehe oben
wasser kann man nicht überall bauen bzw zerstört auch umwelt
wasserstoff benötigt enorm viel energie, die erst mal irgendwo überproduziert werden muss
biomasse bzw holz will die EU jetzt verbieten. das ist echt das dümmste. ein gut gepflegter wald ist vermutlich das umwelt und CO2 freundlichste, das es gibt

und was bringt es uns, wenn wo anders die sonne scheint? glaubst du, dass die dort so viel produzieren, dass sie die 100ten millionen menschen in ländern mit weniger sonne versorgen könnten?und dann auch noch so viel, dass man damit speicher füllen kann für die nacht?

das ist technisch nicht möglich und ob die sonnenländer darauf lust hätten bezweifle ich auch stark. die welt  ist leider kein wunschkonzert. auch die EU nicht. jedes land ist souverän und hat in erster linie sein eigenes wohl im sinn (jaaaa blabla klima betrifft uns alle blabla)

und wo hast du das mit spanien her?
laut dieser seite bekommen die ihren strom zu 40-50% aus gas.








						Live 24/7 CO₂ emissions of electricity consumption
					

Electricity Maps is a live 24/7 visualization of where your electricity comes from and how much CO2 was emitted to produce it.




					app.electricitymaps.com
				



im besten fall war es heute 25% aus sonne. 17GW ist max leistung, die sie mit sonne produzieren können
deutscland hat 62GW 
also, dass spanien so viel in solarausbau gesteckt hat ist ein gerücht. davon sieht man nichts

die seite ist generell seht interessant. wie gesagt scheint schon lange kaum noch sonne und in ganz europa wird gerade gas verbrannt, damit das stromnetz nicht zusammenbricht... gas, das uns im winter fehlen wird


----------



## xaan (22. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> ja also haben wir noch immer sommer. also was passt an meiner aussage nicht? ich kenne leute, die jetzt schon heizen. IM SOMMER. also wie wird dann erst der winter werden?



Du verwechselst Klima und Wetter. Ein paar kühle Tage in den letzten Tagen eines Sommers sind kein Indikator dafür, dass die Probleme der Erderwärmung nicht stattfinden.



mylka schrieb:


> und wo hast du das mit spanien her?



Hier ist eine Auflistung der Strom In- und Exporte von EU Ländern seit 2015

Ich schrieb nicht, dass Spanien ausschließlich erneuerbare Energien nutzt. Ich schrieb, dass sie durch den Ausbau der Erneuerbaren vom Importeur zum Exporteur geworden sind.



> und was bringt es uns, wenn wo anders die sonne scheint? glaubst du, dass die dort so viel produzieren, dass sie die 100ten millionen menschen in ländern mit weniger sonne versorgen könnten?


Ja. Im Zweifelsfall wird eben Solarstrom und/oder Wasserstoff aus Nordafrika importiert.
Klar, das sind langfristige Projekte. Aber das sind sie letztendlich auch nur weil das so lange verschleppt wurde. Und es wurde so lange verschleppt wegen Ansichten wie deiner. Wegen Leuten, die nur über die Probleme weinen und Lösungen ausbremsen wo sie nur können.

Unsere Abhängikeit von Gas ist direktes Resultat der letzten Regierungen der 20 Jahre, die der Energiewende immer nur Lippenbekenntnisse gezollt und dann nichts getan haben. Wenn du dich beschweren willst: bitte dorthin wenden und nicht an die Leute, die das Problem endlich mal lösen wollen.


----------



## mylka (22. September 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Klima und Wetter. Ein paar kühle Tage in den letzten Tagen eines Sommers sind kein Indikator dafür, dass die Probleme der Erderwärmung nicht stattfinden.
> 
> Hier ist eine Auflistung der Strom In- und Exporte von EU Ländern seit 2015
> 
> ...



wo genau liest du heraus, dass die kalten und dunklen tage irgendwas mit klima zu tun haben? mir ging es einzig darum, dass wertvolles gas JETZT verstromt wird und die menschen anfangen zu heizen bzw sie einfach frieren!

schau zB jetzt auf die strommap, die ich vorher verlinkt habe. es ist nacht, also 0 solarstrom und wind geht auch wenig.
deutschland hat eine installierte windleistung von 65 GW
produziert werden zZ  2 GW

wie will man also in den nächsten jahren solche zeiten ausgleichen? selbst wenn man solar und wind verzehnfacht scheint nachts keine sonne und der wind aktuell würde dann 20 GW erzeugen (falls man das so stiefmütterhaft behandeln kann)
das geht sich vorne und hinten einfach nicht aus. das wird kein anderes land mitmachen und deutschland wird an diese länder seine industrie, arbeitsplätze und wohlstand verlieren
also die, die es sich leisten können, weil sie ECHTE fachkräfte sind werden deuscthland verlassen und zurück bleiben dann ungebildete männer, die nichts zu verlieren haben..... darauf kann man sich nur freuen

und wasserstoff aus afrika ist doch die nächste abhägigkeit von staaten, die keine demokratie haben. was ist denn das für eine lösung? machen wir uns dann von afrikanischen ländern erpressbar? 
ich meine es fliehen doch gerade so viele aus nordafrika nach europa und dann sollen diese staaten unsere energiesicherheit garantieren?
damit finanzieren wir dann die warlords dort. ganz toll, dann können wir auch weiterhin putin das geld geben. macht keinen unterschied
in einer perfekten welt funktioniert diese idee bestimmt, aber nicht in der realen welt

also alle ideen, die ich bis jetzt gehört haben bringen uns von einer abhängigkeit in die andere.


----------



## fud1974 (23. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> und wasserstoff aus afrika ist doch die nächste abhägigkeit von staaten, die keine demokratie haben. was ist denn das für eine lösung? machen wir uns dann von afrikanischen ländern erpressbar?
> ich meine es fliehen doch gerade so viele aus nordafrika nach europa und dann sollen diese staaten unsere energiesicherheit garantieren?
> damit finanzieren wir dann die warlords dort. ganz toll, dann können wir auch weiterhin putin das geld geben. macht keinen unterschied
> in einer perfekten welt funktioniert diese idee bestimmt, aber nicht in der realen welt
> ...



Natürlich, aber das ist doch auch normal und klar?

Du wirst IMMER eine Abhängigkeit haben, sei es Energie oder andere Rohstoffe.

Aber lieber eine Abhängigkeit die man verteilen kann auf mehrere Schultern und die nicht fossile Energieträger beinhaltet oder andere Energiequellen mit einer ganzen Latte von höchst problematischen Seiteneffekte....

Es geht um Schadensminimierung, irgendwas wird immer sein, that's life, aber ein "weiter so" geht halt auch nicht.


----------



## xaan (23. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> wo genau liest du heraus, dass die kalten und dunklen tage irgendwas mit klima zu tun haben?


Jeglicher Energiebedarf hat etwas mit dem Kima zu tun, ganz egal wann er anfällt. Sei es weil im Winter der Verbrauch steigt (länger dunkel, kalt), sei es weil die Produktion sinkt (keine Sonne)...



mylka schrieb:


> mir ging es einzig darum, dass wertvolles gas JETZT verstromt wird und die menschen anfangen zu heizen bzw sie einfach frieren!


Wenn du dich über dne aktuellen IST-Zustand beschweren willst, richte deine Beschwerde bitte an die Bundesregierung der letzten 20 Jahre. Die haben das System so geschaffen bzw. unverändert belassen. Trotz immer lauter werdenden Stimmen, adss etwas getan werden muss.



mylka schrieb:


> und wasserstoff aus afrika ist doch die nächste abhägigkeit von staaten, die keine demokratie haben.


Wenn du eine bessere Lösung anzubieten hast, dann bitte, lass' hören.

Bis dahin: die Energie muss irgendwo her kommen. Komplett autarke Erzeugung ist unrealistisch. Wir werden immer von irgendwem abhängig sein. Der Punkt ist, dass wir nicht noch ein mal von einer einzigen Partei so stark abhängig sind, dass wir dadurch erpressbar werden.


----------



## mylka (24. September 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber das ist doch auch normal und klar?
> 
> Du wirst IMMER eine Abhängigkeit haben, sei es Energie oder andere Rohstoffe.
> 
> ...



kurz google sagt, dass man wasserstoff über längere strecken nicht mit pipelines transportieren kann. wie kommt das zeug dann nach europa? schwerölschiffe und LKW. jaaa toll damit hat man dann die CO2 neutralität in D, aber dafür steigt der CO2 ausstoß in afrika. das ist natürlich wieder typisch deutsch.
D kauft den atomstrom, will ihn aber nicht produzieren. ist in Ö übrigens nicht anders. Ö kauft sehr viel atomstrom aus tschechien und ungar, will aber selber keinen produzieren, weil man sich dann ÖKO auf die fahne schreiben kann.
oder plastik. das wird schön mit schiffen woanders hingebracht.

man verschiebt gerne probleme, ohne eine lösung zu haben. also ich sehe hier keine "schadensminimierung"

und wie gesagt macht man sich dann von ländern abhängig, aus denen menschen fliehen. weiß ich nicht, ob das so zukunftssicher ist, oder ob dann die produktionen von wasserstoff dort dann einfach zerstört wird.

eines muss man russland halt lassen. sie waren über jahrzehnte ein zuverlässiger lieferant und für länder, die keine sanktionen haben sind sie es immer noch. zB türkei



xaan schrieb:


> Jeglicher Energiebedarf hat etwas mit dem Kima zu tun, ganz egal wann er anfällt. Sei es weil im Winter der Verbrauch steigt (länger dunkel, kalt), sei es weil die Produktion sinkt (keine Sonne)...
> 
> 
> Wenn du dich über dne aktuellen IST-Zustand beschweren willst, richte deine Beschwerde bitte an die Bundesregierung der letzten 20 Jahre. Die haben das System so geschaffen bzw. unverändert belassen. Trotz immer lauter werdenden Stimmen, adss etwas getan werden muss.
> ...



du verstehst offenbar noch immer nicht worauf ich hinaus will

und was heißt da "bessere lösung". als gäbe es eine weniger gute lösung

ich sagt doch schon, dass das aktuelle vorgehen von deutschland niemand mitmachen wird. deutschland ruiniert sich also gerade selbst und die türkei freut sich, weil die industrie dorthin abwandern wird
SUPER "LÖSUNG." da kann man nur gratulieren. wie oben schon geschrieben verschiebt man das alles nur

aber OK. offenbar wollen hier wieder einige in höhlen wohnen und an krankheiten sterben, die seit 100 jahren als ausgerottet galten. weil das wird überspitzt gesagt die konsequenz sein und andere länder freuen sich über den zuwachs von firmen, die aus D abwandern

cih verstehe einfach nicht wie man das nicht verstehen kann. wie bei den ukraine sanktionen machen auch bei der energiewende die halbe welt und mehr nicht mit. und dann bringt halt das ganze nichts, weil sich alles nur verschiebt, wenn nicht die ganze welt an einem strang zieht


----------



## xaan (24. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> du verstehst offenbar noch immer nicht worauf ich hinaus will


Jup. Alles was ich von dir sehe ist Geweine darüber, was alles (angeblich) nicht geht, was Deutschland alles (angeblich) ruinieren würde, gepaart mit rosaroten Wunschvorstellungen über den Klimawandel.

Ich würde dich ja an dieser Stelle nach konstruktiven Alternativvorschlägen fragen. Aber solange du dich der Realität des drohenden Klimawandels verweigerst ist es nur natürlich, dass deine Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung völlig anders aussieht. Wenn man nicht wahrhaben will, dass das Nichtstun Deutschland ebenfalls ruiniert, dann kann man sich ja auch schön arrogant zurück lehnen und Leuten erzählen, wie doof die vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen alle sind.


----------



## mylka (24. September 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Jup. Alles was ich von dir sehe ist Geweine darüber, was alles (angeblich) nicht geht, was Deutschland alles (angeblich) ruinieren würde, gepaart mit rosaroten Wunschvorstellungen über den Klimawandel.
> 
> Ich würde dich ja an dieser Stelle nach konstruktiven Alternativvorschlägen fragen. Aber solange du dich der Realität des drohenden Klimawandels verweigerst ist es nur natürlich, dass deine Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung völlig anders aussieht. Wenn man nicht wahrhaben will, dass das Nichtstun Deutschland ebenfalls ruiniert, dann kann man sich ja auch schön arrogant zurück lehnen und Leuten erzählen, wie doof die vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen alle sind.


ist halt komplett schwachsinnig was du hier schreibst, aber komplett schwachsinnig

liest du hin und wieder zeitung? anscheinend nicht!
schon seit corona gehen firmen pleite! jetzt hat deutschland offiziell die höchsten energiepreise und immer mehr betriebe werden insolvent und sperren zu!
das ist die grausame realität. (außer natürlich man ist so gebildet wie habeck und meint, dass man halt einfach aufhört zu produzieren)

was passiert dann? die firmen gehen ins ausland und dort gelten vielleicht andere umweltvorschriften. also was soll dieser schwachsinn, dass deutschland nichts tut? deutschland macht sehr viel durch umweltvorschriften, aber an die muss man sich dann zB in der türkei nicht mehr halten. hab ich aber alles schon geschrieben, aber du verstehst es offenbar nicht

welche lösung hast du denn? wie gesagt niemand wird D folgen. NIEMAND!
also indem die konzerne ins ausland gehen schädigt deutschland sogar noch die umwelt und gleichzeitig ruiniert man das eigene land.

aber gut. noch deutlicher kann ich meinen standpunkt nich klarmachen. lassen wir das. wenn du der meinung bist, dass das eh alles super funktionieren wird und deutschland alleine das klima retten wird, dann sei dir das gegönnt.
ich wohne zum glück nicht in D und ihr werdet hoffentlich auch keine hilfe bekommen, wenns kracht, aber wir freuen uns natürlich über alle abgewanderten arbeitsplätze, die sich hier vlt niederlassen


----------



## fud1974 (24. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> ist halt komplett schwachsinnig was du hier schreibst, aber komplett schwachsinnig



Persönlich werden halte ich jetzt nicht gerade dafür geeignet den eigenen Standpunkt zu untermauern.

Ich habe selbst damit zu tun bzw. bin unmittelbar massiv Betroffener was die Energiepreisproblematik angeht, jetzt nicht nur privat.

Trotzdem würde ich nicht sagen  "das muss so werden wie früher", denn defacto, und das wissen wir eigentlich alle, war Energie viel zu billig für die Art, wie sie hergestellt wurde, und das sage ich als jemand der nicht aus der "Friday for Future" oder einer anderen Umweltbewegung kommt.

Was wir jetzt schockartig erleben ist nichts anderes als das, was über uns gekommen wäre zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt.. und das passt halt nie. Nur kann man sich bei historischen Ereignissen den Zeitpunkt halt nicht aussuchen.

Machen wir das beste daraus, schlicht und ergreifend.


----------



## McTrevor (24. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> kurz google sagt, dass man wasserstoff über längere strecken nicht mit pipelines transportieren kann. wie kommt das zeug dann nach europa? schwerölschiffe und LKW. jaaa toll damit hat man dann die CO2 neutralität in D, aber dafür steigt der CO2 ausstoß in afrika.


Und wer sagt, dass wir den Wasserstoff nicht hier vor Ort mit Windenergie herstellen?


----------



## WildMustang (24. September 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> kurz google sagt, dass man wasserstoff über längere strecken nicht mit pipelines transportieren kann. wie kommt das zeug dann nach europa? schwerölschiffe und LKW. jaaa toll damit hat man dann die CO2 neutralität in D, aber dafür steigt der CO2 ausstoß in afrika. das ist natürlich wieder typisch deutsch.


Zukünftige Schiffe werden auch CO2 neutral fahren, halt u.a. mit Wasserstoff.



mylka schrieb:


> D kauft den atomstrom, will ihn aber nicht produzieren. ist in Ö übrigens nicht anders. Ö kauft sehr viel atomstrom aus tschechien und ungar, will aber selber keinen produzieren, weil man sich dann ÖKO auf die fahne schreiben kann.


Und Frankreich will kein Ökostrom produzieren und kauft ihn von Deutschland.



mylka schrieb:


> eines muss man russland halt lassen. sie waren über jahrzehnte ein zuverlässiger lieferant und für länder, die keine sanktionen haben sind sie es immer noch. zB türkei


Was möchtest du uns damit sagen? Soll man Russlands Krieg gegen die Ukraine ignorieren?



mylka schrieb:


> ich sagt doch schon, dass das aktuelle vorgehen von deutschland niemand mitmachen wird. deutschland ruiniert sich also gerade selbst und die türkei freut sich, weil die industrie dorthin abwandern wird
> SUPER "LÖSUNG." da kann man nur gratulieren. wie oben schon geschrieben verschiebt man das alles nur


Vergiss nicht Tesla und Intel Bescheid zu geben, dass sie ihre Fabriken hier in Deutschland abbauen und mit in die Türkei nehmen.



mylka schrieb:


> aber OK. offenbar wollen hier wieder einige in höhlen wohnen und an krankheiten sterben, die seit 100 jahren als ausgerottet galten. weil das wird überspitzt gesagt die konsequenz sein und andere länder freuen sich über den zuwachs von firmen, die aus D abwandern


Ja! Genau! *auf den Tisch hau*

lel



mylka schrieb:


> cih verstehe einfach nicht wie man das nicht verstehen kann. wie bei den ukraine sanktionen machen auch bei der energiewende die halbe welt und mehr nicht mit. und dann bringt halt das ganze nichts, weil sich alles nur verschiebt, wenn nicht die ganze welt an einem strang zieht


Also die großen Industrienationen wollen alle mitmachen, also auch die größten CO2 Emittenten wie USA und China. Manche Länder halt leider nicht so schnell wie man gern möchte.


----------



## mylka (30. September 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich nicht sagen  "das muss so werden wie früher", denn defacto, und das wissen wir eigentlich alle, war Energie viel zu billig für die Art, wie sie hergestellt wurde,



na dann.... deutschland hat die höchsten strompreise europas, wenn nicht sogar der welt, aber sie sind zu BILLIG
was passiert, wenn man das einzige land mit hohen strompreisen ist solltest du ja mitbekommen, wenn du das beruflich machst. vielleicht gibts deinen job bald nicht mehr bzw dann im ausland
weil im ausland funktionierts ja weiterhin mit güstigerem strom



McTrevor schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, dass wir den Wasserstoff nicht hier vor Ort mit Windenergie herstellen?



hab ich doch mehrmals geschrieben! geh auf die seite, die ich verlinkt habe und sieh dir an wie wenig aus wind und sonne zZ produziert wird. also wie viel wind und solar bräucht man, um


den aktuellen strombedarf zu decken
industrie von gas auf strom umzustellen
die e-autos, die verlangt werden zu laden
alle sollen mit strom heizen
alle sollen mit strom kochen
und dann soll man noch so viel überproduzieren, damit man damit wasserstoff erzeugen kann. also so viel wasserstoff, dass man die oben genannten dinge weiterhin tun kann!!! WIE????? wie soll das gehen?  selbst wenn es machbar wäre, dann dauert das jahrzehnte! rotgrün wollen das aber in ein paar jahren schaffen. menschen, die noch nie irgendeiner körperlichen arbeit  nachgegangen sind erklären uns also wie schnell man dinge bauen kann.



WildMustang schrieb:


> Zukünftige Schiffe werden auch CO2 neutral fahren, halt u.a. mit Wasserstoff.
> 
> 
> Und Frankreich will kein Ökostrom produzieren und kauft ihn von Deutschland.
> ...



zukünftig.....und wann ist diese zukunft? bei der ampel muss die zukunft eigentlich HEUTE sein

frankreich plant mehr AKW

nein! den krieg soll man nicht ignorieren, aber wenn jetzt die ampel hergeht und aus saudi arabien gas kauft und dann mit waffenlieferungen anfängt, dann sollte sich jeder normale mensche fragen... HÄÄÄÄÄ??? WAS???
in saudi arbien haben frauen und minderheiten NULL rechte.... ist das diese feministische außenpolitik?
saudi arabien führt krieg gegen nachbar jemen

also ganz eherlich: man kauft jetzt nicht mehr billig bei land A, das krieg gegen den nachbarn führt, aber teuer bei land B, das krieg gegen den nachbar führt und das menschenrechten 100x mehr mit füßen tritt als land A

ja das ist ein toller tausch.
da kann man nur gratulieren. mega deal!
und weil das noch nicht toll genug ist muss man sich auch fragen wie umwelt und klimaschädlich das ganze ist. das gas aus russland wäre mehr oder weniger CO2 neutral nach europa gekommen durch pipelines. wie das flüssiggas aus arabien kommt.... kann sich jeder denken
also wer die sanktionen und das darauffolgende vorgehen nicht komplett infrage stellt, demist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen

achja aserbaidschan dasselbe

zu tesla und intel. die werden sich jetzt vermutlich auch ärgern. freu dich da mal nicht zu früh. aber D besteht halt nicht nur aus großkonzernen, die sowieso alle steuern umgehen. sondern da sind auch gaaaaaaanz viele kleine, die länge mal breite steuern bezahlen und jetzt ruiniert werden, oder abwandern


----------



## MatSch (30. September 2022)

Ich werde nicht wesentlich mehr einsparen können. Wir sind ein 2-Personen-Haushalt und sind mit einem jährlichen Stromverbrauch von 1.600 kwh schon recht niedrig unterwegs.
Dazu muss ich sagen, die Probleme die entstanden sind, haben wir uns mit unserer Weltverbessermentalität selbst zuzuschreiben. Ich bin per se auch nicht begeistert von Atomkraftwerken und Kohleverstromung, aber wir werden die Welt so nicht verbessern, denn:
Für die wirtschaftlich schwachen Länder bzw. die Schwellenländer gilt es grundsätzlich den Lebensstandard zu erhöhen. Wie macht man das? Klar, durch wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung. Hierzu ist es unverzichtbar niedrige Energiepreise für die Produktion der Industrie zur Verfügung zu stellen. Und das wird nunmal in China, Indien usw getan.
Hier mal Statistiken der aktuell aktiven AKW's und der im Bau befindlichen AKW's (Spoiler das sind einige):









						Betriebsfähigen Atomreaktoren: Anzahl nach Ländern 2022 | Statista
					

Im Juli 2022 wurden in den USA 93 betriebsfähige Kernreaktoren gezählt.




					de.statista.com
				












						Geplante Atomreaktoren weltweit nach Ländern 2022 | Statista
					

Im Juli 2022 plant China 32 Atomreaktoren, die innerhalb der nächsten acht bis zehn Jahre in Betrieb gehen sollen.




					de.statista.com
				




Folglich komme ich zu dem Schluss: Unsere paar AKW's die wir abgestellt haben fallen 0 ins Gewicht. Im Gegenteil wir Schaden uns letztendlich nur selbst, da wir uns abhängig von anderen machen (ja hinterher ist man immer schlauer).
Hierzu auch mal ein lustiger Artikel aus dem Wall Street Journal von 2019:









						Opinion | World’s Dumbest Energy Policy
					

After giving up nuclear power, Germany now wants to abandon coal.




					www.wsj.com
				




Wenn man weltweit noch ein Wörtchen mitreden will, muss man eine wirtschaftliche Leistung vorweisen, die wir aufgrund unserer Vorgehensweise Stück für Stück verlieren.
Für mich ist klar, jedes Unternehmen welches hier noch einen Industriestandort eröffnet, hat letztendlich auf Dauer nur geringe Chancen, da Stelle ich die Entscheidungsfähigkeit der entsprechenden Manager schon stark in Frage.


----------



## mylka (2. Oktober 2022)

hier ein artikel wie es aussehen wird, wenn die grünen ihre ideen umsetzen. eine zusammenfassung eines buches von Ulrike Herrmann.  eine grünen TAZ journalistin, die das ganze sehr realistisch sieht und es auch herbeisehnt

dabei geht es um SEHR VIEL VERZICHT
pc, internet, autos werden aussterben. es wird also schwer, dass sich die menschheit echnisch weiterentwickelt
reisen weit weg und schon gar nicht über ein meer wird nicht mehr möglich sein
medizinische versorgung.... tja da werden viele pech haben



			https://www.focus.de/politik/deutschland/die-focus-kolumne-von-jan-fleischhauer-zurueck-in-die-planwirtschaft-wie-deutschland-nach-der-gruenen-energiewende-aussiehtpfen_id_156501265.html


----------

